# show me your trunk



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

post picture of your trunk set up finished or not ... ghetto or show ......


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: show me your trunk (remuz2fly4u)*

there is couple of trunk threads floating around man, this isn't first


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

nice common guys more pics whore....


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*









I am changing it very soon though.


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

_Modified by guardian1020 at 9:40 AM 9-8-2008_


----------



## ClintonMan (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*








wow








_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

now thats just clean...


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

now looking at it just made me realize that i could put the compressor side ways, and not have it exposed at all.
as of 9/25/08 the compressor is mounted sideways and it is not sticking up anymore like it shows in this pic.




_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:15 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Here are some i've done. 
Mine







Yes its a bad pic, yes B&W cus its not done. 








Jakes (Laid out) white mk5 GTI








Dave (squillo) Passat








I should have another Mk5 GTI, and Rabbit to add in here by next weekend. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vasekk (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: show me your trunk (remuz2fly4u)*


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

luv the old school case style on the tank ..... very cool good job ....
more pics..... smaller trunk .... 
hidden kit seems to be pretty popular


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

i notched the back so i could still use those hoops, doubt i ever will though 










_Modified by PAULITO at 8:59 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_
hidden kit seems to be pretty popular


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

eh capegls do you have more pics of the dryer ??? seems to be small and i dont see how they are connect....


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

What dryer? The 2 pieces connected to the tanks are Water Traps if thats what you mean, and they are probably attached to the tank via a fitting


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I apologize for the ish' point and shooot pictures but every time I have time to take pics I dont have my camera with me!








( its really messy and i have plans to make it niceeer )


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

jeff, did you ever fix that part of the floor that you showed me?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Yep.. months ago


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*









right now i also have a big black sub box with 2 12's in it.
i have a 10" mtx aluminum coned sub a chrome fire extenguisher and aluminum trunk struts all to go in hopefully in a week or two
ive also added another amp above the tank and cleaned up the wire and stuff. ill get new pics up when i get to finish the trunk.


_Modified by wishihada18t at 7:54 PM 9-10-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Yep.. months ago









good to hear







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

_Modified by Mk3j at 3:24 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Mk3j)*









woops


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mk3j)*

^^^ damn man , that looks so bad you just ruined my evening.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_^^^ damn man , that looks so bad you just ruined my evening. 

Seriously...wtf, story behind that?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

yeah, wtf.. 2 Xbox, monster cans, camera bag and a dude


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Why is there purple on his arm and neck?
Why does he look so pale/greyish?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

cause he proly got molested by this















mk3 owners are kinda freaky dude..


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

That looks so real it grosses me out


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mk3j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3j* »_








woops

sweet, looks like you just took a pic with you in the trunk and then pchopped you to look dead, i get it, you have a dead guy in your trunk, well join the club. well mines not a dead guy but more of a female hooker.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_eh capegls do you have more pics of the dryer ??? seems to be small and i dont see how they are connect....



_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_What dryer? The 2 pieces connected to the tanks are Water Traps if thats what you mean, and they are probably attached to the tank via a fitting









He answered it! Visually from this point of view that's all you see from my install. Everything else is hidden! (not like there is much to hide at that point)


----------



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

thats not me in the trunk. that was my buddy erik. that what happens when you make fun mk3's you get molested by a purple tele tubby an thrown in my trunk.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mk3j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3j* »_that what happens when you make fun mk3's you get molested by a purple tele tubby an thrown in my trunk.









at least i have something forward to look for at H2O.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*


----------



## Ge-off (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

Here's mine... a little cleaner now but still have work to finish up the floor.


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Ge-off)*

mk1 , mk2 mk3 trunk?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*









Jason and Zachs handy work


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

That stitching is so legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

^^^ awesome


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_









wats in the bag


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (J-13)*











































someone tried/accomplished stealling some stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

or they left a really nice present...sorry dude but that blows


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

yea that really does suck
people always try to mess up things people work hard for


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: show me your trunk (remuz2fly4u)*


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: show me your trunk (Ville)*

^^^^^^^^ Looks awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tank seems really small though?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: show me your trunk (gregvh)*

i finnally got some shots under the covers


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just a question, but do you guys that have equipment in your spare tire well have any issues with the water drainage that goes through there? I just ask cause when I had a false floor built in my trunk, water traveled up the wood floor instead of draining through the spare tire well...and cause quite a smell...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

^^^^
thats cause the water needs to be drained directly outside the car, not let it run into the car hoping it goes out.. your car was either rusting, or the wood was rotting.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*









**** it, it looked good then,


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it did look good then


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Did that B5.5 ever get finished? The last pictures I saw were from H20 last year I think... After the Snowflakes were on.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

it's currently sitting in my driveway with massive snow tires and blown control arm bushings. and in need of brakes and an oil change







and the one time i put it on the street overnight and someone hits my front bumper
i just dont really drive anymore. looking to fix those problems, get it painted in spring, and sell it. 

i have my heart set on a late 90's big body benz or bimmer to bag. alliteration ftw


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

after i build this bike.. I wana do a 190 16v..


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it's currently sitting in my driveway with massive snow tires and blown control arm bushings. and in need of brakes and an oil change







and the one time i put it on the street overnight and someone hits my front bumper
i just dont really drive anymore. looking to fix those problems, get it painted in spring, and sell it. 

i have my heart set on a late 90's big body benz or bimmer to bag. alliteration ftw

Bagged 5 wag with the 8cyl/6sp combo. I knew a girl who had one(not bagged), I almost humped her just for owning it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

I should have a 190 soon








not sure I am going to bag it though.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I should have a 190 soon








not sure I am going to bag it though. 

puss ay


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


----------



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_ 









what the.............what consols controlers are thoses? are those fake regular xbox and playstation??


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

yes this one wins IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my girl thinks i drink too much but if i was her i'd encourage me... she gets to drive the .:R home after


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (granitestate)*

I had two XBox + 2 PS2 controllers in the trunk and two more of each inside the car. The one on the right is a wireless controller. It was pretty good but a little bulky. I am changing my trunk setup now and the game consoles will be removed. 
And yes they are not original controllers but functional.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Very nice and clean!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (woody89)*

_pics by moacur_








Not recent at all though


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

more.......


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

Mine


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

taking pics of the start of my setup tomorrow, 6" hinged false floor


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

just wrapped it up today



























_Modified by ___GTI02 at 8:03 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

does anyone carry a spare tire in their trunk? im trying ti get all my stuff to fit in the trunk with a spare tire and a sub.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_does anyone carry a spare tire in their trunk? im trying ti get all my stuff to fit in the trunk with a spare tire and a sub.

i do.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*

I do check out my build thread.


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*

i still have my spare, isnt easy to get to, but there if i really need it


----------



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (___GTI02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *___GTI02* »_just wrapped it up today
























_Modified by ___GTI02 at 8:03 AM 2-12-2009_


so you killed chewbacca and skinned him and then threw his pelt in your trunk..i would assume thats what the air freshener is for...dirty chewbacca man! smells horrible. props for originality


----------



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
at least i have something forward to look for at H2O. 









your looking forward to getting molested by a purple tele tubby??


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mk3j)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk3j* »_
your looking forward to getting molested by a purple tele tubby??









haha, talk about an old quote.. and no, it was a joke


----------



## Mk3j (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
haha, talk about an old quote.. and no, it was a joke

yeah i know..welol time to let this thread bake for another month so i can quote someone again later


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Mk3j)*

finally some pics of my corrado trunk , I will have some pics of the a8L as soon I receive my new 8 gallon tank from kevin


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_









so........ when do you think you guys are going to start to put your dryers in the right spots.. they essentially do nothing where there placed.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*









man, this just doesnt look to safe to me.. i think those compressor tops get way to hot for that flammable fury **** to be laying next to it so close like that.... just my opinion though


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
so........ when do you think you guys are going to start to put your dryers in the right spots.. they essentially do nothing where there placed.

please explain???


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
please explain???


i didnt get that either


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hotvr6guy)*

not complete but getting there. running, tank, valves, compressor, sub and amp, and there is still room for my shiny toolbox.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
so........ when do you think you guys are going to start to put your dryers in the right spots.. they essentially do nothing where there placed.

...the water traps?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
so........ when do you think you guys are going to start to put your dryers in the right spots.. they essentially do nothing where there placed.

so..... that water that drips out when i empty the watertraps... thats not water? im confused


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_
...the water traps?

yes we all have them directly between the tank and the compressor, this is wrong, we need them atleast 2-3 feet from the compressor, so the air can cool down (making condensation/water) and then get trapped. im going to have my compressor hidden and my water trap mounted still on the tank but away from the compressor.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that might be the best way, but i live in a pretty humid area. my water trap collects alot of water. after a few months of use there was only a few drops in the tank. thats good enough for me.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_
yes we all have them directly between the tank and the compressor, this is wrong, we need them atleast 2-3 feet from the compressor, so the air can cool down (making condensation/water) and then get trapped. im going to have my compressor hidden and my water trap mounted still on the tank but away from the compressor.

How would one go about extending the distance? Just adding some line?


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetta11kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11kid* »_
How would one go about extending the distance? Just adding some line?
 yeah pretty much. ill upoad a pic of what im doing.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jesster)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

here is mine, not completely done yet, but almost...just need to run a few more air lines, but they should be hidden as well.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


----------



## cdgreene83 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

before it was complete


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_before it was complete









one of the better frames ive seen.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just wait I am building a monster


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_just wait I am building a molester


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

I guess i never posted a pic fo my trunk finished, which i'm gonna be changing up soon... But here it is... Its a overexposed pic, i didnt take it... 
idk why it didnt show up.. i put the link on there..weird... 










_Modified by Santi at 1:32 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I guess i never posted a pic fo my trunk finished, which i'm gonna be changing up soon... But here it is... Its a overexposed pic, i didnt take it... 


Where's the pic?


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Not finished.


----------



## egibbys (Jul 16, 2008)

These all look great!


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (egibbys)*

these are my "work in progress" pics


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

there are a lot of nice lookin trunks in here


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

pics of someone rocking, Spare tire, Sub/amp, and tank/compressor? i managed to get it all to fit in mine. jsut wondered if anyone else did.


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettalvr41* »_pics of someone rocking, Spare tire, Sub/amp, and tank/compressor? i managed to get it all to fit in mine. jsut wondered if anyone else did.

mine has full size spare, jack, tool kit, amp, sub and box, tank, compressor, valves, controller all in the trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

cell phone shot of my lastest. I need to finish up a couple of things before it's done


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

straight sick Drew


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

Thanks Cody. Just finished the box/suitcase last week.


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_









this is so sick...... I want to get bags just because of it... haha


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

wow that's almost scary how close that is to how i had my passat trunk planned out. same wood floor with slats, i had 2 suitcases, 1 for the sub and 1 for the amp, except mine were going to be leather wrapped to match the interior. i still have the suitcases laying around with the sub mounted








i finished this one last week


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah, this is what it started out like.








I was going to do the amp in the same type of set up but I need everything removable so if I need to carry something. the Sub comes out pretty easy.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

thats amazing!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

So well done. I've always wanted to do something like that.
Do you have a mounting system for it when in use?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

yeah, it's a couple of snaps and banana plugs


----------



## egibbys (Jul 16, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

DREW That **** is SOOOOOOO CLEAN.... 
Dear JAson... The new .:R trunk is ****ing sick...


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wow that's almost scary how close that is to how i had my passat trunk planned out. same wood floor with slats, i had 2 suitcases, 1 for the sub and 1 for the amp, except mine were going to be leather wrapped to match the interior. i still have the suitcases laying around with the sub mounted








i finished this one last week










i like the rast joint


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_









feelin this too. jb cage woulda been hot. need some race seats also.
bda trunk is clean, why is that tank not wrapped!!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

my old trunk. never got around to wrapping the floor. so ignore that. or poke fun of it.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

finally got a pic of the trunk. need to refinish the wood but i think im going to change it up a bit this summer.
but im happy that i got the tank 2 compressors 2 amp sub and fire extegushier and the spare tire in there 












_Modified by wishihada18t at 7:31 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

new one from today


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

i love your trunk doey!
i dont have anypics of mine..


----------



## mjc9203 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (FLMadness)*

bump for some more trunks. Preferably of mkiv jettas! For those of you who have mkiv jettas, how high up did you build your false floor?


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

think this might be oe of my first posts, im nervous lol


























_Modified by Bora-gav at 10:30 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*








more pics of that white jetta pleaseee!


----------



## 8520 (May 5, 2009)

Great thread.


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora-gav* »_
















well, Bora-Gav, looks like we have the same taste. haha. only yours is nicer.


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

dont want too spam the thread but, ooooooooooohh my.
gorgeous car.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora-gav* »_dont want too spam the thread but, ooooooooooohh my.
gorgeous car.

..dont wana spam either, but thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif airride and RS's going on as we speak. come to the US so we can have a photoshoot together haha.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

looks stock:








Underneath:


----------



## HyDrOPoNiC (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_









OMG! Wow that is ridiculous. Looks sooo good, and those snaps to keep it still, genius! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_









Are these wrapped in vinyl? I love how they turned out!


----------



## .ChrisTheWhiteGuy. (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Devo!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devo!* »_
Are these wrapped in vinyl? I love how they turned out!

he painted them...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (.ChrisTheWhiteGuy.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HyDrOPoNiC* »_
OMG! Wow that is ridiculous. Looks sooo good, and those snaps to keep it still, genius! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Devo!* »_Are these wrapped in vinyl? I love how they turned out!

I painted them.

_Quote, originally posted by *.ChrisTheWhiteGuy.* »_
he painted them...

Yep.


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)




----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

these are sick...THINKING about putting a false floor in my jetta..but i def want my tire under there..hmmm..
much inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (mbkicks10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbkicks10* »_these are sick...THINKING about putting a false floor in my jetta..but i def want my tire under there..hmmm..
much inspiration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









could do it like mine!

















the car










_Modified by jettalvr41 at 1:31 AM 6-20-2009_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re:*


----------



## Lejik (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*









WOW! Very nice disign http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lejik at 1:17 AM 6-21-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: show me your trunk (remuz2fly4u)*

bump for people to add more pics


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Mine is almost done..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

ENGZR's. setup.. mk4 JEtta
Couple better pics. 
























Damion's mk4 GTI Floor has been redone, dont have updated pics.. 
















JArrod's mk4 GTI
























Jasyon B5.5 PAssat. 








































Mr. Euro's 20th.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

tico_gti's








f_399's


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

This is V1, V2 is coming this winter!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*




_Modified by FirstVDub at 3:05 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## M.Rising (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

lets see moooooooreeee


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (M.Rising)*


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*









here's an old iphone pic of mine, the pressure switch ontop is changed up now, and things are slightly different, but you get the picture


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_

























looks 10 times better in person!


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

heres some of mine in the mk 5


----------



## Pimp-Styla (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: (plush-automotive)*


----------



## SilverPhantom (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Pimp-Styla)*

i wanna play in this thread because im bored and never showed my trunk set up:








that is all..
o yeh under that is a mess










_Modified by SilverPhantom at 12:13 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

sick!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

never posted mine after the redo for h20
rear seats going back in soon, but trunk is staying the same


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: (blue bags)*


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (felixy69)*

The girls


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

santi is the f*cking man!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_santi is the f*cking man!

yep








he hooked me and a local up with masontechs and i did a friends whole setup through him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

sorry palm pre pics but this is where im at today.... all the wiring is done, just waiting on mason tech to send me my struts


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*

this thread brawls


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jrhthree1.8T)*

here is two of mine


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oscar_block)*

thatt looks really cool


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (oscar_block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_here is two of mine

















how does ur compressor breath if it's boxed like that?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

cool set-up. Need to stencil "fat boy" on that bomb.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (oscar_block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oscar_block* »_here is two of mine

















That trunk is amazing. pics of car?


----------



## oscar_block (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Here's one 








There are more in this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4660639


_Modified by oscar_block at 4:27 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Dude ryan ur shots just keep getting better and better man! i drooled all over this car last year on the way to wustefest ****ty he didnt make it!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelowjolf* »_sorry palm pre pics but this is where im at today.... all the wiring is done, just waiting on mason tech to send me my struts 











dont forget your air filters!! haha


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_The girls










hardlines look sick
are there any advantages to having them?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craziidubb3r* »_
hardlines look sick
are there any advantages to having them?
They look sick. The end...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
dont forget your air filters!! haha

haha i didnt they are on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver gti glx (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (oscar_block)*

Dam that pic is hot!


----------



## KuBAtiOn (Nov 13, 2006)

quick question...what type of wood will match the Nardi Classic steering wheel wood????


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

my bus


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry read post wrong,me car not on airbags,got page up on link,sorry peeps


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (freddie-pornstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *freddie-pornstar* »_sorry read post wrong,me car not on airbags,got page up on link,sorry peeps

You're low enough. If you drive like that static then lets get some close shots of the fenders lol


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (theAntiRiced)*

Mine...The floor isnt actually off like that its just the one piece where my tank sits shifted a bit on the ride up to h20... and please dont mind the dirt..


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (C.Raynes)*

Here is mine without a top yet, its all wired and functional, I can literally take the tank out in 30 seconds all the wiring is hooked up to connectors. I wanted this to easily take out my spare and just be able to remove the tank quickly. 








(don't mind the awful paint job on the tank, thanks suicide doors, its getting repainted soon)
















(this is getting cleaned up soon as well)


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: show me your trunk (remuz2fly4u)*

where are the mk3s?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: show me your trunk (kt_marie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kt_marie* »_where are the mk3s?

parted out or sold


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone should post old pics of mk3s...we need variety to look at


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kt_marie)*


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*

^^^^ very nice very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_









That looks soo clean, thats exactly what i was planning to do in the spring! Good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FckShoes (Jun 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks, noticed you have the remotes for Accuair, how do you like them? Good distance?


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*

Wow some lovely cars here guys.
Here is mine:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

jsut finished it. Have two Jl 10w3v2's in a box wrapped in the same leather. Idk if im gonna use it or not.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

bump for some sick setups... carzy how different everyone is even though we are all a bunch of sheep.














just kidding. But honistly their are some long builds of false foors and very nice setups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (wagner17)*


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

God this thread is sick







Mooooooore!!!!!!


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FckShoes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FckShoes* »_Thanks, noticed you have the remotes for Accuair, how do you like them? Good distance?

I can only say good things about them, as they work pretty well. The overall distance is good as well, i would say that the key-fob works within 50 to 100 yards or so of the car. More than enough for me. I recommend them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Notabora2)*

just realized i never did this


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Dang Matt, havent seen you post in FOREVER


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

no, lie. I thought pedo bear got him.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Brilliant pedobear usage.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

screw the bear. headliner


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif That setup


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

wow amazing. setup ^
love the headliner. but curious is it sagging in the middle or?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (dhong2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Dang Matt, havent seen you post in FOREVER

gotta make that paper son!

_Quote, originally posted by *dhong2* »_wow amazing. setup ^
love the headliner. but curious is it sagging in the middle or?

it WAS sagging. its fixed now


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

new under the floor:








same top:


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks great







Moar!


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

here's a passat i did a while back


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_just realized i never did this 









is that headliner custom stitched??


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (bsail25)*

snip


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

MK5 JSW


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Eos


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

setup:









covered:


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

ENRGZR said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *craziidubb3r* »_
> hardlines look sick
> are there any advantages to having them?
> They look sick. The end...



Yes they look sick, and rarely leak. But you do have to worry about vibration more for the copper lines, use stainless if you want to overkill it!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i never knew there was ptc fittings for copper....hmm


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i never knew there was ptc fittings for copper....hmm


a 3/8 ptc fitting will work on either 3/8 plastic tube and 3/8 hardlines :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i work at a plumbing wholesale and never knew that lol :screwy:

glad that i do now tho


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i work at a plumbing wholesale and never knew that lol :screwy:
> 
> glad that i do now tho


 i learned it from the "what are hardlines" thread lol

i did a complete false floor that hid everything, but after going through this thread im gonna re do it! good stuff in here!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

makes sense, i saw a few fittings used here and there in that tread but never knew

I tried harlines when i had my gli and gave up due to using compression and having a horrible time


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

NDubber said:


> a 3/8 ptc fitting will work on either 3/8 plastic tube and 3/8 hardlines :thumbup:


On copper hardlines (or other soft metal lines), just not stainless lines.


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

Stigy said:


> setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That carpentry work is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> **** it, it looked good then,



is this passat? can i please more pics?where can i buy the tank like this in that size?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Remik1.8T said:


> is this passat? can i please more pics?where can i buy the tank like this in that size?


Yeah, it's a B5.5 I think. As for the tank, sorry, I don't know.


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

or maybe anybody knows the size of those tanks ( in calls) ?


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

heres mine








ill get a good pic of the tank and compressors later, but everything is under the floor!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

As of right now:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

my mkv jetta


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

just looking through the thread its amazing how much the work has progressed from the first few pages to the last. this thread is a great inspiration!


----------



## Remik1.8T (Jun 20, 2009)

any pick passat 3b trunks?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

lots of good stuff.. hoping to add to this soon...


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, this thread is making me think hard on how to get an air system into my daily driver MK5 JSW. 

I already have most of the areas of the cargo area used... 15" subs in side walls, amps in the compartment behind the back seat. Aside from the spare tire area, which is _keeping_ the spare.

So it's nice to see some installs with the spare used, although the JSW uses a full size tire for the spare, not a doughnut.

Hmm... small tank and a false floor, maybe a couple of inches higher than stock?

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

MK3.5 cabrio


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dorbritz said:


>


Best tank EVER!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

John Reid said:


> Yeah, this thread is making me think hard on how to get an air system into my daily driver MK5 JSW.
> 
> I already have most of the areas of the cargo area used... 15" subs in side walls, amps in the compartment behind the back seat. Aside from the spare tire area, which is _keeping_ the spare.
> 
> ...


you can get the A3 spare which is a donut -- saves you some room


----------



## Mont. (Mar 29, 2004)

How are you guys mounting the frame/tank to the actual car?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow.. an awesome design you have... the pinup style.. cool... selfmade??


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

heres my mkv


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

dorbritz said:


>


is there any ideal way to get a good tight trace around the outside of the tank to get it to fit nicely in the floor like that????? This looks perfect Dorbitz! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

the mk3


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

jimothy cricket said:


> is there any ideal way to get a good tight trace around the outside of the tank to get it to fit nicely in the floor like that????? This looks perfect Dorbitz! :thumbup::thumbup:


just a lot of measuring. I start with poster board and go from there and probably have the piece in and out a dozen times for test fitting.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Dorb that tank is awesome. always impressive work


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

dorbritz said:


> just a lot of measuring. I start with poster board and go from there and probably have the piece in and out a dozen times for test fitting.


 oh I see. It seems like that would really be the only option.
Thanks dorbitz!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

dorbritz said:


> just a lot of measuring. I start with poster board and go from there and probably have the piece in and out a dozen times for test fitting.


I'm surprised you don't have templates for different styles of tanks by now with all the air installs you've done


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Lots of inspiration in this thread. I am excited to start my "build" next week. :thumbup:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

16v_HOR said:


> I'm surprised you don't have templates for different styles of tanks by now with all the air installs you've done


LOL, i do actually but you have to start somewhere. I didn't have one for that tank either since it was a new one.

Thanks everybody:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Thinking about maybe changing the paint on the tank for this season.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

dorbritz said:


> MK3.5 cabrio


If someone described this to me, I would instantly dismiss it as cheesy as hell. But WOW. That is one of the coolest set ups I have ever seen.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's mine...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^^love the look of that setup!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> ^^^^love the look of that setup!


X2 
very clean.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

you know who they're by.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

swoops is god of lines... wow...

visit Germany and make my lines... visit cologne and drink some german beer )


----------



## too-low-for-costco (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

too-low-for-costco said:


>


Have you ever run into any issues of the heads of the compressors getting too hot around the fabric? I would think it would start to melt the fabric


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

the people with there compressors out in the open, how do you deal with the noise? My 380c is sooooooooooooo loud.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

****ty cell pic of day 1 of the install


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Still needs finishing but heres mine


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

still need need to install the tank but i got this done yesterday


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^ love it.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

the fuzzy one said:


> still need need to install the tank but i got this done yesterday


I wondered what the trunk would look like cleaned up :thumbup: That looks super clean :beer:


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

never thought id be proud to show my dirty ass trunk.. but for once..

floor raised 3.5" ,black suede


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

My buddy thayer (1lojet1281) bent the lines for me and helped me completely redo my trunk.


----------



## WhippeD (Nov 3, 2004)

not mine but i put them together


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

good stuff in here:thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## lifeisshort117 (Jan 7, 2008)

i'll play


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

not mine but here are some pics from a local show


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

finally finished


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^^Thinking out of the box Mike...Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


> finally finished


Dang, dude that is insane :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

:heart: this thread...gaining inspiritaion for when my air setup arrives next week :thumbup:


----------



## tdicabby (Mar 28, 2011)

heres mine. im not done at all. but ive never seen this done before. id say its pretty different


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks to hot rod jenn for pinstriping the tank & rat4life for the install


----------



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

Still needs a some work but Mostly done.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

My Mk2 Jetta


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

in teh workx


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I like where that's going


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

i love this thread


----------



## I am McDubbin (Oct 28, 2008)

jettalvr41 said:


> does anyone carry a spare tire in their trunk? im trying ti get all my stuff to fit in the trunk with a spare tire and a sub.


i mounted my 5 gal tank to the bottom of my deck lid in order to keep my spare tire. plenty of room for other stuff also.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


DSC_0429 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## baldoner01 (Jan 8, 2010)

Show me please MKIII Jetta Trunk setup with spare tire!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Unfinished pic


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## MWoody4u23 (Oct 23, 2007)

I wanna play! This is a custom trunk floor I made at work using CAD and cnc machine.
If you like it or interested in doing yours, check out the link to the company blog or pm me for details.

http://seadekblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/seadek-custom-car-installation.html


----------



## blackz151 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am McDubbin said:


> i mounted my 5 gal tank to the bottom of my deck lid in order to keep my spare tire. plenty of room for other stuff also.


I have my spare still in to with a 8 gal on top


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

here my "start" built of my rear seat setup...


















































its my first time... i still plan to add swoops hardlines and a new rearseat cover setup as well...

a dream is, anytime to add an accuairsetup, too.

reg from Germany
Kevin


----------



## AsianR32 (Jul 29, 2009)

Rockin' a 7 gallon tank with 480c Dual pack compressors


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

rat4life did a great job on my trunk!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

here's mine, accuair, single 400c, water trap and wiring/plumbing in the box. 5 gallon raw aluminum tank painted rustoleum texture finish and 3/8" aluminum tubing for hardlines. lots more pics of the particulars in my build thread if anyone is interested. this is the final product. this setup allows me to keep my spare and I have enough room to be able to open the panel where it hinges to access the spare.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I finally got mine finished up last week, full stainless steel :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i need to do mine


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

Finally redid my trunk. I like to keep it simple and practical for a daily driver with spare still available.









Sent from Galaxy-S using Tapatalk.


----------



## I4N (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

late to this thread but havent been around much 

under floor by joelzyvw, on Flickr


floor/tank by joelzyvw, on Flickr


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

only shot I have right now...we were mounting the box in for the first time


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

without the sub box...still need to redo the lines from the manifold sometime










with the sub box...it comes out super easy and this was the quickest way to make it look cool in the trunk till I have time to have someone redo the floor and make me a box


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Nothing crazy or spectacular. The car is my daily and I didn't want to run the risk of bashing a line with something that I put in the trunk.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

Have a question has anybody set up a 5 gallon skinny dual comps and kept the spare tire while still having a daily driver room with as much hidden as possible.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Only have crappy pics at the moment, ill get some better ones soon.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Have a question has anybody set up a 5 gallon skinny dual comps and kept the spare tire while still having a daily driver room with as much hidden as possible.


 I did. Check a couple pages back. My compressors are now behind my bumper. And theres also an amp under there.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

really nice trunks i see here.. good jobs and perfect styles... congrats 

Kevin


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

just got most of it done today!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Have a question has anybody set up a 5 gallon skinny dual comps and kept the spare tire while still having a daily driver room with as much hidden as possible.


 I used to have it like that in my mk5, which is the same as the 6 as far as measurements. 










It is a pretty tight fit, but I am running valves instead of a manifold. To pull the spare out I had to lift the rear of the box and push it toward the front of the car, but it still gave me my spare. 

The only thing exposed was the top of the tank


----------



## Billburt (May 2, 2006)

LiquidCrystalDisplay said:


> Have a question has anybody set up a 5 gallon skinny dual comps and kept the spare tire while still having a daily driver room with as much hidden as possible.


 or this and you can just pull it right out 

 

which allows for storage


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

just finished:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Morio said:


> just finished:


 more!!!!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Twilliams83 said:


> more!!!!




















:heart::snowcool:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

My 2007 golf


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Morio said:


> :heart::snowcool:


very clean man, i always enjoyed your car. I lurk the tt forums sometimes :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo Turkey (Sep 8, 2009)

My first attempt at an air setup today. Wanted to keep the spare tire and make it pretty easy to get to if I need it. Still a major work in progress


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Twilliams83 said:


> very clean man, i always enjoyed your car. I lurk the tt forums sometimes :thumbup:


Thanks man I appreciate it:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Propsal's Trunk I did 



















this would be a clean set up with the spare still in place


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Morio said:


>


Thanks again Morio for the project! Was a lot of hours, a lot of fun and enjoyed celebrating with some 12 year.

:thumbup:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

What is the cleanest setup with a spare still available? go!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

steaguejr said:


> What is the cleanest setup with a spare still available? go!


wait, did you look through the entire thread?!


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

christanand said:


> wait, did you look through the entire thread?!



lol, yes so many. thats why I asked. Best set-up seems to be the false floor and route everything around. The 5 gallon tanks that come with the Slam kit is just to damn bulky for me. The long ones seem to look better. Those 8 or 12 gallons?


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

steaguejr said:


> lol, yes so many. thats why I asked. Best set-up seems to be the false floor and route everything around. The 5 gallon tanks that come with the Slam kit is just to damn bulky for me. The long ones seem to look better. Those 8 or 12 gallons?


They are usually a skinny 5 gallon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

steaguejr said:


> What is the cleanest setup with a spare still available? go!


Cleanest and a spare? Would be to mount everything outside.
The best looking cleanest IMO is false floor with partial tank showing


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

ALRDesign said:


> They are usually a skinny 5 gallon.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Those look a lot better. Didn't think they were 5 gallon though. But thanks for the info.



limet said:


> Cleanest and a spare? Would be to mount everything outside.
> The best looking cleanest IMO is false floor with partial tank showing


False floor and partial tank-YES with a 5 gallon skinny tanks. thanks


----------



## vdubbin4life6 (Jan 22, 2005)

limet said:


> Cleanest and a spare? Would be to mount everything outside.
> The best looking cleanest IMO is false floor with partial tank showing


Terrible picture but theres a full spare under there


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

limet said:


> Cleanest and a spare? Would be to mount everything outside.
> The best looking cleanest IMO is false floor with partial tank showing


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

steaguejr said:


> What is the cleanest setup with a spare still available? go!


not cleanest,but as neat as possible with the spare.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6151/6233202674_9a9f46629f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2556 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6048/6233200074_af407ab9cf_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2547 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6095/6218980054_5dd22bdb2d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2517 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6112/6218459713_746a546f83_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2522 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6073/6142586267_ba6bd74175_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2400 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6182/6142583243_7f27df0f1e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2305 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6208/6125686197_58a3fb5068_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2276 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6184/6126231876_da1fa0ca90_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2274 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6068/6091538613_e7ef819b64_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2161 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6194/6092079216_10d48b849c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2148 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6077/6085906139_6e6d944248_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1238 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6089/6086453652_fde973c582_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1206 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6027/6000365643_df81669bc2_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1193 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6150/6000365433_df62e5290d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1192 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6016/5989518064_73160513c8_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1114 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6135/5989517638_ca8ab40267_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1112 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6126/5928310327_4295d3f25f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0956 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6003/5928306039_a83d64857e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0939 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2646/5854371117_ab756535bc_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0479 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5306/5854922190_c7e3e065b9_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0475 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5182/5772856632_ec56d376ce_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0310 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3292/5772854174_03e4dba177_z.jpg[/img] IMG_0303 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5025/5644888153_1d8972c577_z.jpg[/img] IMG_9810 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5066/5645450764_2d52595091_z.jpg[/img] IMG_9789 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5025/5617541517_db5abed16b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_9678 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5190/5617540933_2586128ab8_z.jpg[/img] IMG_9674 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

your setups are the cleanest man you inspired me when I did this setup, the ratfink golf and the orange tank mk4 are both my friends who went to you over me


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to go bags now knowing that i can have a clean good setup with a spare. How does everyone usually route the airlines underneath the car? And what is the #1 part to fail with air ride suspension?


----------



## demon102pl (Jul 26, 2010)

dorbritz said:


> yeah, this is what it started out like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

question for the guru's out there. i just bought a slam air lift kit and i am by no means a wiring expert at all. so please be gentle.

but where is the easiest and best place for me to tie into to get my 12v power, and i purchased the kit with one compressor and ended up getting a second one along the way both are 380's can i just tie into the autopilot management for both compressors off of the 1 relay or do i need to add a second relay in order to make this **** work.

thanks in advance im going to try and figure it out tomorrow so any info i can get tonight and maybe a picture of exactly where you guys tied into for the power and what wire or fuse

and i do happen to have a amp wiring kit for audio laying around so i have a 8 gauge wire with a 60amp inline fuse laying around. would i be able to use any of this at all?

the car in question is a mkvi gti


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ post a new thread but before that, ask yourself this question, have i searched enough to make my question worthy of an answer ?

not being a dick, just doing a reality check for you


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah but i guess im not punching in the correct words to search for it and its a bit difficult to do since i only have a phone right now. computer isnt holding a charge.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

Just finished up my set up nothing crazy.
















I did finish the dynamat its now covering entire floor of trunk.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Wish I saw this thread before. Here is my current setup, I wasnt able to get around to wrapping the rest of my floor before winter so it will have to wait. I am probably going to change up the hardline setup, get some swagelock fittings, and use some bigger tubing


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

bboy_jon said:


> Wish I saw this thread before. Here is my current setup, I wasnt able to get around to wrapping the rest of my floor before winter so it will have to wait. I am probably going to change up the hardline setup, get some swagelock fittings, and use some bigger tubing


Wow man really goodwork! I gotta put up some pictures of my trunk tomorrow 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


>


is that a computer fan i see? i'm guessing you placed your compressors in the compartment underneath the tank and use the fan for cooling? 

two questions for you guys as i'm starting to plan out my trunk soon. 

1. do you guys secure the wooden frame to the car or just leave it in there? i don't really see it moving around much so as long as it sit snug, would it be safe to assume it'd be fine?

2. i see many of you are using the 5ga accuair tank. how did you guys mount it as there aren't any legs?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

it is indeed a computer fan. Before I got air ride, I had just my amplifier sitting in my false floor and during the summer it would always get pretty hot, and every once in a while would shut off if I drove around long enough. So I figured it wouldnt be a bad idea to throw in some air flow since I have my air compressor right in front of the amp. 

My floor isnt really bolted to anything, its just big, heavy enough and fits snug enough to where it cant move around. The only thing that moves in my case are the top panels, as I dont have them secured since I havent finished them up


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

enjoy:beer:


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's mine.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Not to be a safety nerd, but...

you folks with unsecured gear should bolt it down. An accident will have those 2x4"s and air tanks up in your grille in no time flat.

"Fits snug enough" doesn't mean much when you get in a collision at even just 30 mph.

Just sayin'

eace:


----------



## RAULTPEREZ (Jan 6, 2002)

John Reid said:


> Not to be a safety nerd, but...
> 
> you folks with unsecured gear should bolt it down. An accident will have those 2x4"s and air tanks up in your grille in no time flat.
> 
> ...


mine is bolted down:beer:


----------



## strumski (Jul 10, 2009)

finished mine over the weekend just needs paint for the tank


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

John Reid said:


> Not to be a safety nerd, but...
> 
> you folks with unsecured gear should bolt it down. An accident will have those 2x4"s and air tanks up in your grille in no time flat.
> 
> ...


Well, I feel like mine would be impossible to move really, I have notches in my pieces everywhere to keep it form moving forward/backward/side-to-side. It is also one giant piece, there isnt any room in the car for it to move.


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

I put 45 degree angles in my boards so in a crash they would just buckle and slip up. If you put straight cuts they will just break straight and continue it's momentum towards the front of the vehicle


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Will paint the tank when I get the time too after Christmas, but haven't lost any boot space or the full size spare wheel.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

^^^^^nice work^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I am really impressed with the amount of space there is. I wish mkivs had that kind of room


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Like the EXO mount, but what did you use to mount up on the top?



SinlessVillainy said:


> Here's mine.


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

steaguejr said:


> Like the EXO mount, but what did you use to mount up on the top?


LOL! Not sure. I haven't gotten up close and personal with it yet. Drew @ Dorbritz Designs did the install. :thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I would guess he just took out the parcel tray cover and then drilled through the metal, those brackets are threaded so it would be easy to mount


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I would guess he just took out the parcel tray cover and then drilled through the metal, those brackets are threaded so it would be easy to mount


Possibly a bracket on top of the parcel tray to distribute the weight of the tank.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

new false floor setup








only thing i still need to do is hardlines but that wil come later!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

steaguejr said:


> Possibly a bracket on top of the parcel tray to distribute the weight of the tank.


The tank is so light, i doubt it would be necessary.


----------



## VQpoweredZ (Jul 19, 2010)

my brothers setup in the r32 :beer:


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

a setup for my buddy VR6Mann's jetta we are working on.
















final install pics will be posted tomorrow


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

good stuff in here :beer:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## sntmods (Aug 27, 2009)

*A long work in progress...*

Using the stock trunk foam in the cargo area, some plywood and a little genius this is what Im cooking up. The carpeted floor was only raised an inch to accommodate the Viair 2.5 gallon tank and the 400C.


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine that I just finished up. Its still a little dirty and this was before I polished the lines.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Vr6mann's almost finished setup,








now we got to do some hardlines and stain the wood black!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

I see a lot of accu air 5 gallon skinny tanks in the thread. How are you guys securing these tanks down? I'm talking about this tank http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RAW-ALUMINUM-SKINNY-5-GALLON-TANK.html


----------



## mike071288 (Jan 14, 2009)

VQpoweredZ said:


> my brothers setup in the r32 :beer:


Hi, just wondering where your brother got the little 90 degree bend the comes off the vu4 unit?


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

i would venture to say that looks like a 3/8" parker legris fitting...looks like he has a very small amount of line actually coming out of the vu4 mani then into the fitting and out to more line...i personally love the legris fittings because they are DOT and all black


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

bacardicj151 said:


> I see a lot of accu air 5 gallon skinny tanks in the thread. How are you guys securing these tanks down? I'm talking about this tank http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RAW-ALUMINUM-SKINNY-5-GALLON-TANK.html


Accuair Evo mounts


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

WhippeD said:


> not mine but i put them together


Love it.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> I see a lot of accu air 5 gallon skinny tanks in the thread. How are you guys securing these tanks down? I'm talking about this tank http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RAW-ALUMINUM-SKINNY-5-GALLON-TANK.html





chadone said:


> Accuair Evo mounts


What about without exo mount?


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

bacardicj151 said:


> I see a lot of accu air 5 gallon skinny tanks in the thread. How are you guys securing these tanks down? I'm talking about this tank http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RAW-ALUMINUM-SKINNY-5-GALLON-TANK.html


On te bottom on the tank there are 2 threaded bungs that you screw bolts into to secure it to a board


----------



## 2EZ4ME (Dec 23, 2004)

bacardicj151 said:


> I see a lot of accu air 5 gallon skinny tanks in the thread. How are you guys securing these tanks down? I'm talking about this tank http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RAW-ALUMINUM-SKINNY-5-GALLON-TANK.html


Heres mine before i finished it. Mounted with longer bolts and thick washer so it doesnt pull through wood.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bacardicj151 said:


> I see a lot of accu air 5 gallon skinny tanks in the thread. How are you guys securing these tanks down? I'm talking about this tank http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/RAW-ALUMINUM-SKINNY-5-GALLON-TANK.html


 i usually do not secure the tank down at all,false floor is holding it in place,aslo all the airline connected to the tank would hold it in place too,the only thing all the wood frame around it is bolted down to the floor,so nothing really moves and will not fly all over the place in case of an accident.


----------



## mike071288 (Jan 14, 2009)

christanand said:


> i would venture to say that looks like a 3/8" parker legris fitting...looks like he has a very small amount of line actually coming out of the vu4 mani then into the fitting and out to more line...i personally love the legris fittings because they are DOT and all black


Thanks mate, found it.

Just incase anyone else wants to know:

http://www.legris.com/Legris_ecom/R...eArticle=3184&codeFiliale=uk&codeLangue=en_GB


----------



## FlashTec (Mar 10, 2008)

Mk3j said:


> woops


Look at his location


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

this was going to all be hidden under the floor in the sparewell, but seeing in how i ordered a 7 port tank rather then waiting for a 4 port tank, it doesnt fit down in thr mk4 well. 

so we decided to do this









still not done, i broke my collar bone so its getting delayedddddd.. more finished pics asap though!!


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

hondubbin said:


> this was going to all be hidden under the floor in the sparewell, but seeing in how i ordered a 7 port tank rather then waiting for a 4 port tank, it doesnt fit down in thr mk4 well.
> 
> so we decided to do this
> 
> ...


I was looking at these before I read any of it and was wondering why it looked so familiar


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

hahaha yeah fuzzy! so familiar, like you helped install it?


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

dorbritz said:


> just a lot of measuring. I start with poster board and go from there and probably have the piece in and out a dozen times for test fitting.


 There's also a tool for tile contours they sell at lowes or home depot that is very useful in fitting to convex or concave curves.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

My trunk, installed by klcorrado. Completely hidden manual setup, compressor is behind the bumper, tank in the old cd changer compartment. Still have factory trunk floor and spare. very sneeeeeky


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## sntmods (Aug 27, 2009)

I want to add some Super Mario Brothers decals to this tank...


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

sntmods said:


> I want to add some Super Mario Brothers decals to this tank...


Any more pictures of the management?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

bigred1 said:


> My trunk, installed by klcorrado. Completely hidden manual setup, compressor is behind the bumper, tank in the old cd changer compartment. Still have factory trunk floor and spare. very sneeeeeky


that is making use of every square inch!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

sntmods said:


> I want to add some Super Mario Brothers decals to this tank...



Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Twilliams83 said:


> that is making use of every square inch!


...and the compressor is very quiet being essentially outside the car.


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)




----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

bigred1 said:


> My trunk, installed by klcorrado. Completely hidden manual setup, compressor is behind the bumper, tank in the old cd changer compartment. Still have factory trunk floor and spare. very sneeeeeky


woah never seen that before :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

bigred1 said:


> ...and the compressor is very quiet being essentially outside the car.


thought about that for mine but i run dual comps, im thinking about a train horn behind the bumper tho


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

has anyone ever hid everything in an 04 R32 hatch? with slight floor raising if none at all?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

bigred1 said:


> My trunk, installed by klcorrado. Completely hidden manual setup, compressor is behind the bumper, tank in the old cd changer compartment. Still have factory trunk floor and spare. very sneeeeeky


never thought it could be done, this is by far the most functional trunk, you didnt lose anything yet gain all the greatness of air, well done :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

pic of said bumper compressor mount ?


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

wish i had thought of that the other day when I was putting the new check valve in. I'll try to have a reason to take the bumper off again soon...maybe new rubber mounts


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

I miss my air......hell I miss my car


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

well i just got a huge craving for some lifesavers!


----------



## Norcalrider408 (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres mine just finished today!



:wave:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

My MK2:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Norcalrider408 said:


> Heres mine just finished today!
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


 Nice, I'd like to see the build. Any pictures of how you mounted the EXO Mount?


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice trunks! Can I ask you how you fixed the air tank to the bottom of the trunk? Do you use rivet nuts?


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

Crappy phone camera pic. Better pics soon:


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

kilimats said:


> never thought it could be done, this is by far the most functional trunk, you didnt lose anything yet gain all the greatness of air, well done :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> pic of said bumper compressor mount ?


 I did this awhile ago...I will say it's not THAT quiet


----------



## hondubbin (Oct 15, 2008)

nooow thats niffttyyy


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I am sure its a lot quieter than having it inside  Pretty sick though, doesnt look like it is difficult either


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

BradenE said:


> I did this awhile ago...I will say it's not THAT quiet


 best compressor location i've seen to date, outside thus quiet and still protected from the dirt and dampen by B-quiet, well done :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: (i might do that someday)


----------



## sntmods (Aug 27, 2009)

bubuski said:


> Any more pictures of the management?


 Not just yet. I have to sell my Mustang prior to being able to afford an Autopilot V2 setup. I have pictures from my previous post... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...your-trunk&p=75222096&viewfull=1#post75222096 

I have a pretty good idea how everything is going to fit, I just need the parts to play with it.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

bboy_jon said:


> I am sure its a lot quieter than having it inside  Pretty sick though, doesnt look like it is difficult either


 I had my compressors inside for about two years and you'd be really surprised at how noisy it is, still, under the bumper. Frame/body vibrations are really loud. There's definitely some things I can do to quiet it down, just haven't gotten around to it. 

Tips: 
1) There IS a grommet back there to run wires/lines through! 
2) 380s and 444s both fit 
3) this steel is ****ing STRONG better have a nice cutter 
4) you will want to kiss a drill press after using it in comparison to a hand drill 

Good luck!


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

BradenE said:


> I had my compressors inside for about two years and you'd be really surprised at how noisy it is, still, under the bumper. Frame/body vibrations are really loud. There's definitely some things I can do to quiet it down, just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> Tips:
> 1) There IS a grommet back there to run wires/lines through!
> ...


 
go find plasma cutter..... 
thanks for the mounting idea. you just saved my day. :heart:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah I figured vibrations would be prevalent, Im still tempted to do it at some point


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

After a lot of ideas thrown back and forth between my friends and i that is the way my compressor will be mounted. 

now the fun part comes into play for me 

The R as we know does not come with a spare and well we get ****ed with truck space. if you have a bagged R you know all too well that it takes up even more of the space. 

SO........ 

I will be Modifying the hump in the middle which in the R houses EVAP crap. THEN i will be putting a 3 gallon tank the closest to the hatch as possible and the manifold on the opposite side of the hump OR where the CD changer is located and run equal length line to my bulkheads. 

My goal is to use the OEM carpt cover in my car and have it completely hidden.


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sick compressor location.


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

BradenE said:


> I did this awhile ago...I will say it's not THAT quiet


 Why do you say that it's not THAT quiet? Does it rattle? or just compared to being inside the cabin?


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

bigred1 said:


> My trunk, installed by klcorrado. Completely hidden manual setup, compressor is behind the bumper, tank in the old cd changer compartment. Still have factory trunk floor and spare. very sneeeeeky


 what size tank is this? im sick of having no trunk space :banghead:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

raise the floor a little


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

It's a three gallon tank. I'm still planning on taking pics of the compressor mount, just havent had any reasons to take the bumper back off lately. As for the noise, its still loud inside, but I imagine it's much quiter than if it were in the trunk area. I'm brainstorming ideas to quiet it down, but I'm really not bothered by it as much now that it only cuts on when I want it to.


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

bigred1 said:


> It's a three gallon tank. I'm still planning on taking pics of the compressor mount, just havent had any reasons to take the bumper back off lately. As for the noise, its still loud inside, but I imagine it's much quiter than if it were in the trunk area. I'm brainstorming ideas to quiet it down, but I'm really not bothered by it as much now that it only cuts on when I want it to.











I had it like this just not a fan anymore


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^^ thats how mine is, except mine is a few inches back from the center console...its not horrible loud, but along with the hardlines/fittings rattling it is fairly annoying


----------



## make_it_rainn (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine. Not loud.


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

is that pic just taken with out the bumper bar? surely you dont run without the bumper bar?:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

make_it_rainn said:


>


 Nice one :thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> Mine. Not loud.


 When I was doing my setup I wanted to rotate the compressor feet but I wasnt sure if you could actually do it


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> When I was doing my setup I wanted to rotate the compressor feet but I wasnt sure if you could actually do it


 pretty easy if you have a dremel to remove the epoxy in the head of the upper bolts.:thumbup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

ahhh, I figured it would come right off. I was thinking something could rotate but started thinking it would rotate the cylinder or something :banghead:


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> ahhh, I figured it would come right off. I was thinking something could rotate but started thinking it would rotate the cylinder or something :banghead:


 just make sure if you do move the bracket, DO NOT move the bracket on the opposite side of the head than it is now because the threaded part is in the casing for the motor not in the head, if u switch the direction of the bolt your head wont be held on by the bolts! other than that just dremel out the epoxy in the bolts and move the brackets!


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

No suspension yet, but I finished the trunk today.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

finished this last night 
this is my first time doing this, i think it came out well 








got two different knobs on accident >.


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

tmg1991 said:


> finished this last night
> this is my first time doing this, i think it came out well
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Demon Diesel (Aug 30, 2002)

Check you mailbox... It's full... tried replying to your PM.


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just redid my setup last weekend


----------



## dubbin2454 (Aug 27, 2009)

mk5 didnt iceboxx do your setup cuz im getting tanks and wraps from him also so i cant wait cuz your setup looks sick!!


----------



## MK5-2.5 (Sep 29, 2010)

dubbin2454 said:


> mk5 didnt iceboxx do your setup cuz im getting tanks and wraps from him also so i cant wait cuz your setup looks sick!!


yeah he did it, i came up with the idea and layout and then we did it on a sunday, thanks alot


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Finally found an old pic of the compressor install, a little late in the game now, I know, but nonetheless....


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

bigred1 said:


> Finally found an old pic of the compressor install, a little late in the game now, I know, but nonetheless....


Very cool man. Do you have a euro rear rebar? If so did you have to modify it at all with the compressor so far to the side? :thumbup:


----------



## bigred1 (Jul 3, 2006)

No, It's still a N.A. rebar, he (klcorrado) just notched the corner of the bar. Makes for a real short leader line to the tank right through the cabin vent. Like I said before, it's not the quickest lift or anything, but EXTREMELY reliable and easy to work on.


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's what i'm working on right now. I'm having the tank color Matched satin silver


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wanted to do this way for long time,finally got to it.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7188/6788018622_20ff3f7ff8_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1762 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7189/6934135597_f5a2520f32_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1760 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7054/6788022314_e4111f661c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1761 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7053/6934134877_bf3dc5997f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1757 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:wouldn't that drain all the tanks water right into the manifolds?

Edit: Oops, just blew up the pic to the super duper sized and noticed that they aren't plumbed from the bottom. Very nice.


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

The supply lines to the manifolds look like they are coming from either sides of the tank, not the bottom.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> :wave:wouldn't that drain all the tanks water right into the manifolds?
> 
> Edit: Oops, just blew up the pic to the super duper sized and noticed that they aren't plumbed from the bottom. Very nice.


its on the side,but still little bit close to the bottom,i am going to install a drain valve in one of the bottom ports,so water could be drained regularly from the tank.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

passat with autopilot v2
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7040/6975053383_950e87c791_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1979 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7197/6828928030_ccc727af6c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1975 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7184/6975060579_937e0a912e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2000 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7064/6828927660_c97a8048cf_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1974 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Pretty clean installs. Leaves a lot of space for normal use!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

arethirdytwo said:


> Pretty clean installs. Leaves a lot of space for normal use!


 thanks,i am trying to save space every time doing install.
i still haven't tried one with compressors on the outside like yours,one of the next installs i'll try to do it.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Very clean. I like the location behind the bumper. Takes a little extra work but worth it. I now have my stinger 80 as well as a drier hardlined behind the bumper. Coming along!


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine finally completed.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

finally done....till i install my e-level here soon.


my new trunk setup by todd williams 83, on Flickr


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> passat with autopilot v2
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7040/6975053383_950e87c791_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1979 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7197/6828928030_ccc727af6c_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1975 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7184/6975060579_937e0a912e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2000 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7064/6828927660_c97a8048cf_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1974 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


i am working on getting the fiber glass boxes for the subs so i can get rid off my big box. I love what you did with my car, i'll send youpics of it when i get done.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Bumping to show u guys some updated pics of the new trunk setup. 

The trunk layout was rebuilt by Jason Marble Designs, out of RoundRock Texas. He installed a 12" JVC sub along with an JVC amp, all while still giving me access to my spare tire I kept in place! :thumbup: 

*Theses are just a few pictures of the build:*

What my trunk originally looked like under my false floor:










Test fitting the new back pieces and sub box:










Behind the back seat:










The sub in the the box all wrapped up:










What it looks like now:





































Thanks for looking


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

joecastro420 said:


> Bumping to show u guys some updated pics of the new trunk setup.
> 
> The trunk layout was rebuilt by Jason Marble Designs, out of RoundRock Texas. He installed a 12" JVC sub along with an JVC amp, all while still giving me access to my spare tire I kept in place! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


sweet looking man :thumbup:


----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)

Little teaser... need to get more.










http://seandshoots.com/


----------



## 20vtVdubb (Feb 27, 2008)

Redid the trunk


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm going to post a build thread at some point, but until then:










Accuair 3 gallon tank under the stock floor in a MK4 wagon. Single 380c and airlift V2 mani are both hidden as well, so when all the panels are in it's totally out of the way and functional. :thumbup:


----------



## tylerfisher (Apr 12, 2011)

EDM_v-dub said:


> I'm going to post a build thread at some point, but until then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really clean! im gettig a 3 gallon soon to out,away where the stock amp was


----------



## metaldrummer69 (Apr 24, 2010)

mine:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's mine in progress.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That set up is beautiful! Can't even imagine the man hours into that trunk.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> That set up is beautiful! Can't even imagine the man hours into that trunk.


Thanks man. Between the air ride setup and the sound system install we're at about 8 months.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

latest one mk5 jetta, everything is fitted inside 15" spare
bagriders analog with viair 400 http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK5-JETTA-FULL-KIT-WITH-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7191/7034079863_1423ca547d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2270-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7203/6887987576_8ab5557921_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2276-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7270/6887987790_13b80638ff_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2277-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7184/7034080407_144c102d7d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2273-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

that is awesome. Keeps it hidden and very clean :thumbup:


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

might be a dumb question Rat4Life but what material are you using in that photo to build the little housing for the compressor and manifold? Are you just using bolts to bolt it down to the floor?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like decent quality wood that has been shaped and painted. Pretty damn creative there for a DD/Hidden setup.



xxscaxx said:


> might be a dumb question Rat4Life but what material are you using in that photo to build the little housing for the compressor and manifold? Are you just using bolts to bolt it down to the floor?


----------



## xxscaxx (Feb 26, 2012)

arethirdytwo said:


> Looks like decent quality wood that has been shaped and painted. Pretty damn creative there for a DD/Hidden setup.


Yeah the color is what threw me off, not sure if it was some other type of material. I agree, I like the placement. Wish I had room like that in my STi.. lol.


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

^very nice


----------



## 1.8dubbin (Nov 19, 2008)

the fuzzy one said:


> ^very nice


Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> [/url]


Good creativity to hide a compressor there, however i have a feeling that the compressor will wear out extremely fast for 2 reasons, 
1 - High heat. It is basically enclosed with zero room for air to flow around it and effectively make use of the cooling fins on the head. This is what wrecks most of the piston rings out there
2 - It is mounted on its side. This yet adds more wear to the piston rings.

If i were to make 1 suggestion it would be to add a few cooling fans, 1 to provide air to the compressor and 1 to take the hot air away and circulate air around the compressor. Just tap them in after the relay so that they turn on when the compressor turns on. 

Also just carry a spare around for when this one craps out


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ i could be wrong, but regarding the overheating point you made, I don't think it would be a prob as long as it isn't run for long period of time, my 444c compressor kicks in probably once a day for about 2 minutes and it's just warm to the touch even though its enclosed without airflow in the spare tire location


----------



## VicFlo (Feb 17, 2009)

*mkv jetta*

made this set up in my pals mkv jetta. behind the seats is where are the valves tank and everything are sorry i dont really have any other photos.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

xxscaxx said:


> might be a dumb question Rat4Life but what material are you using in that photo to build the little housing for the compressor and manifold? Are you just using bolts to bolt it down to the floor?


 sorry,busy bagging cars, no time for quick response. just using good quality plywood for that one, and painted it after.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> Good creativity to hide a compressor there, however i have a feeling that the compressor will wear out extremely fast for 2 reasons,
> 1 - High heat. It is basically enclosed with zero room for air to flow around it and effectively make use of the cooling fins on the head. This is what wrecks most of the piston rings out there
> 2 - It is mounted on its side. This yet adds more wear to the piston rings.
> 
> ...


 fans for sure would help to cool it of, but in reality if you go up and down few times compressor only kicks in for a minute to build pressure back to 145 psi, and doesn't really get that hot. 
i was using my viair 400 under false floor all closed off without airflow for 4 years without any issues with big 5 gal tank,this one has accuair 5 gal witch is rally only around 4 gal,so i think if he is using common sense he will be fine with that for a long time.


----------



## apoleski (Oct 22, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> latest one mk5 jetta, everything is fitted inside 15" spare
> bagriders analog with viair 400 http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK5-JETTA-FULL-KIT-WITH-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7191/7034079863_1423ca547d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2270-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


hey thats my trunk set. and Misha is the man ! :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I like it a little more on the simple side :beer:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Not so much a trunk, more of a hatch...almost done. Needs some fine tuning.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> latest one mk5 jetta, everything is fitted inside 15" spare
> bagriders analog with viair 400 http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK5-JETTA-FULL-KIT-WITH-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html
> 
> Any pictures of how you did the install of the tank on the top? What hardware you used?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone know where to get cheaper compression fittings? $200 for 8 fittings from swagelok is just too dam high! :laugh:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

bboy_jon said:


> Anyone know where to get cheaper compression fittings? $200 for 8 fittings from swagelok is just too dam high! :laugh:


 Why are you using those? Push to connect is the way to go man


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Ask swagelok about the brass ones cause the SS ones are ALOT more expensive. Get a quote and then let me know what it is and I might be able to help you out. PM me.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

limet said:


> Why are you using those? Push to connect is the way to go man


 I dont like using the ptc fittings; all the pushing (and pulling for removal) is just a pain in the ass.


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Would like too see what you used and how you mounted the tank on the top......:thumbup: 



Rat4Life said:


> latest one mk5 jetta, everything is fitted inside 15" spare
> bagriders analog with viair 400 http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MK5-JETTA-FULL-KIT-WITH-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html
> 
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7191/7034079863_1423ca547d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2270-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

steaguejr said:


> Would like too see what you used and how you mounted the tank on the top......:thumbup:


 i made two brackets to hold the tank, used galvanized strip of metal from home depot,very similar to this, only a lot shorter. click on the pic to enlarge it. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7003/6736842057_97bdd80e17_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1209-1 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7183/6828926008_20a710bd5e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1969 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Still a project in work. The compressors will be shown behind the plexiglas.


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

hazy450 said:


> Still a project in work. The compressors will be shown behind the plexiglas.


 Nice, where did you get the plexiglass from?


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

my new setup. :thumbup:


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

[/url] 
408069_2639102730531_1044403391_32643231_771467878_n by dubbinduh, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

tonytalksalot said:


> my new setup. :thumbup:


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

limet said:


> Nice, where did you get the plexiglass from?


 eBay yo!


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

hazy450 said:


> eBay yo!


 Sweet I'm going to have to get some of that, mine is posted way back on page 16 but I want to change it up soon


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Should have it all installed and operational by the end of the week.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

limet said:


> Sweet I'm going to have to get some of that, mine is posted way back on page 16 but I want to change it up soon


 This is page 15.......


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


>


 You never saw that? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No, I have. I just wanted to blow up your spot :heart:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

Trade-N-Games said:


>


 Nice setup!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## limet (Jan 8, 2009)

hazy450 said:


> This is page 15.......


 On tapatalk it's page 26


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

Before








After 








False floor










Sent from my phone while I should be working or paying attention in class.


----------



## hazy450 (Jul 22, 2010)

Just mounted the compressors. Still gotta wire them up and hook up to the tank. 
:::under construction:::


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

mine for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You fancy dude


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You fancy dude


 :laugh: i'll be fancy whenever i get around to doing hardlines. :beer:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

I love this thread. Great inspiration, good examples. :thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

some practice for the first time, not too bad, this setup is far from final though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

that didn't take long


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> that didn't take long


 :laugh: i got impatient, hopefully working on it some more tonight.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

just a simple setup


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally posting my new trunk setup, half of it is hidden under the floor, half behind the wall  

In progress: 











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## giusep4 (Jun 4, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Finally posting my new trunk setup, half of it is hidden under the floor, half behind the wall
> 
> In progress:
> 
> ...


 looks dope what size compressors?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

how quick does that thing fill


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

bboy_jon said:


> how quick does that thing fill


 I was in the car tonight, fills all 8 gallons in like 50 seconds. When you are driving, you can't hear a thing. I legitimately did not know they were running until he pointed at the gauge.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

giusep4 said:


> looks dope what size compressors?


 They are all Air Zenith OB2's :heart: 



bboy_jon said:


> how quick does that thing fill


 Ridiculously fast. Considering i have 2 tanks totaling 8 gallons it fills both of them in under a minute, somewhere in the 40-50 second range. Haven't really timed it yet because i never catch the initial start of the compressors cuz i cant hear them 



martin13 said:


> I was in the car tonight, fills all 8 gallons in like 50 seconds. When you are driving, you can't hear a thing. I legitimately did not know they were running until he pointed at the gauge.


 Haha i thought that was hilarious. You didn't believe me either :laugh:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

We just finished mine up on Saturday, after just having it open for like six months. :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

gtipwnz said:


> We just finished mine up on Saturday, after just having it open for like six months. :thumbup:


Turned out SICK! Nice to meet you this weekend!


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

started this on my buddies mk5 gti. 

Everything will be covered but part of the tank. Still have to do the rear bags but waiting on the brackets. Everything will be cleaned up and organized better then but this is a basic idea.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Gyntry said:


> Turned out SICK! Nice to meet you this weekend!


Good to meet you too, bro. Hopefully we can get together again soon. :beer:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

sp33dy said:


>


what funktion has the small tank? i see it several times...but what is his funktion? only show?


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

gtipwnz said:


> We just finished mine up on Saturday, after just having it open for like six months. :thumbup:


more!


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

I wish I had more to give  When the car is done I'll get a ton of photos for vortex. :beer:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

tmg1991 said:


> more!


only things i got for ya. it has 297 rivets in it. took like 2 hours to hammer em all in... totally worth it.





































i will be taking many more photos when the car is totally finished.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

^sick :beer:


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

My little setup


----------



## Gyntry (Nov 17, 2009)

ericjohnston27 said:


> only things i got for ya. it has 297 rivets in it. took like 2 hours to hammer em all in... totally worth it.


Haha, I totally left at the right time. :laugh:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

No way man, you should have stayed. I still have a little headache from all the pounding. Coming back this weekend? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ericjohnston27 said:


> only things i got for ya. it has 297 rivets in it. took like 2 hours to hammer em all in... totally worth it.


I don't know why but this made me :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

haha, the wife had to leave because she was going crazy from the noise. tryin to find some new fabric for my trunk to do the same


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe it's just the fact that I can hear your voice saying the '_totally worth it_' part.


----------



## jrbrownie00 (Mar 24, 2009)

I will be redoing it but for my first shot It's not to bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks good, Justin! 

Thanks for your support! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> only things i got for ya. it has 297 rivets in it. took like 2 hours to hammer em all in... totally worth it.


TOTALLY worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally worth it.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Totally


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

vw-supreme said:


> what funktion has the small tank? i see it several times...but what is his funktion? only show?


???


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

My set up is nothing special. Basic hardlines by swoops.


----------



## NoIdentity (Feb 21, 2011)

basic and a waste of space imo in the way it was done, sorry to come out like that but though i would be frank :beer:


----------



## Dameon (Oct 6, 2008)

No worries, it isn't for everyone. This isnt my daily driver so space isn't needed but it serves a purpose for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

NoIdentity said:


> basic and a waste of space imo in the way it was done, sorry to come out like that but though i would be frank :beer:


Do not start trolling in this forum.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

SoWo!!!!!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

just finished this b7 couple of days ago.
sound system was done before bag install by http://www.facebook.com/primemotoring
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7082/7219756218_1e605700e4_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2984 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7215/7219756616_d9e2425887_c.jpg[/img] IMG_2985 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

mmm RE Audio...


----------



## pplcallmeryann (Mar 20, 2010)

wwtd said:


> SoWo!!!!!


this is me  thanks


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

before: 

Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr
suede was too thin and the spray adhesive sprayed too thick so it showed through. also got it really dirty with a set of tires.
after:

Untitled by ripNdipMKVI, on Flickr
thicker suede and better spray glue. not sure if im gonna keep the sticker though


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Personally I think the sticker takes away from the clean look of the trunk... but its your ride. You do you, f what others think (I guess including me )


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

not complete and just a cell phone pic


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Never really knew what the buzz was about the exo mounts, to me they don't look good at all and take away from the tank that you are trying to show off :thumbdown:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't know if I'm going to keep it like this...having some issues...but it works for now


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

pplcallmeryann said:


> this is me  thanks


I got u. U know I love them wheels.


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> Never really knew what the buzz was about the exo mounts, to me they don't look good at all and take away from the tank that you are trying to show off :thumbdown:


 I think they are pretty cool. They were meant for practicality, to bundle everything together in a smaller area.


----------



## pio.jimmy (Feb 16, 2011)

i about to do air in a couple weeks. i plan on building a frame and running everything in the spare tire well and only having half the tank showing thru the floor. compressors and everything will be hidden. my only concern is in say the winter i pack my whole trunk and drive 6 hours to vermont will the compressors be ventilated properly back there under carpet and all the bags and luggage in the trunk. its a mk4 jetta.


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Before it was painted black 

 
before being upholstered 

 
All done-nothing fancy, just good durable OEM+ look :thumbup:


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

pio.jimmy said:


> i about to do air in a couple weeks. i plan on building a frame and running everything in the spare tire well and only having half the tank showing thru the floor. compressors and everything will be hidden. my only concern is in say the winter i pack my whole trunk and drive 6 hours to vermont will the compressors be ventilated properly back there under carpet and all the bags and luggage in the trunk. its a mk4 jetta.


 You should be fine. I ran here in the winter (Nebraska) and mine were in my trunk of my Mkiv and mine worked fine. Just make sure you put some air brake antifreeze in there.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

My new trunkish setup


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Bizborky89 said:


> All done-nothing fancy, just good durable OEM+ look :thumbup:


 Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> Looks great :thumbup:


 Thanks boss man! Your installs are what inspired my build and general arrangement. :beer:


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Using the factory carpeted cover for right now. I'm going to go back and make a new top that fits the tank better and is more rigid for weight in the center. Probably just cover it in some gray carpet to match the OEM look.


----------



## Bizborky89 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wastegate13 said:


> Using the factory carpeted cover for right now. I'm going to go back and make a new top that fits the tank better and is more rigid for weight in the center. Probably just cover it in some gray carpet to match the OEM look.


Get the carpet from dorbitz. It is what I used; it matches perfectly and isn't too pricey (1 yard of material should be enough)


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

here is my trunk....



and here is whats in it....



actually this is all going in my wifes new 2012 beetle. just mocking a few things up while we are waiting on the accuair vu4 to show up. this is also my first time building a hardline setup and bagging a vw. it will be prefect when completed.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

eace:


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

bryangb said:


> eace:


Floor mats and camping chairs are whats in my trunk right now too.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> here is my trunk....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this idea! very creative :thumbup:


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

this is another Hardline(baby Hardlines as he calls it) and airride install by Swoops


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

bkby69 said:


>


Is this system actually running yet? Looks like he either attached the tank-manifold hose to the dump port or he routed the other air inlet line out the wheel well (wont hold pressure and will just dump out automatically. Am i missing something here?? Unless that 5th line is running to a gauge up front by why would you run that in 3/8"?


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Swoops is very good with his installations and I have not had any issues with my install,that 5th line is for the air horn..


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks right to me...

1 to each bag
1 to the horn
1 from the tank to the manifold..


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Gotcha, didn't know about the air horn. :thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

bkby69 said:


> this is another Hardline(baby Hardlines as he calls it) and airride install by Swoops


 hey, what is the purpose of the double relay? and I hope you have another fuse by the battery, The accu-air fuse should be within 18" of the battery. I do like the cover over the stinger, that's one thing I hate about their relay, they don't sell some type of protective cover.... looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## bkby69 (Feb 22, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> hey, what is the purpose of the double relay? and I hope you have another fuse by the battery, The accu-air fuse should be within 18" of the battery. I do like the cover over the stinger, that's one thing I hate about their relay, they don't sell some type of protective cover.... looks good.:thumbup:


 additional relay was used due to the adding a air horn......


----------



## sqwattedub (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

oldie setup..


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Lost the "A" on my sticker. Getting new stickers mailed to me from Swoops*


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

IMG_3386-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

hussdog426 said:


> IMG_3386-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


Hyperspeed FTW!!

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Hyperspeed FTW!!
> 
> Looks good :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Mike GoFast (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mike GoFast said:


>


:heart: that woodgrain!


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

Mike GoFast said:


>


Where do you buy the fittings that thread the airline through the metal? (4-pieces in the picture)

Thank you,
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

They are bulkheads and Will at BagRiders above has them.


----------



## madL0w (Jan 3, 2009)

bboy_jon said:


> My new trunkish setup


one of my favorite hardline setups :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

savphili said:


> Where do you buy the fittings that thread the airline through the metal? (4-pieces in the picture)


They're called bulkhead unions. :beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bagged00 (May 2, 2012)

gotta question guys. ive messed with air before but never hardlines. are you guys running push to connect bulk heads for hardlines? ive only used plastic lines before didnt know if hard lines work in push to connect?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Most use ptc


----------



## bagged00 (May 2, 2012)

ok thanks, not sure if ima run hardlines yet and show off the tank and the hardlines, or just show off tank and just use plastic lines.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

well, actually. I feel like most people (with hardlines) use compression fittings. I used ptc fittings with my old set up, and there are many others who also use them, but compression fittings are just better


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

bboy_jon said:


> well, actually. I feel like most people (with hardlines) use compression fittings. I used ptc fittings with my old set up, and there are many others who also use them, but compression fittings are just better


Also more expensive and cleaner looking


----------



## bagged00 (May 2, 2012)

no doubt compressions are cleaner but quick searches on google of bulkheads, all ive seen is ptc bulkheads.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

swagelok or parker fittings. They can get pricey quick.


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cookie28 (Mar 3, 2011)

CoopersVR6 said:


>


This is pretty much exactly what I was gonna do when I get my setup. Was it difficult to do? And does tge compressor get enough air?


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wasnt to bad, basically cut a piece of wood to mount in there and attached the compressor to that and ran wires/lines behind the carpet, i've seen people put em in smaller spaces so air shouldnt be a problem in there, sometimes i leave the door open on hot days...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Man that must get super hot in that compartment when the compressor is running. That is a 380 correct? That thing runs for such a long time in such a heated environment that isn't going to be ideal for it. I would add 2 computer cooling fans to that area, one to supply air and one to suck hot air out :thumbup:


----------



## bagged00 (May 2, 2012)

can you take pics of how you hung your tank? im thinking of just bolting the tank stray to the tray above. but the tanks i got is bigg. like 8 gallon i think. bitch is heavy.


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Man that must get super hot in that compartment when the compressor is running. That is a 380 correct? That thing runs for such a long time in such a heated environment that isn't going to be ideal for it. I would add 2 computer cooling fans to that area, one to supply air and one to suck hot air out :thumbup:


its a 400, would like to put a 444 in there, that was my exact plan was to use comp. fans...ive had it like this for a month so far and havent had any problems, ive had this same compressor in my last car too for 2 years prior, would like to upgrade soon, dont know the dimensions of 444 so not sure if itll fit or not


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

bagged00 said:


> can you take pics of how you hung your tank? im thinking of just bolting the tank stray to the tray above. but the tanks i got is bigg. like 8 gallon i think. bitch is heavy.


its bolted strait to the tray along with the v2 manifold and relay, this is a 5gal from bagriders, full spare/tools still in the spare tire compartment too, that was my goal was to not have any air ride stuff on the floor of the trunk :thumbup:


----------



## bagged00 (May 2, 2012)

^nice, so it didnt pull that tray down any? i plan on doing a fake wall then running air management between the fake wall and seats that way its still accessible if i have any problems. my neccesities are cleanliness,easy accesible spare tire, easy accessbile air management and trunk space.


----------



## CoopersVR6 (Jul 30, 2007)

It's attached to the metal that's under the rear shelf, I just removed the shelf and drilled holes


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

just the beginning of the install but am very pleased with the compressor location it's quiet as hell inside the car.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

here is my recent setup...nothing to fancy but they are real crystals and the tank is hand painted...


----------



## deanomac (May 1, 2012)

*my audi a3 8p s-line 170bhp dsg "boot" as us irish folk call it*









the keg is a guinness keg  

i just trimmed it all in leather to match the s-line seats, but need to trim tyhe sides and rear of the seats aswell  

what you guys think??


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^ Nice and clean! Would look sick with hardlines


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

bboy_jon said:


> ^^^ Nice and clean! Would look sick with hardlines


Thanks! I agree, however, I was was trying to keep the number of connections (aka potential leaks) to a minumum so I stuck w/ the 3/8" tubing for now. 

Lets see what next season brings.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

arclight1 said:


> Thanks! I agree, however, I was was trying to keep the number of connections (aka potential leaks) to a minumum so I stuck w/ the 3/8" tubing for now.
> 
> Lets see what next season brings.


Tom, your V2 install is by far one of the cleanest I've seen. It was great meeting you at VAG Fair and I look forward to seeing you in OCMD! :beer:

If you want to change up anything, drop me a line and I'll make sure you get taken care of


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

Trunk for now need to repolish the tank. Future holds hardlines with a floating gauge and a quick disconnect hose fitting .


----------



## arclight1 (Feb 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Tom, your V2 install is by far one of the cleanest I've seen. It was great meeting you at VAG Fair and I look forward to seeing you in OCMD! :beer:
> 
> If you want to change up anything, drop me a line and I'll make sure you get taken care of


Thanks for the kind words Andrew...you played a big role in it! Yes, looking forward to H2Oi as well - a good time will be had by all.


----------



## JR20thAE (Mar 11, 2011)

Just re-wrapped mine today :beer:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

I just finished this up a few days ago. I'm really happy for how it turned out! Not too bad for a couple rookies


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

^ That sir, is DOPE as F*CK


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2012)

ItsADiesel said:


> I just finished this up a few days ago. I'm really happy for how it turned out! Not too bad for a couple rookies


That is awesome! :beer:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

here is a finished shot of mine without the back seat folded down and wires everywhere









optima red top hidden behind factory cover with

























i figured the trunk was small enough, why now show it all off nicely. i'll do hard lines eventually.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

darcness said:


> ^ That sir, is DOPE as F*CK


Haha Thanks man! Everyone I've showed it to had pretty much the same reaction 




[email protected] said:


> That is awesome! :beer:


Thanks AJ! Thanks, yet AGAIN, for hooking me up with the sweet deal on my air ride setup! :beer::beer:


----------



## ZachSav (Nov 12, 2011)

my current unfinished setup. im actually changing it soon again to make more space.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

ItsADiesel said:


> I just finished this up a few days ago. I'm really happy for how it turned out! Not too bad for a couple rookies


Shots weak, where you from like omaha Nebraska or something gosh!


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

jettalvr41 said:


> Shots weak, where you from like omaha Nebraska or something gosh!


Yeah, I am. Where are you from? Lincoln, Nebraska or something? haha


----------



## myfast89 (Aug 29, 2010)

felt like bumping this thread:thumbup:

Mine!


----------



## vadubster (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


>


Gauge placement = genius. :thumbup:


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Newly redone trunk on my MK6 GLI


















































What's under the spare


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

gti.jon said:


> Newly redone trunk on my MK6 GLI


that is great looking setup you got there!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk6 gti, dual AZ, e-level.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8059/8177039609_60d5fe35bf_z.jpg[/img] Untitled by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8349/8177071496_bea9fca632_z.jpg[/img] Untitled by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8482/8177060261_5ba3f79992_z.jpg[/img] Untitled by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8070/8177059845_639873b73b_z.jpg[/img] Untitled by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8484/8177089170_fa486aefef_z.jpg[/img] Untitled by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk5 gti, autopilot v2 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8186/8114968125_d8b72901e6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4568 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8329/8114968483_a578f8830a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4567 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8473/8114976368_68b8562589_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4572 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8476/8114966007_a11b1c2fdd_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4573 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8049/8114974616_eebe06682d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4579 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Few pics of the Corrado, pretty much done. Few bits to tidy up...Ok loads of pics. Proud of it though because I'm crap at woodwork stuff!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

RILEY UK said:


> Few pics of the Corrado, pretty much done. Few bits to tidy up...Ok loads of pics. Proud of it though because I'm crap at woodwork stuff!


looks amazing man!
my recommendations would be to position pressure switch and tank gauge pressure sender to upright position, this will prevent moisture build up in the sensor and future problems.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks mate, :thumbup:I did wonder about that but the fittings just kinda wanted to sit where they are. I'll have a think on a way to sort them out though.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

2008 GLI Trunk by santorum, on Flickr 
 
2008 GLI Trunk by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Some better photos: 

 
Trunk-1 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Trunk-2 by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Trunk-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

The old setup coming out. The tank and compressors were showing on a board above all that. Never finished. 









One early idea on the new setup. 









Coming together, finally. 








getting ready for the top. 









Done!!!! Need to get the tank powder coated. 



Sent from my left nut cause you aren't good enough for the right.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah, good to see that VU4 is now in the car. Only took how long?  :heart:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

It was in May, the week before SOWO. I just suck at posting pictures. I only had the VU4 for 2 years before I put it in. 👍


Sent from my left nut cause you aren't good enough for the right.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah, maybe we should get a new tank for you this year before SoWo


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Maybe if you personally deliver. 


Sent from my left nut cause you aren't good enough for the right.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Send me that wedding invite


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

pretty damn good setups in here.. im getting ready to do my trunk set up and all of you guys gave me some good ideas. keep em up :beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

switchspeed mk5

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8215/8343971641_320e21b846_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3432-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8217/8345030444_f34fae4a99_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3433-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8492/8343972985_c01445b47e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3425-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

autopilot v2 ,audi a3
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8207/8218357042_c2b981048f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4788 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8342/8218358544_18de513c0f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4785 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8486/8218358132_1681c6b231_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4786 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8339/8218356508_44e5e99c4f_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4789 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

autopilot v2 , mk4 20th
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8451/7968030890_3e7becb29b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4215 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8313/7968033666_044f9d4dbd_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4212 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8461/7968058226_b942d7db5a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4186 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

e-level, jetta mk4 wagon. tank legs were shortened to make the tank fit under the covers.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8311/7892099014_f2a23b4578_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4088 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8170/7892100096_75d49a2f78_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4085 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8310/7892100628_006fd2bd9a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4084 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8461/7892101104_786258b3bb_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4083 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

basic e30,4 valve, 2 switches 3 gal tank setup.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8296/7847529410_75808735f2_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4027 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8281/7847530058_da95b30410_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4025 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8302/7847530908_aae883c4da_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4023 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8308/7847499462_3ce3789b2d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4024 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk5, autopilot v2
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8284/7771127514_e11521a5da_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3996 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8443/7771125266_033f83be69_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4000 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8445/7771123276_d865547c4e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_4002 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk6 gti, analog management
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8292/7744741832_077c3365f9_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3927 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8306/7744740768_2479ef7270_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3929 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8437/7744735352_697c0f90ab_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3947 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8292/7744734326_a1e723ed67_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3952 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk4, autopilot v2
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8151/7660383714_990a032a66_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3677 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8284/7660376334_2f87e5b730_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3697 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7274/7660378102_62ea897ef2_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3692 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7121/7660376752_401d535daf_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3696 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

awesome updates as always misha :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

fasttt600 said:


> awesome updates as always misha :thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine. Like it simple


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ptownr32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is mine in a r32 5gln tank 2/400c comps e-level w/I-level and exo mount.
I went for a more show set up.. All I have left is the cover for the jbl processor and jl amp over the batterie I have a r logo that lights up


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk ptownr32


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice set up 👍


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

Such great craftsmanship here


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Mk2 with a V2 system


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Rat, i like how you mounted the compressor in the engine bay for the E30. 

Do the long air lines to the tank in the trunk cause any issues? I'd think not, but then... i'm a noob.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*First attempt at hard lines.*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

John Reid said:


> Rat, i like how you mounted the compressor in the engine bay for the E30.
> 
> Do the long air lines to the tank in the trunk cause any issues? I'd think not, but then... i'm a noob.


 no its all good for now, no issues with the compressor or the airline, the line is going inside the car.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

changed mine up by taking off the spun aluminum and brushing the tank 

before: 
 
floor/tank by joelzyvw, on Flickr 

after: 
 
photo by joelzyvw, on Flickr


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

old pic john quay took of mine. need updating badly

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

my new set up... still a few things left to do..


----------



## Nicknezbit (Mar 21, 2012)

E-level setup 
http://i.imgur.com/T3obBh.jpg 
Trunk layout 
http://i.imgur.com/Vth77h.jpg


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nicknezbit said:


> E-level setup
> http://i.imgur.com/T3obBh.jpg
> Trunk layout
> http://i.imgur.com/Vth77h.jpg


 did you buy this car? because i built it...


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> did you buy this car? because i built it...


 :beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

manual kit. mk5 jetta.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8231/8423016406_6629404c33_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5168 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8232/8423015990_a0b008858b_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5169 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8076/8421925595_8a1c536bc7_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5143 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

mk4 jetta autolipot v2, az compressor.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8353/8396230933_0bf6d506fa_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5114 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8184/8396232177_258d1fd533_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5111 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8500/8397315926_4f475501dd_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5112 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

This is my mk4 gli trunk


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

My e46's trunk, nothing show worthy but it's alright for me


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

New set up in new car


----------



## SilverstoneMKIV (Oct 28, 2009)

just finished this last night.









Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Still in the designing stages! 
But about 90% finished


Royale's mount by bbswagen, on Flickr


Measure countless times, cut once! by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## Davey_Auers (Jun 9, 2010)

F*cking Classy by David-Auerbach, on Flickr


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Awesome thread!


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

joelzy said:


> changed mine up by taking off the spun aluminum and brushing the tank
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


Liked both looks. Very nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

BBSWagen said:


> Still in the designing stages!
> But about 90% finished
> 
> 
> ...


looks great! i hope you making platform( base) from some sort of material to kill compressor vibration.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

latest v2 on mk5 gli.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8232/8457732482_25e2d1f4a1_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5286 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8392/8456633287_f5b7476898_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5284 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8381/8456632379_e4791820c6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5287 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## redrum_customs (May 24, 2011)

Kinda rough right now but she's a work in progress









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Buying a quick disconnect for the hose soon.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> latest v2 on mk5 gli.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8232/8457732482_25e2d1f4a1_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5286 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8392/8456633287_f5b7476898_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5284 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8381/8456632379_e4791820c6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5287 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


I don't quite get the covers on the ends of the tanks. Just an added personal touch? Your installs are great though. Hopefully I can get my hands on a couple in the next few months. Its tough having to "borrow" a garage for a day.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

tonytalksalot said:


> my new setup. :thumbup:



off topic....but what's the wheel and tire specs of you TH??? car looks awesome!!!


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

jun_1.8T said:


> off topic....but what's the wheel and tire specs of you TH??? car looks awesome!!!


he has been through 4 different cars since that car now, but they are 17x8.5 17x9 dont remember the offsets but nothing too crazy 


just found a picture from a recent show that shows my new tank wrap.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

UnitedGTI. said:


> he has been through 4 different cars since that car now, but they are 17x8.5 17x9 dont remember the offsets but nothing too crazy
> 
> 
> just found a picture from a recent show that shows my new tank wrap.


thanks for the info but i would also like to know his tire specs. i just wanna know if those are 40's or 45's??

Thanks!


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

jun_1.8T said:


> thanks for the info but i would also like to know his tire specs. i just wanna know if those are 40's or 45's??
> 
> Thanks!


PM johnnyR32 if you don't hear back from Tony. They where originally his wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

^^^...thanks for the info. did a search for him and got the specs...thanks again!


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Flickr 上 zl_forward 的 20130202_002144

Hmmm.... warm trunk


----------



## kgo (Dec 11, 2012)

*my viair380C and e-level*


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

All Nakid











Elvir


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Trunk Setup by missamagnificent, on Flickr


Trunk Setup by missamagnificent, on Flickr


Trunk Setup by missamagnificent, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I don't quite get the covers on the ends of the tanks. Just an added personal touch? Your installs are great though. Hopefully I can get my hands on a couple in the next few months. Its tough having to "borrow" a garage for a day.


in other setups covers hide the water trap that is mounted on the side of the tank. this particular one, just to fill in the emptiness on the sides, i think it looks good.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is two quick pics I have now. 
Thanks to Greg for the awesome install. 

Better pics to come.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

UnitedGTI. said:


> he has been through 4 different cars since that car now, but they are 17x8.5 17x9 dont remember the offsets but nothing too crazy
> 
> 
> just found a picture from a recent show that shows my new tank wrap.



A penny floor!!! We were just looking at pictures of these in houses and thought it would be a cool idea for a floor setup. Nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

missamagnificent said:


> Trunk Setup by missamagnificent, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Trunk Setup by missamagnificent, on Flickr
> ...


:heart:


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

TJClover said:


> :heart:


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

KIDVersion 1 said:


>



You have a build thread with how you install the tank on the top and routing of plumbing?


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

steaguejr said:


> You have a build thread with how you install the tank on the top and routing of plumbing?


Click on his gli link in his signature:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

v2 on a 20th
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8388/8491266538_ae44b292fd_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5322 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8090/8490171271_8bf821b350_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5313 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8527/8491260656_18dd2e9327_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5337 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8241/8491260220_e0fec643f0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5338 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

steaguejr said:


> You have a build thread with how you install the tank on the top and routing of plumbing?





ClydeandBonnie23 said:


> Click on his gli link in his signature:thumbup::beer:


It is all in my timeline, yup.

Honestly, I made it as simple as I could. I got the idea after flipping through *Rat4Life*'s photos and saw he did a roof mounted one. All I did was cut a piece of flat steel from Lowe's to a length and drill four holes in it. Two are for the tank and two are for the roof. There are already optimal mounting spots on the roof.

All of the air lines and wires are behind the carpet. I just drilled a 3/8" hole and feed each line through. I love this setup because I still have my spare, I still have a lot of useable trunk space, and all parts are in plain sight. :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Top half of the photo is taken (poorly) from about six feet up and three feet away from the car. I'm 6' 2" so this is what I see when I open my trunk.


Untitled by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk5 jetta, accuair e-level
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8095/8503019253_12ddb833b7_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5377 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8528/8504134016_ab0b21d82e_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5355 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8381/8503025921_45a1971acb_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5358 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## rob182319 (Dec 24, 2008)

GLIgeorge said:


>


Where upstate ny are you? I'm in Binghamton and would like this same setup? Are these 3 gallon tanks? What kind of modifications did you need to do to your tire well to fit this setup?


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

rob182319 said:


> Where upstate ny are you? I'm in Binghamton and would like this same setup? Are these 3 gallon tanks? What kind of modifications did you need to do to your tire well to fit this setup?


A little over a hour north of you. Im from Little Falls. Yes they are 3 gallon steel tanks. No modifications needed, just have to measure and plan it out. We can meet up sometime if you want to look it over.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You should change that mechanical PS to an AccuAir electronic one, makes wiring so much easier - not to mention cleaner.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You should change that mechanical PS to an AccuAir electronic one, makes wiring so much easier - not to mention cleaner.


Since you chimed in about this, could you pm me some details about the accuair sensor?

Like:
Will it screw directly into the VU4 manifold? (all 4 next to each other)
Will any digital gauge read these sensors? (Dakota digital)
Is there a pigtail that connects to the plug end of these sensors?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> v2 on a 20th
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8388/8491266538_ae44b292fd_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5322 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8090/8490171271_8bf821b350_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5313 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8527/8491260656_18dd2e9327_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5337 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8241/8491260220_e0fec643f0_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5338 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


PM sent! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Since you chimed in about this, could you pm me some details about the accuair sensor?
> 
> Like:
> Will it screw directly into the VU4 manifold? (all 4 next to each other)
> ...


Andrew probably meant accuair management pressure sensor that uses stock accuair harness.
as far as dakota digital gauge you still have to use those big bulky pressure senders,but you could screw them right into the back of manifold with some bushings.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5310/5644886419_e4a5aa8879_z.jpg[/img] IMG_9790 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5066/5645450764_2d52595091_z.jpg[/img] IMG_9789 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

or you could always do it just like this.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6188/6086500560_bf5afff0b7_z.jpg[/img] IMG_2120 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

ECS Tuning said:


> PM sent! :thumbup:
> 
> Andy


 Andy i will find out from a client exact time of the install and will contact your manager as soon as possible.
thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> Andrew probably meant accuair management pressure sensor that uses stock accuair harness.
> as far as dakota digital gauge you still have to use those big bulky pressure senders,but you could screw them right into the back of manifold with some bushings.



Correct, Misha! Thanks for clarifying!

You could put the Dakota sensors in the back of the VU4 with some bushing but it looks terrible because of how bulky they are... it's easier to get line unions or FNPT fittings.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> Andy i will find out from a client exact time of the install and will contact your manager as soon as possible.
> thanks!


Thanks, we are looking forward to hearing from you! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Nothing too fancy, but clean and functional. Im happy with it.


----------



## whiteuro (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll play. Still want to do something more to the wood underneath but it's effective for now. 










That was work in progress I'll get better later.

Finished. 










Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

crappy cell phone pic but you get the idea


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

used analog kit, with rear seat delete and big 8 gal tank. mk6 gti
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8520/8533745164_9dd9de2f71_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5483 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8368/8533747218_b2891f14d7_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5476 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8522/8532639063_9af020e3f5_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5471 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8112/8532638437_bcdd11ccc6_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5473 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rob182319 (Dec 24, 2008)

GLIgeorge said:


> A little over a hour north of you. Im from Little Falls. Yes they are 3 gallon steel tanks. No modifications needed, just have to measure and plan it out. We can meet up sometime if you want to look it over.


That would be great. When I get my setup ill pm you for your phone number. How do you drain your tanks?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk5 jetta with autopilot v2 1/4" line, single viair 400 compressor. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8392/8555272359_ae7ec2eb2b_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5582 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8373/8552127307_d1c01fc216_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5561 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8091/8552127997_f51e96b9e3_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5558 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 

mk6 gti, switchspeed single viar 444 comp. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8235/8546817233_baa7817ce3_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5519 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8249/8547916546_5a5683e91e_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5510 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8249/8546819049_965940b545_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5508 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8102/8546816617_0d436a1d49_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5522 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)

Thats that work..^^^:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## dublife42 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr 

not finished with setting it up, but will be soon.. hopefully.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

That wood floor should run side to side, not front to back. Hope you never get rear ended badly...


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Some mock-up work:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

martin13 said:


> That wood floor should run side to side, not front to back. Hope you never get rear ended badly...


i dont think he should worry about anything with that, that wood floor is actually mdf with a laminate, plus subaru has a metal panel bodypanel behind the rear seat,so i do not see how it will enter the passenger area.
nothing to worry about.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Misha, those installs you posted above all look really nice. :thumbup: Great work. :beer:

I'm going to be working on my trunk in a few weeks with a buddy. I'll post pics when we start/finish. :thumbup:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

*Posted a desing couple of pages back!*




*
It got welded today!*















*
Outside*




Paint, hardlines and wiring is next! :beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats cool as ****. :thumbup:


----------



## Wastegate13 (May 3, 2006)

Misha can I fly you down to FL and have you do work on my trunk. Its ugly right now.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Simple








Protection








Daily with sub and emergency bag









;-/


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> i dont think he should worry about anything with that, that wood floor is actually mdf with a laminate, plus subaru has a metal panel bodypanel behind the rear seat,so i do not see how it will enter the passenger area.
> nothing to worry about.


im a girl but thank you.
theres really no possible way it could enter into the passenger area unless hit from behind at like 60.. and thats still hard to think of.


Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

Dis be mine


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Andy


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

old try hard setup..


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

ECS Tuning said:


> Andy


i love that rear hatch tray. do you guys sell that by chance?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

sciroccojoe said:


> i love that rear hatch tray. do you guys sell that by chance?


I would like the answer to this question too. LOL!


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Needs paint still


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

sciroccojoe said:


> i love that rear hatch tray. do you guys sell that by chance?





TJClover said:


> I would like the answer to this question too. LOL!


As you know the OEM one is currently NLA but, we now a new Bremmen option up on the site!



Andy


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Not 100% finished yet. 2012 Passat 3.6 SE.


Not bolted down, for now. But much better. by santorum, on Flickr

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

Tucked away safely with the battery. by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Not quite done yet, but should be going in the car soon! The right compressor seems to be hanging a little low, so I need to adjust the exo mount.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

MK5 jetta setup I did last week, v2, single compressor accuair 5 gallon.


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

Mine:


----------



## b--ryan (May 13, 2008)

Can a tank be mounted vertical?(up and down) may be a stupid question.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

of course. Just make sure you have a drain on the bottom since thats where all the water will go.


----------



## euro2nur (Apr 24, 2006)

blue bags said:


> MK5 jetta setup I did last week, v2, single compressor accuair 5 gallon.


really liking this :thumbup: good stuff


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

GintyFab :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Start of my new setup


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


> Start of my new setup


Car looks sick as usual! Isn't the manifold supposed to be on a level surface?


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

ornithology said:


> Car looks sick as usual! Isn't the manifold supposed to be on a level surface?


i dont think it would affect how it works, the internals weigh next to nothing so it shouldn't matter.

EDIT: the manual says "Find a flat location to mount the VU4 which doesnt mean it has to be horizontal


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

ECS Tuning said:


> As you know the OEM one is currently NLA but, we now a new Bremmen option up on the site!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Do you have a part number or description to use?


----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)

Just got Air on my Jetta. I love it.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

TJClover said:


> Do you have a part number or description to use?


ES#2608624 - You can click on our photo above and it will take you right to the page! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Not the greatest photo but here is my new trunk setup in my mkv gti


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Brandon_Schulze said:


> Just got Air on my Jetta. I love it.


Just a heads up you should change how you have the pressure switch mounted. It should be mounted at least horizontally, or even better at an angle with the threads pointing down. 

Other than that, clean set up. :thumbup:


----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)

no vtec 4me said:


> Just a heads up you should change how you have the pressure switch mounted. It should be mounted at least horizontally, or even better at an angle with the threads pointing down.
> 
> Other than that, clean set up. :thumbup:


Thanks for the Heads up :thumbup:

and Thank you for the compliment


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Brandon_Schulze said:


> Thanks for the Heads up :thumbup:
> 
> and Thank you for the compliment


No problem, they tend to get moisture in them like that and that can cause failures  never a good thing. 

We are instagram friends now too :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk6 autopilot v1 az compressor, sub and amp,tight fit.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8121/8608720340_a155cdb756_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5751 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8117/8608721022_8124f26fa8_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5750 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8240/8607619225_403dc5e848_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5744 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8260/8608725926_305a608d55_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5739 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8406/8608726724_6271c7680d_z.jpg[/img] IMG_5738 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Can't remember if I posted in here or not but oh well:facepalm:

But now that spring is here Im really thinking of redoing my trunk and the mess underneath, and also replacing the wood floor with something darker or roughly darker. Im also thinking of upgrading to V2 through a friend.

Been referring to this thread alot lately to get some ideas going in my head for a cleaner setup


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

ECS Tuning said:


> ES#2608624 - You can click on our photo above and it will take you right to the page! :thumbup:
> 
> Andy


HA! I knew that....



:facepalm: :laugh:

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

few pic of boot install i did in last couple of weeks


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

not vw, but air related.
e-level e60 bmw
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8526/8638420713_f35a426d06_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5802 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8406/8638421153_02ff303a19_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5800 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8109/8639523578_245bb69882_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5801 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8541/8638421583_0b28e20ab5_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5798 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

The straps look awesome:thumbup:


----------



## golferthirtytwo (Jul 24, 2012)

What bag kit is in the E60??

Neat setup btw


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

golferthirtytwo said:


> What bag kit is in the E60??
> 
> Neat setup btw


e60 has complete struts by air force.
the management is e-level with touch-pad, single viair 400 and acuair 5 gal tank.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

awesome builds here posted... nice to watch.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Getting there slowly! 



Hardline this week! I hope!


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

ill show you the gritty process.. still have more to do! 

semi finished 

building it


i have the tank hanging with exo mounts. Hidden Management and air lines. the 444c compressor sits in the left cubby space in the trunk and is hardlined to the tank. i soon want to add a dark wood floor ontop of the constructed false floor and black suede line the trunk along with my interior. i did all this to keep the spare tire and trunk space because i basically use the car daily


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

BBSWagen said:


> Getting there slowly!
> 
> 
> 
> Hardline this week! I hope!


this looks dope!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I love how the standard for trunk setups are on the up-and-up. Now to update my setup :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm going to be doing mine this weekend. Getting excited.  I'll take some pics.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

bad pic, but just had the hardlines done this week.


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

I just keep coming back for more

:thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

B7 Passat 3.6


Will be color matching the tank soon. by santorum, on Flickr

Will be color matching the tank to the car (Reflex Silver Metallic) soon. Compressor is in spare tire well and manifold is in side compartment with battery and water trap. :thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Just picked my tank up from having it painted  Will add some pics of it in the trunk soon.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

got it done in a night. didn't turn out 100% how we had planned, but i've done something like this before and neither has the guy that helped with me it. Overally, I say we did a pretty solid job. There is a little gap between the front of the hatch and the floor, but it was hard to trim to make perfect with the tools we had (just a circular saw and this oscilatting/vibrating saw thing i'd never really seen before). I went to 2 place to look for the carpet, and this was the best i could find..not a real pefect match or anything, but it'll do. I left the back behind the tank open because the compressor head is right there and figured it was a good idea to let it breate a little to increaste longevity. We had a different idea for the subs, but not enough room in the trunk. and my 12s wouldn't fit..i had these 10's in this box laying around (they are super old, but they still sound fine). Overall, i'm very happy. 

if, TL;DR...I made a false floor with friend to the best of our abilities and it came out pretty good (i think). Not as good as lot of the ones in here, but definitely good enough for our first try at ever doing something like that. 


on to the pics.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Still building mine, hardline sometime this week!


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

^Thats sweet man, quality work. Excited to see it with some hardlines


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

Can't stay away


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

3.6 cc 4 motion 
e-level with viair 400 and 3 gal accuair tank. 
analog gauges in the glove box. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8404/8670049697_92c722c71c_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5876 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8394/8671148674_ba2ae55204_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6015 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8528/8671148146_251c269766_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6017 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8390/8671147874_4c99d4c833_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6019 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8541/8671148986_484bb16ae9_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6014 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8522/8670041289_dba39f0c93_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6032 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow amazing install


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

damn. that is awesome.


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

As far as the CC above is there enough room to run the accuair 5 gal tank. Also can we get more info on how it was mounted and where you ran the lines. 
-Thanks


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> 3.6 cc 4 motion
> e-level with viair 400 and 3 gal accuair tank.
> analog gauges in the glove box.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8404/8670049697_92c722c71c_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5876 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


 What a great spot for the tank


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> 3.6 cc 4 motion
> e-level with viair 400 and 3 gal accuair tank.
> analog gauges in the glove box.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8404/8670049697_92c722c71c_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5876 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


 Any chance of some details on the system and pics of where you mounted the heigh sensors on the fron and rear please


----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

I think the tank location is awesome but how do you drain it !


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Finally got my setup almost done! Still gotta run the copper hardlines and finish painting. Entire setup is built off the MKV Unibrace.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

the ON AIR sign is the coolest thing iver ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

crispy21 said:


> the ON AIR sign is the coolest thing iver ever seen :thumbup:


 Thanks, I actually got the idea from another member (red GTI with a red neon ON AIR sign). Asked him if I could kinda use his idea, got the blessing so went and found an old school radio station one to add to the setup. It's not all wired up yet, but soon it will be :laugh:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

MoWsE said:


> Thanks, I actually got the idea from another member (red GTI with a red neon ON AIR sign). Asked him if I could kinda use his idea, got the blessing so went and found an old school radio station one to add to the setup. It's not all wired up yet, but soon it will be :laugh:


 Howz it Jeff! Love the trunk set up bro :thumbup: Is that Koa you using for the floor?  

Cant wait to start working on mine. Just a few more months then Im out this place :banghead:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Still working on it...


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Made this this weekend. Im not a master wood worker so cut are a little rougher than I want, but it'll do for now.


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

joecastro420 said:


> Howz it Jeff! Love the trunk set up bro :thumbup: Is that Koa you using for the floor?
> 
> Cant wait to start working on mine. Just a few more months then Im out this place :banghead:


 Hey Joe! Howz it goin over there? To answer your question, YES it's Koa :laugh: Did the seat delete in it to! Wood soaked up about a gallon of car clear, LOL! Needs another sanding and another coat of clear, but she's looking amazing! I can't wait to finish it off with the copper hardlines! :thumbup:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

baggedug said:


> As far as the CC above is there enough room to run the accuair 5 gal tank. Also can we get more info on how it was mounted and where you ran the lines.
> -Thanks


 sorry for late response, busy working. 

5 gal tank was a little too long for that spot. 
as per request little more info on the setup: 
airline ran on the inside of the right hinge( left side has factory wiring in there) its hollow tubes. 
pressure switch as you could see in the picture mounted right after water trap on the bottom. 
only 1 airline goes to the tank and has a split for 2 lines in the right quarter panel. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8670047199/in/photostream 
tank held on only with belts so to draining it is easy by unbuckling the belts and pulling on the ring of a pressure relieve valve that is hidden on the other side of the tank next to inflation valve.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

pologti16v said:


> Any chance of some details on the system and pics of where you mounted the heigh sensors on the fron and rear please


 look it up on my flickr for sensor mounting pics, i suggest you doing sensors like i have done it on the mk5 jetta, this way you could still attach the swaybar links. 
on the cc i most likely will end up flipping front sensors to be able to connect sway bar links.


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

MoWsE said:


> To answer your question, YES it's Koa :laugh: Did the seat delete in it to! Wood soaked up about a gallon of car clear, LOL! Needs another sanding and another coat of clear, but she's looking amazing! I can't wait to finish it off with the copper hardlines! :thumbup:


 :thumbup::beer: Good stuff bro! Keep us posted


----------



## Antmo920 (Feb 26, 2013)

Step one is compete. More to do still but I'm glad i got it cleaned up


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

1 May-18 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*



dinx said:


> I think the tank location is awesome but how do you drain it !


 thanks. just undo the belts and pop the drain cork 



bacardicj151 said:


> What a great spot for the tank


 thanks 

and thanks Misha for another great install :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2013)

MoWsE said:


>


 To cool I like the ON AIR sign


----------



## Ceisari (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is my newly Audi Avant trunk install. 

All installation and custom hardlines done by me


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

not the best picture, nor the best setup. My goal was to maximize trunk space while retaining the spare tire. couldn't mount the tank longitudinally, not enough clearance for traps, ports, or even elbows..


----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)

Is it just me, or is that picture broken? 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

weird.. works for me when i'm logged in, but doesn't work if i'm not logged in. Reuploaded thanks for pointing that out


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## tseuG (Mar 11, 2004)

My Eos's trunk, just finished:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

krazyboi said:


>


 :thumbup::heart::thumbup:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> 3.6 cc 4 motion
> e-level with viair 400 and 3 gal accuair tank.
> analog gauges in the glove box.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8404/8670049697_92c722c71c_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5876 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


 i think i know this guy hahaha :wave::thumbup: nice job Misha


----------



## MEACH (May 25, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> 3.6 cc 4 motion
> e-level with viair 400 and 3 gal accuair tank.
> analog gauges in the glove box.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8404/8670049697_92c722c71c_c.jpg[/img] IMG_5876 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


 What the noise level like when the compressor is on. Can you hear it a lot from the outside?


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

not to sound whiny but does the same post with six pictures have to be quoted four times on one page


----------



## niles (Aug 6, 2009)

jonpwn said:


> not to sound whiny but does the same post with six pictures have to be quoted four times on one page


 :thumbup: 
Glad I'm not the only one thinking it.


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

jetta mk5 
e-level touchpad, dual viair 400, performance fronts 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8393/8697991536_a596df0712_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6059 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8556/8697993264_b68ce31dda_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6055 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8258/8696870363_6dce51b710_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6054 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/8408/8697991946_9e42c5bc91_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6058 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

jonpwn said:


> not to sound whiny but does the same post with six pictures have to be quoted four times on one page


 #becausepostcountmatters :laugh: :wave:


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> #becausepostcountmatters :laugh: :wave:


yes it does... haha

finally all finished just have to do my fabric and ill be all done


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

sp33dy said:


>





vw-supreme said:


> what funktion has the small tank? i see it several times...but what is his funktion? only show?


First off I love this :heart:
But I would also like to know what *function* the smaller tank serves??
I've looked all around but I can't find any info. Can anyone shed some light please. :beer::beer:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

JPmkV said:


> First off I love this :heart:
> But I would also like to know what *function* the smaller tank serves??
> I've looked all around but I can't find any info. Can anyone shed some light please. :beer::beer:


I would say first, hella classy, and second, provides a minimal expanded storage of air - and when I say minimal, I mean next to nothing.

Sure does look cool though, doesn't it?


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

*Not completely done yet. I still have to think of what to make my false floor out of and have it made at my job. but this is my set-up so far don't mind the dirty tank. i mounted for it.still not sur on the location of the VU4 yet was moving it around to get the bracket holes drilled*


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

JPmkV said:


> First off I love this :heart:
> But I would also like to know what *function* the smaller tank serves??
> I've looked all around but I can't find any info. Can anyone shed some light please. :beer::beer:





connoisseurr said:


> I would say first, hella classy, and second, provides a minimal expanded storage of air - and when I say minimal, I mean next to nothing.
> 
> Sure does look cool though, doesn't it?


You could throw on a cutoff valve so that you can keep the air inside separate from your main in case your compressor dies and your tank is empty. Just open the valve and then you have enough air to get the car off the ground


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> *Not completely done yet. I still have to think of what to make my false floor out of and have it made at my job. but this is my set-up so far don't mind the dirty tank. i mounted for it.still not sur on the location of the VU4 yet was moving it around to get the bracket holes drilled*


one recommendation, do not drill in that spot where your vu4 is sitting, there is a charcoal canister under that hump, you dont want to make any holes in it.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Rat4Life said:


> one recommendation, do not drill in that spot where your vu4 is sitting, there is a charcoal canister under that hump, you dont want to make any holes in it.


Yeaaaa the VU4 is being held on by 3M tape with no problems. I was thinking about making another MDF plate and have it held down with the original spare tire clamp thing I'm the center and have the lines go straight out to the bulk head unions, Or mount the VU4 in between the compressors with elbow PTC's at the manifold going up to the bulk head unions I'm going to use instead of grommets. Any suggestions?

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

well i can finally add to this thread ive been lurking for months


----------



## muuurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Installed the bags this weekend, cabrios aren't all that fun for space, manifold is by the rear window regulator, just have to cover the rest of the trunk in fabric.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

In progress - 
















































Uvair 440c, VU4, AVS 7 switch box, Airlift fronts and SS5 rears all going into this -


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Finally have something worth posting in here 

Bought the setup from another MK4 owner and just dropped it in as is to save time:










Then I started drawing up some ideas and finally decided on a setup, cut, bent, and powder coated the metal, ordered some new airline, and with the help of a good friend got everything put together this Saturday:










Couldn't be happier with how it came out :heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^I love the way that came out :thumbup:


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## drgfrag (Apr 26, 2013)

Picture of my trunk in Scirocco MK3










It is not yet completely finished


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Jake2k said:


> Couldn't be happier with how it came out :heart:


that came out beautiful, love how you mounted vu4 upside down.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rat4Life said:


> that came out beautiful, love how you mounted vu4 upside down.


agreed this looks super clean and much better than mounted face up. this shouldnt give any issues with it being upside down correct?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

crispy21 said:


> agreed this looks super clean and much better than mounted face up. this shouldnt give any issues with it being upside down correct?


 shouldn't be any problems, could be mounted either way.


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys! One of these days I'm going to try and polish the block up to a mirror finish. I'll also be swapping in a bigger tank, two new compressors, and some hardlines later on down the road.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

a5 with accuair switchspeed and 5in1 dakota digital gauge az compressor
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7283/8737785870_964f7799fe_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6129 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7284/8737786138_8ddc6e8e5d_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6128 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7286/8737783194_a6c9d05c68_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6146 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

mk5 with autopilot v2 and az compressor.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7284/8736654473_4d041682f6_c.jpg[/img] IMG_3485 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7286/8736656427_ffbe470fc6_c.jpg[/img] IMG_3471 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7286/8737777732_c51231c381_c.jpg[/img] IMG_3470 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7288/8736657275_b86e2fae1d_c.jpg[/img] IMG_3462 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7283/8737778264_3431c4701b_c.jpg[/img] IMG_3463 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

damn nice work Rat4life!


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

Jake2k said:


>


very nicely done for sure....love the simplicity :thumbup:

~mikey m.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Rat4Life said:


> a5 with accuair switchspeed and 5in1 dakota digital gauge az compressor
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7283/8737785870_964f7799fe_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6129 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7284/8737786138_8ddc6e8e5d_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6128 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7286/8737783194_a6c9d05c68_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6146 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
> ...


Hey Misha....looks really good!

Just wondering if that layer of dyanamat on the false floor really help with the noise? Thinking of doing it with mine just not sure if it will significantly help.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> Hey Misha....looks really good!
> 
> Just wondering if that layer of dyanamat on the false floor really help with the noise? Thinking of doing it with mine just not sure if it will significantly help.


I think the dynamat and this stuff would help a lot. I'm thinking of getting some and putting it where ever I can. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/sho...source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla And it's flame retardant so it won't catch fire from the compressor heat :thumbup:


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

New setup for this year. Alot of work but its unique. 













































Spare fits over the compressors and will be carpeting the entire wheel well to match.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Punjabi_Dubber said:


> New setup for this year. Alot of work but its unique.
> 
> Spare fits over the compressors and will be carpeting the entire wheel well to match.


Whoa! That is nice! I wish I would of thought of this. :thumbup::thumbup:

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

jun_1.8T said:


> Hey Misha....looks really good!
> 
> Just wondering if that layer of dyanamat on the false floor really help with the noise? Thinking of doing it with mine just not sure if it will significantly help.


Dynamat ONLY helps with vibration (it's a mass-loader). It won't reduce the volume of sound waves generated from road noise or compressor noise ... for that you need to buy a composite of open cell foam and thick vinyl.

The acoustic foam another poster mentioned is made more for recording use, and will help tame high-frequency sound wave reflections in a "noisy" room (or in a speaker cabinet, which is what Parts Express is seemingly re-purposing it for).

It'll probably help reduce the output of compressor sound a little, but the vcomp I linked above will do a *much* better job.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Untitled by santorum, on Flickr

upload by santorum, on Flickr

I still need to polish the lines and paint the tank, but until then I am pretty happy with the results for my first time with this stuff.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

some nissan altima coupe action.
autopilot v1 and single viair 380 compressor that takes forever to fill up 5 gal tank
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3797/8754937934_dbe9c461bf_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6164 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7410/8754942710_510d9bb778_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6159 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3684/8753795021_3ba28f5cf2_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6216 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

as far as dynamat in my previous pictures, it helps to reduce nose from top cover not being in contact with wood frame , also az compressor is not very loud when comparing to viair so also helps to keep the noise level down.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Chris Weyer's Golf R by BobbySanders22, on Flickr


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

finally finished my trunk.....nothing fancy but i was able to organize everything for my daily driving. now i will be able to carry all sorts of tools and spare parts for emergency use


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Re-did the trunk for the 4th time, this time... Black Suede


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Blinddub said:


> Re-did the trunk for the 4th time, this time... Black Suede


:laugh: That plate is awesome. I wish I was clever enough to come up with something like that. :thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

nyboy07 said:


> :laugh: That plate is awesome. I wish I was clever enough to come up with something like that. :thumbup:


Haha, thanks! My regular license plate equates to "Death Star" bit of a geek lol


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

Small addition to my setup :laugh:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

Some pics of my hatch finally started showing up from Slammed Society just a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^You guys are punny!!

Loving that On Air sign :heart:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk4 gti with analog,gauge pod by the steering.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5464/8874971336_4058504db1_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3530 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7373/8874369103_f114dbda12_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3504 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3775/8874983070_6d3ca09004_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3513 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3670/8874961526_e8f8df216a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6227 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7436/8874981162_853c31dcb8_z.jpg[/img] IMG_3518 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mk4 R32 with e-level.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3825/8955332925_0cc597202a_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6263 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3832/8956506380_0a1d28a5c6_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6300 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Got some work done on my buddy's new V2 setup. Dont mind the saggy leader lines, the watertraps and fittings arent tight back there yet. Hardlines going in on Thursday!


----------



## mikkee (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

My Aluminum Trunk done by Euro Enginuity


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

Beauty 

:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Customers car. FUNCTION. MKVI GTI


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

fasttt600 said:


> Customers car. FUNCTION. MKVI GTI


 Very clean, what kind of tanks are those?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

SoSoA3 said:


> Very clean, what kind of tanks are those?


 2 gallon alluminum tanks. 4" in Diameter. Supplied by ORT:thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

fasttt600 said:


> 2 gallon alluminum tanks. 4" in Diameter. Supplied by ORT:thumbup:


 i've seen that on your instagram, do you know by any chance if he is going to make and sell them or it was one time deal?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> i've seen that on your instagram, do you know by any chance if he is going to make and sell them or it was one time deal?


 We are currently selling them but also working on a side project with these tanks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## King Luis (Oct 31, 2012)

any more pics of setups with spare tire still in place and maximum trunk space? 

i'm probably going to eventually do air but i want to keep my spare and be able to have as much trunk space as possible.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently selling them but also working on a side project with these tanks :thumbup::thumbup:


 don't see them on your site. How much are they?


----------



## kulka89 (Aug 1, 2011)

Floor is raised buy around 1.5-2 inches. 

 
Untitled by mk6kulka, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by mk6kulka, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently selling them but also working on a side project with these tanks :thumbup::thumbup:


 interested on these, sent you a pm , let me know please, thanks.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Heres mine! 
Everything tucked under false floor 
Quich connect wiring


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

BBSWagen said:


> Heres mine!
> Everything tucked under false floor
> Quich connect wiring


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Some amazing setups in here!


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## Daveyg (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

autopilot v2 with dual viair 400 under the spare,water trap mounted on the back wall between tank and valve block, tank has a drain.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5518/9088983439_d9ca421942_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6424 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2852/9091201624_242a2c6c44_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6426 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5468/9091201014_10377078b8_z.jpg[/img] IMG_6427 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7375/9088968125_c303cd5750_c.jpg[/img] IMG_6453 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I know you can't really share all your secrets Misha, but I have to ask you how you get your wood cutouts to be so darn perfect around the tank. How are you measuring/templating that? Also what kind of blade/saw combo are you using to get the edges so nice?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

2 more before i do the hardlines !! 


june 2013 (9 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr


june 2013 (12 of 12) by bbswagen, on Flickr


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bad pic of the wifes' setup


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

20rabbit08 said:


> Bad pic of the wifes' setup


:thumbup::thumbup: now show with the wheels!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

fasttt600 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: now show with the wheels!!!!!:laugh:


that's coming. Had a good photo shoot last weekend so they should pop up soon :laugh:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

22 May-6 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

Here is the frame that lays underneath my floor board...

sorry it looks dirty I was chopping some wood and test fitting so I got some debris up in there 










Instead of having random colored wires all spread out I decided to wrap it all in F4 tape. And you can kind of see how my air line gets routed underneath the little bridge that I made which also is the stand for the tank.










close up of the bridge...you can see the gorilla snot that came through however you can't see this in person unless you get your head all the way in there..










Underneath the spare tire..I borrowed this idea for the tire spacer from someone on here...It's not attractive but it works so thanks whoever you are 










And finally w/ the floor board that I built last night...That I'm immediately wanting to change out haha...I'm not really feeling this vinyl material it's got a bunch of creases I can't get out and the contrast of grey to shiny black is just odd to me...Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Ya the vinyl floor is not working for me either. I would wrap in trunk liner to match and if you really wanna make it stand out a bit maybe cut some type of design out of either dynamat or 1/8 inch wood and lay it down before you wrap it in carpet to give you some 3d contrast.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Vinyl worked out fine for me. Looks like the floor material you used is kinda flimsy, or maybe cheap vinyl? I used upholstery grade vinyl and put 2 layers of 1/4" cotton batting underneath it. Make sure to glue each layer too. I used 3/4" particle board. MDF is great as well


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

FlybyGLI said:


> Vinyl worked out fine for me. Looks like the floor material you used is kinda flimsy, or maybe cheap vinyl? I used upholstery grade vinyl and put 2 layers of 1/4" cotton batting underneath it. Make sure to glue each layer too. I used 3/4" particle board. MDF is great as well


Yeah the floor material is particle board...unfortunately in Germany I was having a hard time finding a good fabric shop so I ended up buying some really cheap vinyl which I think is the main problem. I just need to find a good sheet of quality material and re-wrap it I think....


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[QUOTE










[/QUOTE]

Did you relocate your battery? I ask because the Accuair Fuse that's in your trunk, should be less than 18" from the battery. It looks like the power cord is backwards.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Residentevol said:


> Yeah the floor material is particle board...unfortunately in Germany I was having a hard time finding a good fabric shop so I ended up buying some really cheap vinyl which I think is the main problem. I just need to find a good sheet of quality material and re-wrap it I think....


I also rounded all the edges so when I folded the vinyl over, it wouldn't crease. And use some heavy duty staples on the underside. Good luck with it! Post up pictures when its all done again.


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

hidden


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Function over fashion. Needed use of my trunk space...


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

fasttt600 said:


> [QUOTE


Did you relocate your battery? I ask because the Accuair Fuse that's in your trunk, should be less than 18" from the battery. It looks like the power cord is backwards.[/QUOTE]

No I sure didn't and that is good info to know....I will have to relocate that asap..It has been running this for a couple months now!

I'm fairly positive I know the answer to this but what is the reasoning behind that? (You are talking about the large red battery cable correct?


----------



## ravendarat (May 24, 2013)

Residentevol said:


> Did you relocate your battery? I ask because the Accuair Fuse that's in your trunk, should be less than 18" from the battery. It looks like the power cord is backwards.


No I sure didn't and that is good info to know....I will have to relocate that asap..It has been running this for a couple months now!

I'm fairly positive I know the answer to this but what is the reasoning behind that? (You are talking about the large red battery cable correct?[/QUOTE]

The fuse is to protect the car from a short. If the fuse is very close to the battery than the entire run of wire is protected against being pinched or cut etc and shorting the cars electrical, it will just blow the fuse. By putting it within 18 inches of the battery the only section of wire thats not protected is that 18 inches and as long as thats secured properly than there is no chance of that being an issue.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

tweaked the setup a little, basically just wanted to get all my emergency items (air lines, fuses, wire, sealant, jack , tow hook, emergency compressor and a few tools)under the floor as well








ob2 comp, and V2 with lines going through bulkheads








main false floor covering Accuair tank
























after all coverings and sub and shelf

;-/


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

My girl's friend is bagging her MKVI GLI. She wants a hidden trunk setup but after looking under the false floor, their is no space under there! Spare/tool kit must remain. Anyone have a MKVI Jetta/GLI setup that keeps maximum trunk space?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

Just finished installing my management setup. Making Autopilot v1 look clean is a bit of a challenge as there are more parts and wires involved, but I tried tucking every wire possible. I also originally did not intend on raising the floor but after realizing how big the OB2 was, I had to raise the floor by two inches. I also have a kill switch for the compressor, but forgot to take pictures of it. Here is the setup:


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyone know of/have any e36 setups? I am considering snatching up an e36 M3 and would love to see some air ride setups so I can come up with something


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

my latest boot build


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

anyone in nj wanna help me with a trunk build lol :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

The tank setup in my wifes 2012 Beetle. paint work don't by the guys over at standard fabrications.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

a night pic..


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> The tank setup in my wifes 2012 Beetle. paint work don't by the guys over at standard fabrications.


Beautiful shot! :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

*RE*



sunilbass said:


> a night pic..


Can't wait to get rip of my sub and amp and go back to RE Audio. Such SQ and SPL all in one


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

Trunk setup by Logany13, on Flickr


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> The tank setup in my wifes 2012 Beetle. paint work don't by the guys over at standard fabrications.


This is gorgeous.


----------



## Coty52 (Nov 5, 2010)

My CC's simple and played setup.


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Began some hardline! 

Exhaust and feed lines! 
Compressor line 
Tank gauge support, from an AUC manifold 

 
trunk (1 of 4) by bbswagen, on Flickr 

 
trunk (2 of 4) by bbswagen, on Flickr 


Installed the new bulkhead support plate for the 4 bag lines! 

 
trunk (1 of 1) by bbswagen, on Flickr 


I bended one hardline to get the angles right, just need the 3 others and final fitment! 
The end of the trunk is near!


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

just happen to come accross some scrap hardwood floors inside my garage from the previous owner and tried my luck on it. came up with this.....











Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Can't wait to get rip of my sub and amp and go back to RE Audio. Such SQ and SPL all in one


 that they are! plus i have some morel elantes up front too...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

couple more: 
mk6 gli with autopilot v2 
if you need to put a ski or snowboard, just lower the false wall. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3832/9470719660_d6cd37d1ec_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7036 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3696/9470720136_6e896ae286_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7035 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3707/9467934783_69f39721fa_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7042 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 

another mk6gli with autopilot v2 
dual compressors and fat aluminum tank. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2807/9470755280_8981a7c273_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7145 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3804/9470754626_7395d96da7_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7146 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2835/9470755946_ebea60cb34_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7144 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 

mk4 jetta switchspeed with big 7 gal aluminum tank and dual viair 444 compressors inside 15"spare tire, gauges above steering wheel 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5501/9468049667_4e309577f7_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7222 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5528/9468048543_1dac9b0806_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7224 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5341/9470832854_048cb36925_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7220 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7440/9468051875_cc0a304693_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7218 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 

mk6gti with switchspeed and dual compressors, gauges in the euro cubby, touchpad in the door pocket. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3735/9491645306_354b841130_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7255 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/2877/9488838789_0e5427bc0d_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7273 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL] 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7331/9488840939_322f26e66a_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7272 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thats my Mk6 gti ^^^ thanks Misha :thumbup: i added some stickers to my tank.


----------



## zeeshanaayan07 (Aug 11, 2013)

i have no trunk


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

One of the better threads on Vortex fo sho :beer:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

im_lower said:


> One of the better threads on Vortex fo sho :beer:


x2 :heart: this thread.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> x2 :heart: this thread.


agreed!


----------



## miltonbug (Feb 28, 2009)

Subscribed!!


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)




----------



## GLI*TNB (May 24, 2012)

Nearly finished !


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mista808 said:


>


Nicely done on the false floor.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

almost done with my new setup, thanks to kevin at acc for having the tank i wanted/needed


----------



## Volky Auto Dismantlers (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

In my mk1 TT


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

IMG_7276 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/

IMG_7277 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/

IMG_7278 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

IMG_7291 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/

IMG_7290 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/5340/9658096347_7fa9462cf4_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7289 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

IMG_7635 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/

IMG_7636 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/

IMG_7643 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/

IMG_7637 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/3690/9658073167_bea6b44c02_c.jpg[/img] IMG_7644 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]/

IMG_7631 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr/

IMG_7665 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

^Looking good! What type of bracket(s) are you using to mount the tanks?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

misha=legit


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bailey12856 (Sep 11, 2013)

thought I would get involved...from the UK


Untitled by p.bailey12, on Flickr


Untitled by p.bailey12, on Flickr


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

New pic of my setup. My household goods are finally here from Hawaii, so I can start finishing up the hardlines here soon


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm curious...why do I see so many ppl with V2 manifolds that don't have a dump line running out of the trunk? I would much rather have my bags blow all that noise outside instead of inside.


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

flamtastix said:


> I'm curious...why do I see so many ppl with V2 manifolds that don't have a dump line running out of the trunk? I would much rather have my bags blow all that noise outside instead of inside.


I like the noise when I air out, personally.

sent from my big phone


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong, I LOVE the "pssssh" when I air out...but I love hearing it outside, and getting weird looks from ppl walking past lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

flamtastix said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, I LOVE the "pssssh" when I air out...but I love hearing it outside, and getting weird looks from ppl walking past lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


I see lol. People always grin, point, double take, etc when I air out. One guy asked me to air the car up to ride height with his whole family there (wife and 2 kids). They really enjoyed that lol.

sent from my big phone


----------



## vwojtek (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

bailey12856 said:


> thought I would get involved...from the UK
> 
> 
> Untitled by p.bailey12, on Flickr
> ...


Plush's work is amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## bailey12856 (Sep 11, 2013)

fasttt600 said:


> Plush's work is amazing!:thumbup:


cant fault them, Luke & Phil have looked after me for a long time


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

flamtastix said:


> I'm curious...why do I see so many ppl with V2 manifolds that don't have a dump line running out of the trunk? I would much rather have my bags blow all that noise outside instead of inside.


 i think not everyone likes to get attention when they airout,
i also leave a lot of them not ran outside to cool off compressor/s if its mounted in the tight spot.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

qcbtbx said:


> ^Looking good! What type of bracket(s) are you using to mount the tanks?


 just use steel or aluminum 1" wide strips from lowes/home depot


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

couple of late installs.
all powered by autopilot v2 1/4" 
all with spare tire

IMG_7672 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7671 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7694 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7710 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7720 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7718 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7741 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7743 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7744 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7751 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7757 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7769 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr

IMG_7760 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

^^^ Those are all awesome setups. You do some seriously great work. :thumbup:


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

Setup done by myself! First one I have ever done.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

20thAEGti1009 said:


> Setup done by myself! First one I have ever done.


....so clean!

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## musclefreak_7 (Sep 26, 2007)

Socal Euro 2013 pictures taken by Jason Gelinas from EuroCarNews:thumbup:
http://www.eurocarnews.com/


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

jun_1.8T said:


> ....so clean!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 4


Thanks. It's nice to retain the spare tire in a daily driver


----------



## Ceisari (Aug 9, 2012)

Golf IV Wagon


----------



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> couple more:
> mk6 gli with autopilot v2
> if you need to put a ski or snowboard, just lower the false wall.
> [URL=" IMG_7036 by misha/rat4life


What size tank is this?


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks to be a 3 gallon tank...I have a black one just like it.



















sent from my big phone


----------



## Pworld (Sep 13, 2005)

Rat4Life

Thank u for showing your amazingly clean work. I was debating with my tech at work about wanting to keep my spare since my Mk4 is my daily beater. He was looking at me like i was asking for too much. Now i have so many pics to show him im not crazy. This is my first air set up. 

Love the tank hanging from the rear deck. thats exactly what i wanted to do. and the straps idea helped me. Now i have to figure out where to safely mount the tank on my jetta rear deck. I assume any of that sheet metal is strong enough? How about mounting the compressor up there unside down? frowned upon?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Dub'dRite said:


> What size tank is this?


5gal accuair aluminum
could be found here: http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ACCUAIR-ALUMINUM-5-GALLON-TANK.html


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Pworld said:


> Rat4Life
> 
> Thank u for showing your amazingly clean work. I was debating with my tech at work about wanting to keep my spare since my Mk4 is my daily beater. He was looking at me like i was asking for too much. Now i have so many pics to show him im not crazy. This is my first air set up.
> 
> Love the tank hanging from the rear deck. thats exactly what i wanted to do. and the straps idea helped me. Now i have to figure out where to safely mount the tank on my jetta rear deck. I assume any of that sheet metal is strong enough? How about mounting the compressor up there unside down? frowned upon?


 i do not recommend mounting compressor on the top deck, it will be very noisy.
depending on your car you could try mounting it inside the spare tire, if there is enough room. i use metal brackets to attach tank to the top.


----------



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> 5gal accuair aluminum
> could be found here: http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/ACCUAIR-ALUMINUM-5-GALLON-TANK.html


Ok thanks. I like your hanging tank idea...probably going to do a similar setup :thumbup:


----------



## qcbtbx (Apr 6, 2012)

Mounted my compressor on top deck and put some sound deadener up there to reduce vibration. Really helps! Metal does not rattle much at all now. It Is a bit loud but I don't mind it.

sent from my big phone


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

Work in progress:




























(with a subwoofer box hiding the tank)










Work is being done by a friend of mine, Arved... :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Ben's Golf R trunk setup (and sub enclosure) done by GintyFab


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

Untitled by AG-Studios, on Flickr

my subaru


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW ^^^ Subi Love :wave:


----------



## Jacobtdi (Aug 30, 2012)

Finished my trunk layout!!









Made the top (COMPLETE!)


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Before on TOP and After on Bottom:


----------



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

Finally got around to getting some pics of the new setup for my train horns.
Rat4Life's original idea but I couldn't help but use a few of his ideas. very clean and simple.


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Sick. I've always wanted train horns but no space for em


----------



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

Earlskey said:


> Sick. I've always wanted train horns but no space for em


I've always wanted bags but no money for em :laugh:. You always have room for train horns lol. Bags next year since the setup is already there now I just need the actual bags and management


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Coty52 said:


> My CC's simple and played setup.


It's not played, it's popular and it's popular because it looks good.


----------



## Dub'dRite (Jul 16, 2007)

1490R32 said:


> <a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/1490r32/media/20131110_082156_zps333c8ce8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n625/1490r32/20131110_082156_zps333c8ce8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20131110_082156_zps333c8ce8.jpg"/></a>


Where'd you pickup those polished water traps? very clean


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dub'dRite said:


> Where'd you pickup those polished water traps? very clean


Thanks man! They are chrome like the tanks and AVS make's them.


----------



## rollback50k (Oct 25, 2009)

Dub'dRite said:


> Where'd you pickup those polished water traps? very clean


They look like AVS water traps which Bagriders has on their site. 

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AVS-WATER-TRAP.html


----------



## AndrewCjDuong (Nov 30, 2013)

Can't wait to finish my trunk setup. Going through every single page and I've been inspired!


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/evans89411/11195072644" title="Trunk Setup v2 by Evans89411, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3708/11195072644_e6e373883f_b.jpg" width="1024" height="542" alt="Trunk Setup v2"></a>


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

think I'm going to be re-doing my trunk after browsing this thread. already re-done it 2-3 times. but going to go for including my spare. interested in seeing more mk4 golf setups


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)




----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

What do u mk4 guys do for spare tires?


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

yeabmx said:


> What do u mk4 guys do for spare tires?


No spare.


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

yeabmx said:


> What do u mk4 guys do for spare tires?


get triple a. lol


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

yeabmx said:


> What do u mk4 guys do for spare tires?


I still run my full size spare, takes maybe 30 seconds to get it out. My setup is two pictures up. Ill grab another picture tomorrow once it stops snowing. :beer:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha yea triple a is my plan now. But I'd like to be able to change it myself, less time and hassle.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Definitely interested to see more 👍


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

yuripolak, whys it look like your mk4 gti's hatch is huge? haha even after the sub box, it looks like my oem space, confused. :screwy:


----------



## xxkoadyxx (Mar 18, 2010)

my tank set up/ set upsa..





[/URL[URL=http://s669.photobucket.com/user/xxkoadyxx/media/20130928_153552_zps6a1009b0.jpg.html]






then i changed it a little


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/1490r32/media/11194948344_16c78036f7_c_zpsfb19ec78.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n625/1490r32/11194948344_16c78036f7_c_zpsfb19ec78.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 11194948344_16c78036f7_c_zpsfb19ec78.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/user/1490r32/media/fixx%20fest%2010/fixx%20fest/FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-90-1110x729_zpsf2af6af7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n625/1490r32/fixx%20fest%2010/fixx%20fest/FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-90-1110x729_zpsf2af6af7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo FixxFest10_WILLIAMS-90-1110x729_zpsf2af6af7.jpg"/></a>


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

My 2012 Beetle Turbo:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

This thread is great - I am getting lots of ideas. I am about to start an install using Accuair management e-Level, i-Level, etc for my 2004 BMW touring (I am replacing Bilstein PSS10 coil-overs for now) and for the short-term (until Accuair can come up with a bag solution to work with the Bilstein dampers) I am going to use the Air Lift Performance/BC bags/coils.

I have heard lots of back and forth on the BC coils - any thoughts would be great.

I have VERY limited space in the back of the touring because I do not have a spare tire well - as I had previously removed it to install the M3 floor pan so I could run the true M3 exhaust, subframe, diff, etc

Can the compressors be mounted upside down? With the idea of mounting the two compressors in kind of a "69" position over under a side panel?

Thank you for any advice and recommendations.


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

330iZHP said:


> This thread is great - I am getting lots of ideas. I am about to start an install using Accuair management e-Level, i-Level, etc for my 2004 BMW touring (I am replacing Bilstein PSS10 coil-overs for now) and for the short-term (until Accuair can come up with a bag solution to work with the Bilstein dampers) I am going to use the Air Lift Performance/BC bags/coils.
> 
> I have heard lots of back and forth on the BC coils - any thoughts would be great.
> 
> ...


My compressors are both mounted upside down and in my crash bar for my bumper. I did some homework prior to doing this and the only negative thing I could find is that the heatsink on the heads will absorb the heat since it's flowing back up into the compressor. That doesn't really bother me because I don't use my air a lot meaning my compressors don't run enough that I'm worried about burning them out prematurely. Also, mine are outside so they get better airflow than they would inside the car; if I'm driving, air is circulating through the bumper area and helping cool them down. 

So long as you don't run them all the time, I don't see any issues with running one or two upside down if space is tight.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Greedo said:


> My compressors are both mounted upside down and in my crash bar for my bumper. I did some homework prior to doing this and the only negative thing I could find is that the heatsink on the heads will absorb the heat since it's flowing back up into the compressor. That doesn't really bother me because I don't use my air a lot meaning my compressors don't run enough that I'm worried about burning them out prematurely. Also, mine are outside so they get better airflow than they would inside the car; if I'm driving, air is circulating through the bumper area and helping cool them down.
> 
> So long as you don't run them all the time, I don't see any issues with running one or two upside down if space is tight.


I m planning to only use the air to lift the car when I need to get in and out of driveways or carrying a heavier load. I felt so bad last summer when I had to ask a young guy I couldn't take him (after driving only a block) because he weighed too much. I have the suspension set for me and about 250 lbs of either passenger or stuff from the lumber store, etc

I recently installed a freshly painted front bumper and a handmade spoiler and I do not want to destroy either like I did with the previous setup


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

This is my "spare tire well" (don't mind the mess - also in the middle of doing a stereo install). I want as little as possible showing when everything is done










The area on the left side between the hatch and that speaker/inner fender used to house the NAV unit, FM tuner, amp, etc...I am hoping the compressors could fit there










I do not have room behind the rear bumper because the BMW bumper sits damn close to the rear body panel and I have the Westfalia/BMW oem hitch system hidden in there (allows for completely hidden hitch except when I want to use it)

The bumper support is replaced by the actual hitch system and I wouldn't want to cut into it and weaken the hitch. I could try and see if the compressors would fit behind the bumper on the sides but I think the bumper cover curves down too quickly


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

These are the oem nav/amp units I removed


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

little update with few more pics from different instals.
wrx/sti with autopilot v2 , single viair 400 compressor and new airlift 4 gal aluminum tank
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SUBARU-08%252b-STI-AIR-RIDE-KIT-WITH-AUTOPILOT-V2-MANAGEMENT.html
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/11849291056/] IMG_8645 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/11848916714/] IMG_8644 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/11848502895/] IMG_8641 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/11848922844/] IMG_8640 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

ford focus st
switchspeed by accuair 
accuair 5 gal tank and single viair 400 compressor.
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/MAZDA-3-GEN-1-AIR-RIDE-KIT-WITH-SWITCHSPEED-ANALOG-MANAGEMENT.html
tank held in place with belts and could be dropped down with the seat or separately if you need to carry something large with seats folded down.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/11809259775/] IMG_8632 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/11809510603/] IMG_8631 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/11809537523/] IMG_8610 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


honda accord coupe with accuair e-level and two viair 400 compressors.
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/HONDA-8TH-GEN-ACCORD-AIR-RIDE-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10954914764/] IMG_6409 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10954835386/] IMG_6402 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


lexus sc300 1jz swapped.
airforce suspension with e-level by accuair management
http://bagriders.com/modlab/pages/Contact.html
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10913845224/] IMG_8100 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10913850254/] IMG_8098 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


mk6gti with e-level by accuair, 3 gal accuair tank and dual viair 444 compressors.
on sale now, thats a deal , wow.
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/VW-MK6-GOLF-AND-GTI-AIR-RIDE-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10718202644/] Accuair e level with dual 444 compressors and 4 gal accuair tank, 19" vossen wheels, airlift xl fronts and airlift double bellow rear with koni shocks by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10718125405/] Accuair e level with dual 444 compressors and 4 gal accuair tank, 19" vossen wheels, airlift xl fronts and airlift double bellow rear with koni shocks by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/10718225576/] Accuair e level with dual 444 compressors and 4 gal accuair tank, 19" vossen wheels, airlift xl fronts and airlift double bellow rear with koni shocks by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

misha :heart:


----------



## Vinny_TS (Apr 11, 2013)

Still gotta build the floor but here's the guts!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Rat4Life said:


> mk6gti with e-level by accuair, 3 gal accuair tank and dual viair 444 compressors.
> on sale now, thats a deal , wow.


 I'll be ordering that next week. Bagriders said the sale is going until the end of January. :thumbup:


----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm going to have to take the plunge and make an order while Bagriders is having their sale. I really want to keep as much cargo room as possible and keeping the spare tire is a necessity. This thread is really helping me out!

I take it a single 400 compressor isn't worth it's weight since everyone has multiple compressors or 1 big one...


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

before, when I had softlines and Meister S1 2pc:




















eventually changed up to Work Meister S1R and hardlines at Janky Garage in El Cajon once I moved out to SD


























































threw on some Airth Defined valve covers:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

G60toR32 said:


>


What are the smaller lines going into the VU4


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

330iZHP said:


> What are the smaller lines going into the VU4


1/8in gauge lines since I'm running Switchspeed...something like a V2 system has a digital readout so it wouldn't need them.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

G60toR32 said:


> 1/8in gauge lines since I'm running Switchspeed...something like a V2 system has a digital readout so it wouldn't need them.


gotcha - I am going to be running e-Level and it doesn't look that setup uses those lines

thank you


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

does this 'T' fitting of the feeder airlines (two compressors T'd into one line into the tank) work? Does it lose effectiveness and the reason for having two compressors?

If I do not plan to be going up and down a bunch is there a good reason to have two compressors? I understand having two decreases the fill time


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

330iZHP said:


> does this 'T' fitting of the feeder airlines (two compressors T'd into one line into the tank) work? Does it lose effectiveness and the reason for having two compressors?
> 
> If I do not plan to be going up and down a bunch is there a good reason to have two compressors? I understand having two decreases the fill time


no, it works just as good as if you run each into separate port on the tank.
two compressors help to fill the tank quicker, so less noise, also they dont get as hot because they dont stay on for too long, so air going into the tank also not as hot, so less moisture being build up in the system.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

aeffertz said:


> I'm going to have to take the plunge and make an order while Bagriders is having their sale. I really want to keep as much cargo room as possible and keeping the spare tire is a necessity. This thread is really helping me out!
> 
> I take it a single 400 compressor isn't worth it's weight since everyone has multiple compressors or 1 big one...


 on my personal cars i never had 2 compressors, always one.
on my m5 i have single firestone compressor with a pressure switch that is rated 90/120psi and a 2 gallon tank and for my needs its enough. with (90psi on/ 120 psi off) pressure switch i build enough pressure to raise the car and cut compressor running time in half.
http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=9665&currency=USD&gclid=COiJuZmAiLwCFVQV7AodDx0A9g
http://autoplicity.com/products/2092564-viair_90100_pressure_switch_1_8in_m_1_8in_m_npt_port_1_4in_spa.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=2092564NOFITMENT&utm_campaign=GSNOFITMENT&adtype=pla&kw=&utm_term=&adpos=1o4&network=g&gclid=CKTDz6qAiLwCFdHm7AodlCEAgg


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

in progress, sub in the middle


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/troyfoto/9701765747/" title="Morning Wood by TROY Fotografie, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7315/9701765747_ee200bb80b.jpg" width="500" height="358" alt="Morning Wood"></a>


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

BIG_ANT said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/troyfoto/9701765747/" title="Morning Wood by TROY Fotografie, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7315/9701765747_ee200bb80b.jpg" width="500" height="358" alt="Morning Wood"></a>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

couple more:
honda accord coupe with complete airforce "luxury kit" (basic front back setup)
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12128492316/] IMG_8702 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12128322034/] IMG_8675 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12127939795/] IMG_8658 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12127936945/] IMG_8664 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12127927015/] IMG_8673 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

vw jetta gli
autopilot v2 with 4 gal airlift aluminum tank.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12128054675/] IMG_8710 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12128053745/] IMG_8712 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12128711016/] IMG_8717 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12128449364/] IMG_8715 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12128715706/] IMG_8713 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Dwon said:


> in progress, sub in the middle


HOLYCRAP!!


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Some of these setup looks great.

I've been dealing with a small issue with trying to bag my 3.2L 2006 A3. Seeing as all the battery and wiring go through the back of the car, what do you guys do to work around that?
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12228093224/" title="IMG_1943 by miotke, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7407/12228093224_b429fba71e_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="IMG_1943"></a>


----------



## Mici (Aug 22, 2012)

Miotke said:


> Some of these setup looks great.
> 
> I've been dealing with a small issue with trying to bag my 3.2L 2006 A3. Seeing as all the battery and wiring go through the back of the car, what do you guys do to work around that?
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12228093224/" title="IMG_1943 by miotke, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7407/12228093224_b429fba71e_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="IMG_1943"></a>


Still not done and yes, it is a mess and the pic is poor attempt on it... But they are all there. To get to the battery, it is not very easy, so I went ahead and got myself a new battery. Kind of makes things easier while powering your amps and compressors etc, but really does get complicated if you need to access the battery. :/ I've been busting my head thinking about the "right" way to do it but so far this low practicality setup is the only one I've come up with yet.










Mici


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Miotke said:


> Some of these setup looks great.
> 
> I've been dealing with a small issue with trying to bag my 3.2L 2006 A3. Seeing as all the battery and wiring go through the back of the car, what do you guys do to work around that?
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12228093224/" title="IMG_1943 by miotke, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7407/12228093224_b429fba71e_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="IMG_1943"></a>


here you go. and it includes the spare! :thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

My install is coming along - thanks to Rat4life and his guidance to date. This is the final mockup before installing the lines and Accuair harnesses. Power and ground run and all the stereo stuff is rerouted to allow the amp to move to the new position and allow the deep portion of the well to have the air components.


----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

just finish :wave::wave:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

G60toR32 said:


>


Looking awesome, Grant!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

330iZHP said:


>


Is that the 3 gallon seamless?


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Looking awesome, Grant!


:beer: Thanks man, much appreciated. Hopefully I catch up with you soon.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Is that the 3 gallon seamless?


yes


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

fasttt600 said:


> here you go. and it includes the spare! :thumbup:


That's a great looking setup!! 



330iZHP said:


> My install is coming along - thanks to Rat4life and his guidance to date. This is the final mockup before installing the lines and Accuair harnesses. Power and ground run and all the stereo stuff is rerouted to allow the amp to move to the new position and allow the deep portion of the well to have the air components.


Lookin' good Stu!


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

krazyboi said:


> That's a great looking setup!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good Stu!


edit - nevermind


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Read just about every page to get ideas for my upcoming build. I just order Airlift Performance with V2 and dual 444s. Gonna try to build a clean set-up that lalows me to keep the spare/jack/tools and keep most of the hatch space


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Some progress - everything in car is wired - about to start installing the air lines (inside the car)

So much work to go...


A little more work done while the wife and baby are sleeping...

i-Level module mounted outside and under the car - mounted to the charcoal canister shroud











A little further along - possibly the final placement


----------



## OmgVdub (Jan 28, 2014)

This is my first time posting so forgive me for being a n00b, but does anyone have a pneumatic impact gun they could hook up to their setup for quick tire changing? Is that even possible? Is that a stupid question?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

The tank in my old ladys MK4 has a quick release port on it that you can hoop an air hose up to. Ive run an impact off of it. Its not the most practical thing due to the tank size and air pressure, but it can be done.


----------



## OmgVdub (Jan 28, 2014)

steveo27 said:


> The tank in my old ladys MK4 has a quick release port on it that you can hoop an air hose up to. Ive run an impact off of it. Its not the most practical thing due to the tank size and air pressure, but it can be done.


Very cool, I'm trying to get an idea for my future setup and I personally like to be as practical as possible, this awesome thread has given me a crazy amount of ideas. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

330iZHP said:


> Some progress - everything in car is wired - about to start installing the air lines (inside the car)
> 
> So much work to go...
> 
> ...


this is gunna be very clean


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

few more.

my first try at hardline.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12251491834/] IMG_8741 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12251484434/] IMG_8744 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12251613716/] IMG_8743 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

couple of audi, v2 on a b7 and e-level on b8
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12275826434/] IMG_8754 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12275829214/] IMG_8753 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12275960486/] IMG_8752 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12604173304/] IMG_8789 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12603843843/] IMG_8790 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/12603847573/] IMG_8788 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Where I'm at with my MK6 GTI so far:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Started my build last weekend, this is my first try at building a hatch set up. My goal was to keep the spare/jack/tools and maintain a clean set-up overall. Dropping off everything today to my upholstery guy. Polished the tank last night. Once I get everything back I am going to run the hard lines to the bulkheads (not pictured) and install the bags :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Turbo_Joe said:


>


looks awesome man, one question where are you running hardlines to? i see by design you have to fold the rear seat to open the false floor, imo hardlines would prevent you from folding the seat back.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> looks awesome man, one question where are you running hardlines to? i see by design you have to fold the rear seat to open the false floor, imo hardlines would prevent you from folding the seat back.


The 5" wide section under the tank stays in place with hidden hardware underneath. I have four bulkheads mounted in that piece, two on each side next to the uprights holding the tank in place. So the lines run from the tank into that 5" strip that stays. The rest of the floor folds at the hinges and comes right out. Seats don't have to move at all. Now to remove the entire set-up I have to put the seat down but I can disconnect the soft lines from the bulk heads and remove the tank/hardlines together then remove everything else. But I would only need to do that if I have to replace a compressor or something else major.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Got my trunk set up back from the upholstery guy, came out pretty damn close to oem. Gonna mount the tank and start on the hardlines tonight


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Finished up. Carpeting done.


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Finished up. Carpeting done.


I like this, really clean hidden set up.:thumbup:


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

This is it for now, the wood color is darker in person and a few more things are in the works. Planning to have a pressure gauge above the tank off of hardlines from the two plugged ports on the ends of the tank, and the cuts around the tank ends will be redone and the left strap will be adjusted a bit. Polished 5 gallon seamless with a singlenAZ OB2 and V2. Don't really have any pictures of underneath at the moment.


DSC01618 by ehurlburt, on Flickr


----------



## smithg432 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking through this makes me excited to get my air installed. Just waiting to set a date for install. :thumbup:


----------



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

So many MK6's in here lol I'm next!! Just waiting on my e-Level, fittings, and water trap to arrive then I can do my trunk setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't think I posted pics of the finished trunk set up that I built





With the floor removed


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

joe your trunk set up came out awesome.. love the spare coil packs lol.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> joe your trunk set up came out awesome.. love the spare coil packs lol.


Haha you never know when you or a buddy might need one


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Finished up. Carpeting done.


Whats it look like underneath?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Jake2k said:


> Whats it look like underneath?


It's quite a mess now. Let me find a photo :laugh:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

I am done with all the inside the car work (management and lines) but I am about to move on to the air lines and the lines for the e-Level sensors. How do I straighten the plastic lines that came all coiled in a bundle?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Haha you never know when you or a buddy might need one


this is a good point haha.. but seriously came out great :thumbup:


----------



## denzo337 (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

chrisgti03 said:


>


does anyone know how these tanks are held together? doesnt look like he used exo mounts, or any mounts for that matter


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

just4play said:


> does anyone know how these tanks are held together? doesnt look like he used exo mounts, or any mounts for that matter


The bottom has feet welded to it, it looks like. I imagine the top tank has the same thing and has something behind the tank with the feet bolted to it.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree. I considered doing the same thing (welding feet), but instead I'm making a fiberglass mount that will grip the tank from the back to give it the appearance that it is"floating". I'll take some pics 

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Some good progress made this week


Built the frame in two pieces so you can easily remove it. First Piece









Second piece:









Mocking up the positions for the tank, compressors, and management (mounted underneath the tank)









Spot for a little cubby. Plan to coil the air tool/drain hose here. Plus works well as a spot for my fire extinguisher









more progress! Upholstered false floor will cover this.





















So i have the V2 management currently at 90 degrees with the ports facing up. Does anyone know if this will be a problem.... strangely, the manual doesn't comment on this position...

Do I need to install it as shown in fig 1a or 1b.. or is it okay as is.. i have different people telling me different things.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

^good progress bud - our hatch can be a pain to work with.. I'm still tossing around ideas to keep it as clean and open as possible - but won't be able to make my decision 100% until my new tanks show up. (ordered them from BR a week and a half ago and they still haven't shipped from the manufacturer, when it initially said within 48 hours. :banghead::banghead


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> ^good progress bud - our hatch can be a pain to work with.. I'm still tossing around ideas to keep it as clean and open as possible - but won't be able to make my decision 100% until my new tanks show up. (ordered them from BR a week and a half ago and they still haven't shipped from the manufacturer, when it initially said within 48 hours. :banghead::banghead


I was on the fence with this tank as I'm not 100% happy with the lines showing from the sides. What tanks did you go with? the new 2 gal skinnys?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> So i have the V2 management currently at 90 degrees with the ports facing up. Does anyone know if this will be a problem.... strangely, the manual doesn't comment on this position...
> 
> Do I need to install it as shown in fig 1a or 1b.. or is it okay as is.. i have different people telling me different things.


I think the issue is that Airlift doesn't want the valves upside down on the inside of the system or the ports facing up. This will cause water to settle inside the valves. You may run into issues the way you have it sitting right now. If you want to keep it like that I would run an inline filter dryer(water trap) on each compressor to help keep moisture out of the system, and drain the system frequently. :thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> I was on the fence with this tank as I'm not 100% happy with the lines showing from the sides. What tanks did you go with? the new 2 gal skinnys?


I'm going to try (2) of the 3 gal seamless - they should hopefully fit on each side of the "spare tire" well. 

-Jon


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> I'm going to try (2) of the 3 gal seamless - they should hopefully fit on each side of the "spare tire" well.
> 
> -Jon


Same here , im looking to grab two of the 3 gals and have them on opposing sides of the trunk. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

just4play said:


> Same here , im looking to grab two of the 3 gals and have them on opposing sides of the trunk. :thumbup::thumbup:


Nice! :thumbup: I'm hoping they'll fit the way I want/need - things get tight really fast with the lack of space in the back of an R.


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> Nice! :thumbup: I'm hoping they'll fit the way I want/need - things get tight really fast with the lack of space in the back of an R.


hahaha i bet man, are you doing any hardlines? or just hiding everything except tank?


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

just4play said:


> hahaha i bet man, are you doing any hardlines? or just hiding everything except tank?


no hardlines - keeping it simple and clean - trying to hide as much as possible, while also keeping my false floor as low as possible. If all goes well, the only thing being seen will be the top half of the tanks.

Since they almost line up with the tips out of the bumper, I'm just going to tell people they're my mufflers - if they ask.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Are you guys fastening down your frame? If so, how? I took mine out while i'm waiting for the install because it would jump when I went over frostheaves or big bumps. This is with both the tank and compressors on the frame.


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> no hardlines - keeping it simple and clean - trying to hide as much as possible, while also keeping my false floor as low as possible. If all goes well, the only thing being seen will be the top half of the tanks.
> 
> Since they almost line up with the tips out of the bumper, I'm just going to tell people they're my mufflers - if they ask.


hahahahah, i hope for the sake of mankind no one believes that. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

just4play said:


> hahahahah, i hope for the sake of mankind no one believes that. :thumbup::thumbup:


Haha - me and a buddy had a good little laugh about it, thinking how crazy it'd be if someone actually believed it. :laugh:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Pulling the tank back out to repaint the brackets, not feeling the bright red now that I have it in the car and I need to repolish the tank. Might try to clean up the hardlines some as well. This was my first attempt at any of this (first air install)


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Pulling the tank back out to repaint the brackets, not feeling the bright red now that I have it in the car and I need to repolish the tank. Might try to clean up the hardlines some as well. This was my first attempt at any of this (first air install)


i deff like the hardlines, when i do mine im gunna go pretty crazy with them , and yea IMO im not feeling the red mounts.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

My friend and I have very similar frames, they are cut lengthwise to that it is held securely in place between metal brackets behind the seat and the edge of the trunk. When I drove around with just the frame and I tank I had no issues, and now with all the management in it is still fine.

This is what mine looks like for now. The other thing is when I put the floor over the top clicking the seats in tightens up the fit of the two floor pieces and secures it more. 

Untitled by ehurlburt, on Flickr



DUTCHswift said:


> Are you guys fastening down your frame? If so, how? I took mine out while i'm waiting for the install because it would jump when I went over frostheaves or big bumps. This is with both the tank and compressors on the frame.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

DUTCHswift said:


> Are you guys fastening down your frame? If so, how? I took mine out while i'm waiting for the install because it would jump when I went over frostheaves or big bumps. This is with both the tank and compressors on the frame.


Go to McMaster Carr and search sandwhich vibration mounts. Use these to prevent unwanted noise, vibration or movement of the frame. 

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

where can i get those strap that are used to mount the tank? I really dont want to mount it with the straps. I just want to have it for show. It really compliments the tank.

any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

car54on said:


> where can i get those strap that are used to mount the tank? I really dont want to mount it with the straps. I just want to have it for show. It really compliments the tank.
> 
> any suggestions is appreciated.


You can just buy some cheap leather belts and cut them.. in the pic above, it appears that they might've just been used to cover up the actual hoop clamp for the tank and then screwed down to hold them in place.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> You can just buy some cheap leather belts and cut them.. in the pic above, it appears that they might've just been used to cover up the actual hoop clamp for the tank and then screwed down to hold them in place.


leather belts, hmm, i like. not a bad idea at all . 

thank you for the insight.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Interior back together and all the day to day crap needed


















Under floor - all hidden


----------



## peddyproblems (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup, just cut up a cheap belt from target. The way the floor and frame are designed the tank is held tightly in place, the straps were just for the look I wanted.



car54on said:


> leather belts, hmm, i like. not a bad idea at all .
> 
> thank you for the insight.


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

peddyproblems said:


> Yup, just cut up a cheap belt from target. The way the floor and frame are designed the tank is held tightly in place, the straps were just for the look I wanted.


yeah i am definitely going to do that!!:wave::laugh:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

back when I had a sub


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

^ That tank sticker! 


Andy


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

ECS Tuning said:


> ^ That tank sticker!
> 
> 
> Andy


x2 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

for those of you who have kept your spare tire in a golf/gti, where have you routed your lines to each of the bags? there are some plastic plug/grommets in place but the tire sets right on them. i've seen that some people have added a spacer to lift the spare, but is this the best method or should i drill new holes in a better location? any help would be appreciated!


----------



## zecgti (Aug 23, 2013)

no spare tire..but have a full trunk to use


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

apollosfury said:


> for those of you who have kept your spare tire in a golf/gti, where have you routed your lines to each of the bags? there are some plastic plug/grommets in place but the tire sets right on them. i've seen that some people have added a spacer to lift the spare, but is this the best method or should i drill new holes in a better location? any help would be appreciated!


If you look closely to the left side of my spare you can the lines running down next to it. I have spacers under the tire to raise it about an inch. Very tight fit but no issues or rubbing. Have 3/8" rubber grommets in the bottom of the spare tire well where the lines penetrate


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Nice.. 


Www.fireandicevr6.de


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Turbo_Joe said:


> If you look closely to the left side of my spare you can the lines running down next to it. I have spacers under the tire to raise it about an inch. Very tight fit but no issues or rubbing. Have 3/8" rubber grommets in the bottom of the spare tire well where the lines penetrate


:thumbup:

Sorry for the crappy pics but I figured out I have enough space to put a couple small pieces of 2x4 under the spare and still have plenty of room for my new floor. This gives my lines tons of room and allows me to store the jack and stuff under the center of the spare. It's a tight fit to get the spare in and out but hopefully it won't be needed  there is also a couple pieces of 2x4 attached to the bottom of the floor that rest on the spare to help support it when loaded. Linger routes aren't the cleanest but they aren't pinched or under pressure due to the spare


----------



## konner (Jan 2, 2014)

hi!
i show some our project:
audi a6 c7 








passat b5+ 








audi a4 b7 DTM


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

konner said:


> passat b5+


I would not recommend hanging compressors upside down.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

zecgti said:


> no spare tire..but have a full trunk to use


If you run your water traps sideways i would recommend checking them very regularly. With water and contaminents sitting on the filter mesh is definitely not good for it and will foul the crap out of the filter


----------



## Huynh (Dec 5, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> If you run your water traps sideways i would recommend checking them very regularly. With water and contaminents sitting on the filter mesh is definitely not good for it and will foul the crap out of the filter



I was going to ask about that. If Keeping the water trap vertical was crucial. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## konner (Jan 2, 2014)

MechEngg said:


> I would not recommend hanging compressors upside down.


laying on their side much worse. with them, nothing happens.

golf r20

























tnx #recastws
our instagram @recast_sergey @recastworkshop @rubnroll @ikonner


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

konner said:


> laying on their side much worse. with them, nothing happens.


If the manufacturer isn't recommending it, probably for a good reason. I wouldn't mount my compressors in any direction other than cylinder straight up

Q: Is it possible to mount VIAIR compressors sideways, or must it be mounted with the cylinder upright?
A: You can mount in any direction or position since VIAIR compressors are oil-less. The only position we do not recommend is an upside-down mount, since heat tends to travel upward, and does not dissipate well in the motor housing. A sideways mounting may reduce the life of the piston seal, since everything is governed by gravity and has a weight associated with it.

http://www.viaircorp.com/faq.html


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> If the manufacturer isn't recommending it, probably for a good reason. I wouldn't mount my compressors in any direction other than cylinder straight up
> 
> Q: Is it possible to mount VIAIR compressors sideways, or must it be mounted with the cylinder upright?
> A: You can mount in any direction or position since VIAIR compressors are oil-less. The only position we do not recommend is an upside-down mount, since heat tends to travel upward, and does not dissipate well in the motor housing. A sideways mounting may reduce the life of the piston seal, since everything is governed by gravity and has a weight associated with it.
> ...


What's YOUR opinion on running an OB2 sideways. I spoke with AZ and they said it will be OK but i don't feel like they said that with much confidence...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

03_uni-B said:


> What's YOUR opinion on running an OB2 sideways. I spoke with AZ and they said it will be OK but i don't feel like they said that with much confidence...


Is it ideal, no. will it work, yeah. It will just wear the piston seal ring a little faster. I have one customer going on three years with a OB2 sideways.


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

Posted this a while back, but I figured I might as well post it again :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ceisari (Aug 9, 2012)

Photo by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/avt0matphotography/


----------



## konner (Jan 2, 2014)

vw tiguan


----------



## irishwizkey (Oct 7, 2005)

Damn... Good detail


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

fancy


----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

konner said:


> vw tiguan


opcorn:


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Vdub407 said:


>


that looks heavy as fuk and you have made the rear of that wagon useless - this thread is about air suspension not homemade pinewood derby stereo systems


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

330iZHP said:


> that looks heavy as fuk and you have made the rear of that wagon useless - this thread is about air suspension not homemade pinewood derby stereo systems


Here is my spare tire well car plays music at 150+ Db it's the combination of two loves my friend. and it's burch by the way :beer:


----------



## Carbon13GTI (Oct 17, 2012)

konner said:


> vw tiguan


Oh my god :heart: This is beautiful


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Vdub407 said:


> Here is my spare tire well car plays music at 150+ Db it's the combination of two loves my friend. and it's burch by the way :beer:


still looks heavy and you have no capacity to carry stuff

so, high SPL - but how does it sound at reasonable listening levels?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

konner said:


>


nice set up. How is the manifold wired?:sly:


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

330iZHP said:


> still looks heavy and you have no capacity to carry stuff
> 
> so, high SPL - but how does it sound at reasonable listening levels?


Oh it's heavy there is a 50 lbs amp and 2 70 lbs batterys behind the box and it sounds great at any volume level. I'm going to re do my frount stage in the future to make it even better and i just use my back seats if i need to move anything.


----------



## konner (Jan 2, 2014)

fasttt600 said:


> nice set up. How is the manifold wired?:sly:


you are the first who noticed the lack of chips on valves.
wires soldered in a flat ribbon cable, and out the back


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

konner said:


> you are the first who noticed the lack of chips on valves.
> wires soldered in a flat ribbon cable, and out the back


nice work. yeah It keeps the manifold symmetrical :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Wanted to keep it classy and simple. Happy with the result considering I could find no info on Audi 8P S3 installs and this was the first time myself or my friend from a woodshop ever attempted anything like this. 


Sent from a potato.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

konner said:


> you are the first who noticed the lack of chips on valves.
> wires soldered in a flat ribbon cable, and out the back


Lol not the first but i assumed that you resoldered on different wires to the valves individually and went out the back that we couldn't see neatly :thumbup:
Flat ribbon cable is definitely a nice touch i wouldn't have thought of :thumbup:


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

konner said:


> you are the first who noticed the lack of chips on valves.
> wires soldered in a flat ribbon cable, and out the back


This is awesome, when I first saw the photo I thought "That's an amazing setup, too bad he has the VU-4 mounted on top cause the plug and wires will subtract from the look.", but then I had to do a double take :laugh: Can we get a shot of the back showing the ribbon cable? I've been trying to redesign my setup and I was planning on just mounting the mani upside down like my current setup but this looks like it could be more fun, especially since I can laser cut my own top plate haha.


----------



## Cherry Fox (Mar 9, 2006)

konner said:


> vw tiguan


Наши везде!
Привет!


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Set mine up so that I'm able to keep the spare tire. Just gotta clean it up a bit.


----------



## bingthejew (Oct 26, 2010)

How the trunk in my MK1 looked when I bought it:



Currently in progress of sound deadening and building a false floor:



I'll post updated pictures once I'm done getting the trunk set up to my liking


----------



## Chrispec (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

apollosfury said:


>



:thumbup::thumbup::beer:
What material did you use, if you don't mind??


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::beer:
> What material did you use, if you don't mind??


the tops are 1/2" mdf covered in carpet i bought of a stereo installer friend of mine :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

apollosfury said:


> the tops are 1/2" mdf covered in carpet i bought of a stereo installer friend of mine :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is mine, s4 b6 avant, airlift performance + v2 management. 
Dual 444's incoming instead of 380 + 400c


----------



## German1.8T (May 8, 2010)




----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

konner said:


> vw tiguan


dear lord.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Finished my trunk setup today. More pictures are in my build thead if you're interested.


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

holy sh1t ballz. "BEST OF SHOW"

-jd


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

330iZHP said:


> this thread is about air suspension not homemade pinewood derby stereo systems


I lol'd :laugh:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Crusty128 said:


> Here is mine, s4 b6 avant, airlift performance + v2 management.
> Dual 444's incoming instead of 380 + 400c


Isn't that airline too close to the compressor? Or does it not get hot enough to effect it?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Golf R, floor only raised about 1/2".

Sent from my TI-89 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd007 (Mar 17, 2005)

well show season is coming up so i decided i better get the rest of the car done. 








very basic idea 

pay no attention to that clamp. you wont see it in person 

-jd


----------



## Crusty128 (Jun 15, 2011)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Isn't that airline too close to the compressor? Or does it not get hot enough to effect it?


Yeah it doesn't get hot enough to effect it. They run only for a short time. Even shorter since I have installed my 444C's


----------



## mk4_austin (Mar 8, 2013)

Still have to put top sheet on and make a hinged door.


----------



## mk4_austin (Mar 8, 2013)

little update. Almost done


-austin


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's another of my trunk @ Dustoff:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14087328693" title="1794621_10202129814390030_6373357113209633416_n by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7425/14087328693_e216583ef8_b.jpg" width="960" height="655" alt="1794621_10202129814390030_6373357113209633416_n"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14067286405" title="14056820081_694434eeea_k by Brian Jensen, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7459/14067286405_8b721de996_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="14056820081_694434eeea_k"></a>


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## dinx (Feb 12, 2008)

sum41kid861 said:


>


I have the same calender at my shop in the window of the second pic .:thumbup: on the set-up


----------



## la_coka_nostra (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

My first attempt at hard lines and just finished the speaker box build as well 


IMG_7765 by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Top work! Look nice


Www.fireandicevr6.de


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

VAGwhore said:


> My first attempt at hard lines and just finished the speaker box build as well
> 
> 
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5198/13979964169_ce1e624831_b.j


Looks good :thumbup:

What plugs did you use? I like how they don't stick out and look more countersunk. Mine are 1/2" plugs and they got pretty tight about half way in so I didn't want to force them all the way flush, in case it caused a leak.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> What plugs did you use? I like how they don't stick out and look more countersunk. Mine are 1/2" plugs and they got pretty tight about half way in so I didn't want to force them all the way flush, in case it caused a leak.


Yea if you get one of these seamless tanks I would suggest you get a tap for the ports. All my ports were threaded to different depths. I had to chase the threads in all the ports.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Finally finished mine up.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

Finally got around to wrapping up my trunk. Clean, simple and functional.


----------



## Worthlessbackup (Apr 10, 2013)

Just finished up the trunk yesterday... Pretty pleased with how it turned out. Shout out to Andrew at ORT for helping me out with fittings and various items.


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone have some good sources for hardline setups? Fittings, the line itself, etc. Starting to draw up some plans and I need to have everything in place before I pull the trigger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## G60toR32 (Jan 24, 2008)

c0r3y.af said:


> Finally finished mine up.


Pictures of how everything is routed please...


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

G60toR32 said:


> Pictures of how everything is routed please...


x2! Don't think I can do this on my car since its an MKV GLI and the trunk is a bit different. But would still love to see how its routed if I ever get into a MK6+!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 808_337 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just finished mine up today! Good excuse to have some good quality time with my grand pap.


----------



## Kuncle20 (Jan 21, 2009)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14386719732" title="SoWo Tank by Kuncle, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2920/14386719732_9d87d697c9_o.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="SoWo Tank"></a>


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Gabrius said:


> x2! Don't think I can do this on my car since its an MKV GLI and the trunk is a bit different. But would still love to see how its routed if I ever get into a MK6+!


That makes a handfull of us.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

G60toR32 said:


> Pictures of how everything is routed please...





Gabrius said:


> x2! Don't think I can do this on my car since its an MKV GLI and the trunk is a bit different. But would still love to see how its routed if I ever get into a MK6+!





steaguejr said:


> That makes a handfull of us.


It's pretty straight forward once you remove the plastic cover on the trunk.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

c0r3y.af said:


> It's pretty straight forward once you remove the plastic cover on the trunk.


what about a drain valve? 

thought it was important to have it to drain water from the tank, or am i putting too much importance on it?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

apollosfury said:


> what about a drain valve?
> 
> thought it was important to have it to drain water from the tank, or am i putting too much importance on it?


These tanks have a port dead center on the bottom for a drain, but whether or not he has one I dunno. You should have one though. Especially in the summer time when the air is humid.


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

apollosfury said:


> what about a drain valve?
> 
> thought it was important to have it to drain water from the tank, or am i putting too much importance on it?


Don't get me wrong I still use a drain valve on my tank but I also have water traps off of each compressor. Every time I have drained the compressors I also drain the tank. I have never once got water out of the tank. Setup has been on the car for all seasons now. (Fall, winter, spring and now summer)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

apollosfury said:


> what about a drain valve?
> 
> thought it was important to have it to drain water from the tank, or am i putting too much importance on it?





Turbo_Joe said:


> These tanks have a port dead center on the bottom for a drain, but whether or not he has one I dunno. You should have one though. Especially in the summer time when the air is humid.


I do indeed run a tank drain dead bottom center. Those photos were from the installation/mockup and before anything was connected. I also run one SMC water trap after the compressor.

Here's what it looks like today:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Kuncle20 said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14386719732" title="SoWo Tank by Kuncle, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2920/14386719732_9d87d697c9_o.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="SoWo Tank"></a>


That looks great man! :thumbup: for trunk lid setups.


----------



## pootey (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

maybe a strange question but has anyone ever run a hatchlid setup on a GTI? Obviously the plumbing would be difficult but there has to be a way....


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Residentevol said:


> maybe a strange question but has anyone ever run a hatchlid setup on a GTI? Obviously the plumbing would be difficult but there has to be a way....


Don't think I've ever seen one, but if there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## mk666 (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks beautiful!



VAGwhore said:


> My first attempt at hard lines and just finished the speaker box build as well
> 
> 
> IMG_7765 by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Residentevol said:


> maybe a strange question but has anyone ever run a hatchlid setup on a GTI? Obviously the plumbing would be difficult but there has to be a way....


Ive got the new tank for my rabbit to do just this. just need to find the time. we have done 3-4 hatch/trunk mounted tanks now. bought the rabbit with air that's been installed since 09. so its a very old set up and needs updating. but customers cars always come first :banghead:


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

I'll be keeping my eyes open for that update 

:thumbup:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Trying to build the car for more of a support vehicle style. will have the 8 gallon tank I have, as well as the 6 gallon tank on the hatch with quick connects out either side with all the air tools under the floor.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

UnitedGTI. said:


> Trying to build the car for more of a support vehicle style. will have the 8 gallon tank I have, as well as the 6 gallon tank on the hatch with quick connects out either side with all the air tools under the floor.


When you guys start working on that.. Can I come by the shop? lol Sounds very interesting.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for potato-quality photo


----------



## DaveO137 (Sep 2, 2009)

I know its not conventional having a tank drain hose, but I don't have a water trap so it works :thumbup:
Behind the tank is a capacitor for the sub amp (which is mounted behind the sub)


----------



## snoman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Quick question for you guys with hardlines. If you have your tank fully exposed where do you mount the tank pressure sensor so that it isn't seen?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

On the tail end of my first air bag install. This is how I set my trunk up...


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

snoman87 said:


> Quick question for you guys with hardlines. If you have your tank fully exposed where do you mount the tank pressure sensor so that it isn't seen?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You can get pretty creative with where that sensor goes, as long it's before your valves or manifolds you're good since everything pre-manifold/valve is at tank pressure. It doesn't need to be right on the tank to give you proper pressure readings.


----------



## dynamiik (Jan 22, 2013)

Im thinking of getting a seamless tank from Dorbritz designs, I just want to know which fittings I need for my kit with 1/4 lines?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

dynamiik said:


> Im thinking of getting a seamless tank from Dorbritz designs, I just want to know which fittings I need for my kit with 1/4 lines?


Go through open road tuning for the seamless tank. He has a group buy right now all the tanks are $30 off. Plus he has a special batch with all 1/4" npt holes.


----------



## dynamiik (Jan 22, 2013)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Go through open road tuning for the seamless tank. He has a group buy right now all the tanks are $30 off. Plus he has a special batch with all 1/4" npt holes.


Hmm I might look into that. So I dont need any fittings if the holes are 1/4 inch? The line from the vu4 and compressor just go in?


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

dynamiik said:


> Hmm I might look into that. So I dont need any fittings if the holes are 1/4 inch? The line from the vu4 and compressor just go in?


You still need fittings lol. Sounds like you need to do some more research.


----------



## dynamiik (Jan 22, 2013)

Turbo_Joe said:


> You still need fittings lol. Sounds like you need to do some more research.


Yes Im new to this and I am still learning.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

dynamiik said:


> Yes Im new to this and I am still learning.


It's a lot to explain in one post. Just start reading throughout the air suspension forum on here. 

Fittings for the tank will depend on if you want to run hard or soft lines.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

dynamiik said:


> Yes Im new to this and I am still learning.


[email protected]

I'd be glad to walk you through it. 

Mike


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

Good thing this forum always has people willing to be helpful. I just went through bag riders to get a kit to make sure id get all the fittings i need lol


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Mine Obviously work in progress


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Not finished yet, but...


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

IMG_0617 by Logany13, on Flickr


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

Man im starting to wish i got the smaller tank. Where are you other mk6 guys finding the euro cubby pods for your guages?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

jedipartsguy said:


> Man im starting to wish i got the smaller tank. Where are you other mk6 guys finding the euro cubby pods for your guages?


You have to make them


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

jembebob said:


> IMG_0617 by Logany13, on Flickr


i like that gauge. i wanna do that to my tank.


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

I need to get some good pictures of the compressor area....so for now, here's the trunk. Yes, hardlines are in consideration :laugh:

I'm sure you can tell the manifold is under the trunk latch area...


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Just ordered some new fittings and some aluminum. Got the tank in. Time to do some fresh hard lines and make everything pretty. Will post pics once done


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Where are the mkv guys drilling holes to run the air line? Also, do you guys recommend using bulkhead unions?


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

arismkv said:


> Where are the mkv guys drilling holes to run the air line? Also, do you guys recommend using bulkhead unions?


MKVI here, but they are almost the same. All my lines go out under my spare tire. I drilled holes and used rubber grommets around the air lines, no unions. I like to eliminate as many fittings as possible to help prevent leaks.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Turbo_Joe said:


> MKVI here, but they are almost the same. All my lines go out under my spare tire. I drilled holes and used rubber grommets around the air lines, no unions. I like to eliminate as many fittings as possible to help prevent leaks.


I pulled out the grommets that are in there already and cut the centers out. You can, but you shouldn't need to cut additional holes in your tub unless you have a specific place you want to located them.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

DUTCHswift said:


> I pulled out the grommets that are in there already and cut the centers out. You can, but you shouldn't need to cut additional holes in your tub unless you have a specific place you want to located them.


I have run them through those holes on another install I did. I ran mine where I did because of where I mounted my manifold. Both places work great :thumbup:


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Just redid mine this weekend. Carpeted all the metal, put some bulkheads in, hid my compressor and remote mounted the quick disconnect.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

Finished the new hatch set up. Welded hidden brackets to the back of the tank and painted it. New aluminum hard lines. Wrapped the cargo cover in black micro suede to match the other interior bits.


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Turbo_Joe said:


> Finished the new hatch set up. Welded hidden brackets to the back of the tank and painted it. New aluminum hard lines. Wrapped the cargo cover in black micro suede to match the other interior bits.


That's very nice, very clean. I like the way it appears to float....I see the carpeted stands but not right away. Very cool 


Hardlines can't be that tough to make yourself, can they?? Just try and try again....if materials aren't much, it would be worth a try.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

NorCO_1806 said:


> That's very nice, very clean. I like the way it appears to float....I see the carpeted stands but not right away. Very cool
> 
> 
> Hardlines can't be that tough to make yourself, can they?? Just try and try again....if materials aren't much, it would be worth a try.


Thanks, I wanted to keep it simple but show off the work a little. 

Trial and error, is the easiest way to learn. Copper is the easiest to work with IMO, then aluminum, then stainless.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

My modest trunk setup (excuse the dirt and smudgy tank)

A3 - Trunk Setup by NerdoPlex, on Flickr

Also switched out fittings

A3 - Trunk Setup by NerdoPlex, on Flickr


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Blinddub said:


> My modest trunk setup (excuse the dirt and smudgy tank)
> 
> A3 - Trunk Setup by NerdoPlex, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

jun_1.8T said:


> Blinddub said:
> 
> 
> > you mind telling me what is that trim/siding you installed around the inside of the cutout?
> ...


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

jembebob said:


> IMG_0617 by Logany13, on Flickr


more please :beer::beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Just redid mine this weekend. Carpeted all the metal, put some bulkheads in, hid my compressor and remote mounted the quick disconnect.


very clean :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PinoyG60 (Mar 23, 2001)




----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Just redid mine this weekend. Carpeted all the metal, put some bulkheads in, hid my compressor and remote mounted the quick disconnect.


you mind telling me how did u secure the remote mounted quick disconnect? also what fittings did u use for them. thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

jun_1.8T said:


> you mind telling me how did u secure the remote mounted quick disconnect? also what fittings did u use for them. thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


Sure, I basically ran a line off the tank via PTC. That's the easy part. Next I drilled a hole, and ran a female bulkhead with the male quick disconnect connected to it. 

So this: http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/SMC-DOT-BULKHEAD-FEMALE-STRAIGHT.html

With this connected: http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/AIR-TOOL-COUPLER.html

I was really hoping to mount it somewhere "cooler" lol. I wanted to do it inside of my fuel door, next to the gas cap but alas there is no metal behind it. With the bulkhead you can literally mount it just about anywhere :thumbup:


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

^^^....ok got yah. thanks a lot!

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's a newer pic. I realized I had pink Teflon on left side, white on right. So I fixed that lol.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

Grig85 said:


> there is couple of trunk threads floating around man, this isn't first


Turned out to be the biggest though didn't it.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ yeah, 'cause everyone reposts the _same_ images over and over and over and...

:laugh:


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Oralegti said:


>


what fittings are those??? and how did u polish the copper lines?

thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

jun_1.8T said:


> what fittings are those??? and how did u polish the copper lines?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


They are push to connect fittings and I used mothers polish on the copper lines.


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Oralegti said:


> They are push to connect fittings and I used mothers polish on the copper lines.


what brand PTC fittings are they. I like that they are all stainless/metal.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

jun_1.8T said:


> what brand PTC fittings are they. I like that they are all stainless/metal.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


Yea they are actually Nickel plated copper fittings Weatherhead brand by Aeroquip. I am really happy with the way they turned out


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Tweaked up the trunk a bit, changed cutout and added hardlines (first time).


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

I haven't ran the hard lines yet, but here's what I have so far.


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone that has contributed to the 30-something pages of this thread for the inspiration for my trunk and completely killing productivity this afternoon at work :beer::beer:


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Jbuck777 (Sep 29, 2013)

-Jb-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

just finished redoing my trunk the other day....










Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## th4tk1dsc0tty (Jan 30, 2012)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14955898820/" title="IMG_0650 by scottyhopper3, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3840/14955898820_b335a42e11_z.jpg" width="640" height="426" alt="IMG_0650"></a>


----------



## jschmidtjordan (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## jschmidtjordan (Nov 1, 2013)

whoops wrong url


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

WIP 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Soon to get a custom tank wrap patterned across the whole thing, but here's what I have for now. Sorry for the sh*tty night time phone pic


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

kdf8454 said:


> Soon to get a custom tank wrap patterned across the whole thing, but here's what I have for now. Sorry for the sh*tty night time phone pic


Love the decal :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

Some of the pictures were taken during mock up...don't worry if something doesn't look straight or not bolted  Now I just need to run my air lines, management and install the bags! Any pointers? Installing Airlift performance on my golf r.


----------



## jembebob (Jul 21, 2009)

03_uni-B said:


> more please :beer::beer:


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

All done. Proper pictures to follow.


----------



## ptownr32 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## ptownr32 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

^ You should re-wire your VU4 so the wiring harness comes out the back instead of the side. Chop Shop did it if you need some help on how to go about doing it. Otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Nearly finished just need to do the Hardlines


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)

ptownr32 said:


>


Is that the eXo mount?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

The lady's Beetle.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

mattclifford said:


> Is that the eXo mount?


Sure is.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> The lady's Beetle.


:beer::thumbup:

Looks good!


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Tylurg (Oct 2, 2013)

Keeping my spare tire 



Very simple Cuz I just had my air installed recently 




Sent from my penis using Fapatalk


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Doey20v said:


> Mine Obviously work in progress


What is that shiny wrap in the wheel well. I see about 25% ppl having this and the rest do not. What does it do?


----------



## Jonnymooshoo (Apr 16, 2011)

^ it's sound dampening material. Dynamat etc.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

^ sound deadener - like Dynamat, Hushmat, etc..


*Edit - Jonny beat me to the draw. :laugh:


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Jonnymooshoo said:


> ^ it's sound dampening material. Dynamat etc.





Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> ^ sound deadener - like Dynamat, Hushmat, etc..
> 
> 
> *Edit - Jonny beat me to the draw. :laugh:


Thanks guys. Do you think it actually makes a difference sound wise?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

It will stop the sheet metal from vibration and producing extra noise. It will do nothing to block compressor noise from escaping from the compartment, for that you need a sheet that is comprised of closed cell foam on a vinyl or mass loaded (lead) vinyl backing (such as: http://b-quiet.com/products-3/b-quiet-vcomp/)


----------



## kicker758 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow some vary nice setups in here. Its giving me some inspiration to do more to my trunk in my tiguan. Here is a vanilla setup for now.

<img src="http://i190.photobucket.com/albums/z2/Kicker758/20141218_133950.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 20141218_133950.jpg"/>


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

hey quick question, where do u guys find the black trunk carpet to match the vw/Audi color


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

DTOYVR6 said:


> hey quick question, where do u guys find the black trunk carpet to match the vw/Audi color


Dorbritz :thumbup: http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/collections/frontpage/products/dorbritz-designs-oem-trunk-carpet


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

Travy said:


> Dorbritz  http://www.dorbritzdesigns.com/collections/frontpage/products/dorbritz-designs-oem-trunk-carpet


oh damn. perfect. thanks man 👍👍


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> It will stop the sheet metal from vibration and producing extra noise. It will do nothing to block compressor noise from escaping from the compartment, for that you need a sheet that is comprised of closed cell foam on a vinyl or mass loaded (lead) vinyl backing (such as: http://b-quiet.com/products-3/b-quiet-vcomp/)


gotcha. I remember seeing someone bag their civic and he mounted the compressor behind the rear bumper, right next to the bumper guard bar. Are there any cons into doing that?


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

2009RoutanSE said:


> gotcha. I remember seeing someone bag their civic and he mounted the compressor behind the rear bumper, right next to the bumper guard bar. Are there any cons into doing that?


Other than excessive dust being drawn into the filer when it's running (maybe moisture also??).. and maybe lack of insulation to the elements - in colder climate areas, I don't see there being anything wrong with it. (aside from the noise on the outside of the car.)


Kyle had his setup this way on his R32 back in the day - but like you, he also lived in a much warmer area. (TX)

Here's his -


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

Vee-DubbVR6 said:


> Other than excessive dust being drawn into the filer when it's running (maybe moisture also??).. and maybe lack of insulation to the elements - in colder climate areas, I don't see there being anything wrong with it. (aside from the noise on the outside of the car.)
> 
> 
> Kyle had his setup this way on his R32 back in the day - but like you, he also lived in a much warmer area. (TX)
> ...


That 's pretty clean. and you're right, I don't want to run the risk of having excessive dust going to my filter and moisture as well since its humid here. 

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## 2009RoutanSE (Feb 24, 2010)

g-black said:


> Will paint the tank when I get the time too after Christmas, but haven't lost any boot space or the full size spare wheel.


This is exactly what I want to do in my mk6 GLI. anyone know what size tank that is ?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Could be either 3 or 5 gallon. Would have to see the length. A 3 gallon would fit nicely in there.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Mounting the compressors upside down...yeah, that's dumb. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Re-did the trunk again for the Nth time. Please excuse the dust!

Still debating on whether I should stain the wood or keep it raw, thoughts?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

2009RoutanSE said:


> That 's pretty clean. and you're right, I don't want to run the risk of having excessive dust going to my filter and moisture as well since its humid here.
> thanks :thumbup:


That's why you run the remote mount filter kit and leave them in the car and run a line to the compressor.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Blinddub said:


> Re-did the trunk again for the Nth time. Please excuse the dust!
> 
> Still debating on whether I should stain the wood or keep it raw, thoughts?


I dig this :thumbup: I say stain it.


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I dig this :thumbup: I say stain it.


Thanks!

yeah im leaning more towards staining, the contrast is becoming too much for me


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

eurotrsh said:


> That's why you run the remote mount filter kit and leave them in the car and run a line to the compressor.


^^this^^

my compressors are mounted under the car, with the air intake inside. 

of course that also means my check valves and water traps are under the car which is sort of a hassle.....especially since one or both are shot. DAMN WINTER!!


----------



## Epocilyps (Apr 2, 2010)

Simple and awful pic.
IMG_20150110_171240 by Morsecock, on Flickr


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Finished up my B8 A4 Avant, 3rd time doing hard lines, I'm pretty happy how they came out. Thinking about painting the tanks white and polishing the lines. We'll see. 


Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

VAGwhore said:


> Finished up my B8 A4 Avant, 3rd time doing hard lines, I'm pretty happy how they came out. Thinking about painting the tanks white and polishing the lines. We'll see.


DAYOM!!!   

That means I think your set-up is the ****!! Very nice :thumbup:

Is the floor covered in vinyl or???


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

NorCO_1806 said:


> DAYOM!!!
> 
> That means I think your set-up is the ****!! Very nice :thumbup:
> 
> Is the floor covered in vinyl or???



Haha thank you sir, and yes it is covered with black vinyl :thumbup: Was trying to play off the black leather seats. I think it flows pretty well.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Going to be redoing my trunk setup in the next few days. I got some suede, MDF, and spray adhesive for the floor. Anyone have any tips on gluing down the fabric?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

VAGwhore said:


> Finished up my B8 A4 Avant, 3rd time doing hard lines, I'm pretty happy how they came out. Thinking about painting the tanks white and polishing the lines. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


I think the stainless looks perfect. If anything, I think doing the EXO mounts and lines in black chrome would looks awesome IMO


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

spiker369 said:


> Going to be redoing my trunk setup in the next few days. I got some suede, MDF, and spray adhesive for the floor. Anyone have any tips on gluing down the fabric?


It depends on what kind of spray adhesive you have. If it's contact cement, which would be my preference, you'll want to spray each surface completely, let them dry to a tack, then start the material at an end and smooth it across the mdf. The dryer the tack, the stiffer the hold will be, so you may want to practice if you haven't done this before.

If you're using 3M super77 or a Loc-Tite spray glue then I think you'll use much more product and will again want to spray each surface to start. With spray glues I find more to be what works best, but not so much at once that it soaks through the fabric. 

Also, the mdf, I'd suggest painting it first to help seal it. Tho mdf is rather tightly mashed, it's still very absorbent if it's exposed to water. A good, thick coat of standard spray paint would be fine. Or you could go crazy with a "seal" type of primer, like that stuff for concrete-block walls, but I wouldn't actually do that unless you happen to have some already. It seems like a bit of overkill, but again, if you have some, then why not? 

Any holes going through this surface? I'd suggest cutting/drilling those prior to covering it. Depending upon the material, you may want to make the holes a bit larger than necessary, in order to 'tuck' in the material. Cutting or drilling through the material wouldn't be tough, and the likelihood of 'snagging' the material may be slim, but it's still possible.


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

NorCO_1806 said:


> It depends on what kind of spray adhesive you have. If it's contact cement, which would be my preference, you'll want to spray each surface completely, let them dry to a tack, then start the material at an end and smooth it across the mdf. The dryer the tack, the stiffer the hold will be, so you may want to practice if you haven't done this before.
> 
> If you're using 3M super77 or a Loc-Tite spray glue then I think you'll use much more product and will again want to spray each surface to start. With spray glues I find more to be what works best, but not so much at once that it soaks through the fabric.
> 
> ...


I got Loc-Tite spray since I was able to get it half off. There won't be any holes in the surface, I'm keeping a half hidden tank design to keep it simple but cutting the floor in two pieces to make removing it easier. I'll definitely paint the mdf first though, thanks for the tips! I definitely appreciate it. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

spiker369 said:


> I got Loc-Tite spray since I was able to get it half off.....


There's a reason the Loc-Tite is cheaper, be ready to use it liberally. I'm not saying it's bad or won't work, but contact cement would be my first choice.


----------



## GodBreaux (Aug 24, 2014)

VAGwhore said:


> Finished up my B8 A4 Avant, 3rd time doing hard lines, I'm pretty happy how they came out. Thinking about painting the tanks white and polishing the lines. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr
> ...


Looks like heisenberg's Lab. :thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love those stealth-black compressors. My compressors are hidden away, I still wish I had those


----------



## altex121 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is the trunk of my MKV .:R32


----------



## MKIIIjettadude (Sep 27, 2009)

So for the boxes, if you just carpet them, is that enough dampen the sound from the compressors or should you also use dynamat under the carpet to keep the noise out?


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

Started the trunk set up. Everything is bolted down and working. Now just need to polish the tanks and make the actual floor that will be going down. 

1x 4 gallon tank in the middle and 2x 3 gallon tanks on either side with custom brackets on all of them. 

Going to run some hard lines and a quick connect eventually as well.


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

Pretty much finished, need to finish polishing the hard-lines and I think I'll be satisfied for a while. hah


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

My set up...


----------



## renatovirella (Jan 8, 2014)

not finished but finally installed, may have went a lil over board running 3 water traps (1 on each compressor and 1 tank to manifold)


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Where u got the traps from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renatovirella (Jan 8, 2014)

arismkv said:


> Where u got the traps from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Openroadtuning.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

Got around to redoing my trunk not too long ago. Kept it simple though.

_MG_7169 by Kyle Justin Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

spiker369 said:


> Got around to redoing my trunk not too long ago. Kept it simple though.


Suede?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


>


Need to see more... :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Need to see more... :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


Sure thing...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Sure thing...


:beer: Thank you! I'm always interested to see how other Beetle owners have their setup!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> :beer: Thank you! I'm always interested to see how other Beetle owners have their setup!


No problem. I tried to do something a little different while keeping the hatch space usable. It was a toss up between this or mounting everything underneath where the rear suitcase muffler is.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

vdubjettaman said:


> :beer: Thank you! I'm always interested to see how other Beetle owners have their setup!


I'll have mine done for SOWO


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> No problem. I tried to do something a little different while keeping the hatch space usable. It was a toss up between this or mounting everything underneath where the rear suitcase muffler is.


That definitely would have been different! The only concern I see with mounting it where you did is can you remove your rear parcel shelf for larger objects? I find myself removing mine more than I thought I would - but then I have raised my floor almost flush with the bottom opening of the hatch.



Deceitful said:


> I'll have mine done for SOWO


Woot! I still hope to make SOWO with my buddy. We've never been before.
What does your setup look like now?


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> That definitely would have been different! The only concern I see with mounting it where you did is can you remove your rear parcel shelf for larger objects? I find myself removing mine more than I thought I would - but then I have raised my floor almost flush with the bottom opening of the hatch.


Haven't had to yet. I've loaded it up with suitcases and plenty of groceries and it was fine. I could unhinge it if i needed too though and should have enough slack in the wiring/airline to where i could fold the rear seats down and lay the parcel shelf down flat on the rear seat backs. Anything bigger and i'll just use the gti haha


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Haven't had to yet. I've loaded it up with suitcases and plenty of groceries and it was fine. I could unhinge it if i needed too though and should have enough slack in the wiring/airline to where i could fold the rear seats down and lay the parcel shelf down flat on the rear seat backs. Anything bigger and i'll just use the gti haha


Cool. If I know I'm hauling stuff, I wouldn't use the Bug either. But sometimes impulse buys can get tricky. haha. Thankfully there's no Ikea nearby. :laugh:


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

NorCO_1806 said:


> Suede?


yessir


----------



## geo7087 (Dec 24, 2010)

The new setup in my Mk4 Jetta

Accuair E-level, polished 3/8 hardlines, polished bulkhead fitting, charcoal carpet, gloss black Accuair 5 Gallon tank, Hidden ViAir 400c on airlift compressor mount.


----------



## .:RoadRage (Aug 15, 2006)

This is what I came up with. Will work for now but I may change it up and perfect it.


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kopywhaaaa (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Added some mood lighting to my trunk set up 


Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## MKIIIjettadude (Sep 27, 2009)

I plan on positioning my compressors sideways. Is there a certain amount of clearance between my compressor and the floor that's needed?


----------



## joancasti (Mar 1, 2015)

good stuff in here


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Fresh painted tanks, playing around with Audi rings placement....










original setup


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Just finished running the hardlines. Still need two more bulkhead fittings and an analog pressure gauge for the middle NPT fitting. First one I've done and it was really fun actually.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

setup i did on a buddies car


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

DUTCHswift said:


> Just finished running the hardlines. Still need two more bulkhead fittings and an analog pressure gauge for the middle NPT fitting. First one I've done and it was really fun actually.
> ic:


Another shot of the hardlines:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Not completely happy with the outcome, may try again before SoWo with different tank fittings and a different line layout.


----------



## chrisgti03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hoping to paint my tanks uniblack soon.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Not completely happy with the outcome, may try again before SoWo with different tank fittings and a different line layout.


What size tank is that? My 5 gallon tank fills almost the entire width and I don't have the Fender sub to deal with. Any more pics of the underside?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Finished wrapping the floor last night. All I need is to put a brace under the tank to straighten out the slight curve and remove the hardlines so I can give them one last polish.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

DUTCHswift said:


> Finished wrapping the floor last night. All I need is to put a brace under the tank to straighten out the slight curve and remove the hardlines so I can give them one last polish.


very nice. just wondering what fitting u used to mount the guage like that?

thanks.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> very nice. just wondering what fitting u used to mount the guage like that?
> 
> thanks.


It's a compression fitting T with a female NPT port that the gauge threads into. You can see it clearer on the top of the page.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

DUTCHswift said:


> It's a compression fitting T with a female NPT port that the gauge threads into. You can see it clearer on the top of the page.


i see....sorry did not see the top pic first...lol! where did u get it...bagriders? thats the only one i see that i can get it from and its too steep for just one small fitting. wondering if i can source it somewhere else.

thanks again!


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> i see....sorry did not see the top pic first...lol! where did u get it...bagriders? thats the only one i see that i can get it from and its too steep for just one small fitting. wondering if i can source it somewhere else.
> 
> thanks again!


I got mine from a mix between Bag Riders for the bulkhead fittings, and the rest from Fastenal. They are all Parker fittings. Unfortunately, you will have to pay for fittings. There isn't much wiggle room (at least with the Parker ones) unless you get cheaper quality/prices from eBay, but I didn't want to skimp.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Can anyone show me where theyre sending their bulkheads through? 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Doctor Meat Does Housecalls said:


> Can anyone show me where theyre sending their bulkheads through?
> 
> 
> Sent from my interuterine device.


I don't understand your question.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

DUTCHswift said:


> I don't understand your question.


The bulkheads. Where are people drilling through the body to route the air lines? I was thinking two in each rear wheel well. Spare well isnt an option. 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

?


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Why can't you run them out the spare? Most people run them directly out the floor. Two lines run to the front bags protected by the under car plastic covers or you can zip tie them with the e-brake/fuel lines. The other two just go right to the rear bags above the beam/control arms.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

DUTCHswift said:


> Why can't you run them out the spare? Most people run them directly out the floor. Two lines run to the front bags protected by the under car plastic covers or you can zip tie them with the e-brake/fuel lines. The other two just go right to the rear bags above the beam/control arms.


I just dont want to drill through the gas tank. I Need to take a better look when i can. Spare cant be dont because im running a spare. 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Doctor Meat Does Housecalls said:


> I just dont want to drill through the gas tank. I Need to take a better look when i can. Spare cant be dont because im running a spare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my interuterine device.


you can still run the line thru the spare. there are rubber grommets in there in which u can drill the holes. and just use some sort of a spacer under the spare tire to hold it up and keep it from resting on the lines.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> you can still run the line thru the spare. there are rubber grommets in there in which u can drill the holes. and just use some sort of a spacer under the spare tire to hold it up and keep it from resting on the lines.


^ This. I laid two 2x4's on their side and was still able to hold the wheels down with the threaded plastic rod and the threaded ring. That left enough room to still run the lines through the wheel well and not cause an issue.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

DUTCHswift said:


> ^ This. I laid two 2x4's on their side and was still able to hold the wheels down with the threaded plastic rod and the threaded ring. That left enough room to still run the lines through the wheel well and not cause an issue.


Hummmm. Ill take a look when I get home. 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Doctor Meat Does Housecalls said:


> Can anyone show me where theyre sending their bulkheads through?
> 
> 
> Sent from my interuterine device.


Not sure what your spare tire well looks like, but in my '12 Beetle there is a plastic "grate" for lack of a better term, with rubber flaps on the backside that go right into the back of the bumper. I ran my air lines through that and didn't drill anything.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

this for your mk6 jetta? I'm going to be running a w8 passat / r32 spare on my GLI. It will leave a gap and i plan on running lines out the front of the spare tire well through bulkheads. won't raise the floor at all.


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

Un carpeted false floor. 

Door comes out like so to access the spare. 










Then underneath on both sides i have one line from the compressor, compressor 12v and im going to bring all four lines back. Was going to drill right through the floor under the "wings" if you will. 



















I really want to keep the spare well alone as it will **** with my design. The entire thing is free floating until the door locks it into place. 

My question is can i get away with drilling through the upper floor instead of the lower spare well?


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Doctor Meat Does Housecalls said:


> I really want to keep the spare well alone as it will **** with my design. The entire thing is free floating until the door locks it into place.
> 
> My question is can i get away with drilling through the upper floor instead of the lower spare well?



You should be fine. Might want to use some PTC elbows on the line so that it doesn't get kinked before it goes down into the floor.

just seems like a waste of space to raise the entire trunk floor just for some lines and wires. You could run those up around the rear towers and bring in towards the front of the trunk rather than through the floor and gain some cubic feet back.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Newest set up I built for a client. 

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## Doctor Meat Does Housecalls (Aug 27, 2010)

SKIDMRK said:


> You should be fine. Might want to use some PTC elbows on the line so that it doesn't get kinked before it goes down into the floor.
> 
> just seems like a waste of space to raise the entire trunk floor just for some lines and wires. You could run those up around the rear towers and bring in towards the front of the trunk rather than through the floor and gain some cubic feet back.


I hear you. Too late for that now. I wanted to make the entire box removable. If i disconnect the bag lines and the compressor lines everything comes out of the trunk in three pieces. 


Sent from my interuterine device.


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

VAGwhore said:


> Finished up my B8 A4 Avant, 3rd time doing hard lines, I'm pretty happy how they came out. Thinking about painting the tanks white and polishing the lines. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr
> ...





geo7087 said:


> The new setup in my Mk4 Jetta
> 
> Accuair E-level, polished 3/8 hardlines, polished bulkhead fitting, charcoal carpet, gloss black Accuair 5 Gallon tank, Hidden ViAir 400c on airlift compressor mount.



:thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>




YOU SO COOL!

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mdubcajka12 said:


> YOU SO COOL!
> 
> :wave:


Sometimes. :wave:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

This is not meant to be pretty, just functional. Tucked both comps behind the left carpet. Accuair ECU, wireless receiver, and manifold are behind the tank. Relays are accessible from the left taillight flap. I need the room to fit in a full size stroller or this:













































Maybe one day I'll try to make it look pretty, but honestly no one would care. The beer seems to be the focus.


----------



## andyhurz20 (Feb 1, 2006)

*MKV R32 Track Trunk Setup*

Passes Track inspection for HPDE's. Stealth Viair 444C hard mounted with custom SS brackets, SMC CV and Water Trap hard mounted to chassis, 4 Gallon polished tank hard mounted to trunk floor, V2 manifold screwed down to chassis, wires tucked with OEM harness, Still has a full spare and all the tools, Everything was taken out of the trunk to show the mounting and well to go through tech. Zero Rattles!










This is what the trunk looks like during everyday use. Tried to keep her factory looking.


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Almost don't with my trunk.will mount between rear wheel wells Behind back seat perfectly.exo mounted to two 2 inch brackets onto a board.dual 444c .


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Still need to have the sides wrapped in suede to match.. but this will do for now


----------



## sr20-thoj (May 21, 2015)

totally diggin this setup.


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

need to tweek the lines a little, but i'm happy for my first go at hardlines.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

konner said:


> vw tiguan


Who makes these compressors? Want to pick up a pair, also saw you post another pic of some crazy looking compressors


----------



## little mikey (Mar 23, 2005)

Travy said:


> Still need to have the sides wrapped in suede to match.. but this will do for now


slacker!!!!! xoxo 

~mikey m.


----------



## kopywhaaaa (Jun 9, 2014)

Happy with my first go at hardlines. Tank is being painted white and then some final details and the trunks done for now


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

Testing fit.digging it.simple and plain.clean look.still can fit a floor jack.and some items.



My helper.
due to 3 hernia surgery today.there's a freeze on install.can do anythibg


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

New set up for the CC


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

konner said:


> vw tiguan


The workmanship in this setup is exceptional a real craftsmen. Just beautiful!!


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Completed it a week ago and just need tidying up when I return from work.

2 x 480C Compressors
4 gallon tank hydrodipped byhttp://www.sketchsink.com/ in Ottawa, Ontario
2 x Chromed water taps for Air Assisted -http://cdn.airassisted.ca/





Frame notch is next on the list.


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

tossing around the idea of blue LEDs under where the tank is to give some accent lighting there


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Switched up tank locations to make my trunk more functional; as I like to carry around snowboards in the winter time and my rolling shot rig in the warmer months

Before:
IMG_4259
by Evans89411, on Flickr

After:
New Trunk Setup by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

euro+tuner said:


> Switched up tank locations to make my trunk more functional; as I like to carry around snowboards in the winter time and my rolling shot rig in the warmer months
> 
> Before:
> After:


First off, nicely done :thumbup:

Second, can we see more photos of the air-lines in your new location? Perhaps build pics?

Third: How about some shots of your "rolling shot rig" too?? 

Thanks and again, very nice


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

NorCO_1806 said:


> First off, nicely done :thumbup:
> 
> Second, can we see more photos of the air-lines in your new location? Perhaps build pics?
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I'll see if I can dig up some in process photos from the build or at the very least take some close up photos, and post up in the next day or so. As far as airlines; the only exposed lines are the two small hardlines on the ends of the tank, the two nylon supply lines that run from the comp -> tank and the tank -> manifold are in the hatch wiring grommets to maintain a weather tight seal.

Edit: I lied, I have this comparison shot of Carl's Jetta at h2oi 2014

Carl Re Edit Comparison 2 copy
by Evans89411, on Flickr


----------



## mk41904 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N910T


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

mk41904 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910T


you might wanna change how that water trap is mounted. the end with the small pin should always be somehow facing down because thats where you will drain the water.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

jun_1.8T said:


> you might wanna change how that water trap is mounted. the end with the small pin should always be somehow facing down because thats where you will drain the water.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


I second that suggestion the water trap in that position will not trap any water. One option is to remove it from that location (keep check valve in that location) and mount it between your tank outlet and the V2. The other is to flip your tank around 180 degrees pipe your inlet into the middle side port and pipe your outlet to your top port. I like what you're doing it's similar to my trunk setup. Are you going to bulkhead the bag outlets from the the V2?


----------



## mk41904 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N910T


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

mk41904 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910T



Much better, nice job :thumbup: Do as much leak testing of your setup before installing it in the vehicle, you can back feed it through your airline with another pressure source or do a temporary connection of your wiring harness to power up the ECU and compressor. Install temporary capped airlines in the four air bag supplies on the ECU so it can all be tested for leaks. It just makes it easier if you have to chase any leaks, I had a defective check in my setup stock one's suck but I see that you've upgraded your with a SMC check valve good call. :thumbup:


----------



## mk41904 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you ✌

Sent from my SM-N910T


----------



## downset4130 (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's my setup,finished just in time for waterfest.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Very nice :thumbup: Nice touch with the woofer grill!


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

downset4130 said:


> Here's my setup,finished just in time for waterfest.


Woofer grill and the piece over the tank.....suede? velour?

Any shots without the wooden floor? build type maybe?


----------



## downset4130 (Dec 27, 2006)

NorCO_1806 said:


> Woofer grill and the piece over the tank.....suede? velour?
> 
> Any shots without the wooden floor? build type maybe?



Grill and fender over tank grey suede and it goes all the way back so if you drop the back seats it meets to the edge, the grey flooring is trafficmaster grey maple resilient vinyl plank.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Got some photos of my finished setup finally.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

DUTCHswift said:


> Got some photos of my finished setup finally.


Nice clean setup look awesome!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

downset4130 said:


> Grill and fender over tank grey suede and it goes all the way back so if you drop the back seats it meets to the edge, the grey flooring is trafficmaster grey maple resilient vinyl plank.


How did you manage to get the bevel on the VW emblem with a router? Was it cut on a woodworking CNC machine or simply with a scroll/coping saw? Very nice workmanship :thumbup:


----------



## FetusGoulash (Jan 25, 2003)

new to air, just got my first setup.. looking through this thread there is a ton of great installs but what is the reason, besides aesthetics, for having an analog gauge mounted on the tank?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

FetusGoulash said:


> new to air, just got my first setup.. looking through this thread there is a ton of great installs but what is the reason, besides aesthetics, for having an analog gauge mounted on the tank?


It's nice if you are running any air tools.
It's nice if you are diagnosing things or want to see the calibration of an electronic pressure gauge.

Those would be the two main reasons, but it certainly isn't required by any means.


----------



## 2003GTITuner (Mar 13, 2009)

mcmahonbj said:


> tossing around the idea of blue LEDs under where the tank is to give some accent lighting there



What is the trim you put around the tank cutout? I've been looking for something like that. Where did you source it from?


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

2003GTITuner said:


> What is the trim you put around the tank cutout? I've been looking for something like that. Where did you source it from?


Looks like pinch weld/welt/weltd (I've seen it spelled many ways). I'm sure there are supply places that will sell it by-the-foot. Or you could order it from an air-cooled VW place, they use it on the pop-out windows for Bugs and some Type 2's & 3's

You should also be able to get it in colors.


----------



## sum41kid861 (Oct 30, 2006)

DUTCHswift said:


> Got some photos of my finished setup finally.




Saw this at Wolfsgart. Looked super nice!! Well done! :beer:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

sum41kid861 said:


> Saw this at Wolfsgart. Looked super nice!! Well done! :beer:


:beer: Thanks man.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

Simple


----------



## josh.coleman.5055 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hoping to have mine finished up today or tomorrow on my Audi






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60Whinning (Nov 15, 2010)

Mahogany Wood with Powercoated Black 30MM Apache Rounds.











Sent from my fingers using Tapatalk


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

Haven't been on air in over 5 years. First time using hardlines, just wanted to keep it simple


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

^ what's under neath look like? I think I'm going to bag my mk4 Gti and idk what to go with for a setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

yeabmx said:


> ^ what's under neath look like? I think I'm going to bag my mk4 Gti and idk what to go with for a setup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like i was saying. Very basic, nothing flashy.(sh!tty phone pic)


----------



## josh.coleman.5055 (Jul 3, 2015)

Mine finished











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

I really don't know how some of you take the chance of driving with no spare


----------



## josh.coleman.5055 (Jul 3, 2015)

arismkv said:


> I really don't know how some of you take the chance of driving with no spare


I just have roadside assistance in case I ever have a problem. I haven't had a spare on any of my vehicles for the last 3-4 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

pielout said:


> Like i was saying. Very basic, nothing flashy.(sh!tty phone pic)


Second battery or battery relocation?


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

NorCO_1806 said:


> Second battery or battery relocation?



Battery relocation.(shaved bay) I also have AAA for those "just in case" moments. Also the car is not a daily


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

i'm interested to see if anyones fit a compressor under the spare tire in a mk4 gti, installing v2 this weekend and i want to keep it as simple as possible while keeping the spare


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

jun_1.8T said:


> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk




Hmmmppphhhhh, that looks oddly familiar...


Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Another simple one I built recently for a customer

Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

VAGwhore said:


> Hmmmppphhhhh, that looks oddly familiar...
> 
> 
> Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr


LOL! yah i got it off your IG. i was the one who asked u how are the lines holding up the tank and said i wanted to do it with mine. yours is still way better tho....had a few miscalculations with mine. hope u dont mind man✊

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

jun_1.8T said:


> LOL! yah i got it off your IG. i was the one who asked u how are the lines holding up the tank and said i wanted to do it with mine. yours is still way better tho....had a few miscalculations with mine. hope u dont mind man✊
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk




Haha, its all good man, immitation is the highest form of flattery :thumbup:


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I mocked up this setup, but it needs tweaking and prob be rebuilt this fall:

Untitled by Michael Duff, on Flickr
Untitled by Michael Duff, on Flickr
Untitled by Michael Duff, on Flickr


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

yeabmx said:


> i'm interested to see if anyones fit a compressor under the spare tire in a mk4 gti, installing v2 this weekend and i want to keep it as simple as possible while keeping the spare




I did... Haha, got one compressor under the stock spare flipped and got the manifold in where the amplifier is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowalk (Oct 24, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mk2marine (May 17, 2010)

Still need to reroute the lines to get them and the manifold hidden and put new carpeting in in order to hide the compressor and the inside of the finder on tank side


----------



## Airassisted (Nov 12, 2009)

VAGwhore said:


> Newest set up I built for a client.
> 
> Untitled by vdubbin00, on Flickr



:thumbup: Very nice lines with this one.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

pielout said:


> Haven't been on air in over 5 years. First time using hardlines, just wanted to keep it simple


Nice! Im digging the simple setup! :thumbup:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

2 Questions:

1) What wood are you guys using to build out your trunks?
2) What is the fabric you're using to wrap the wood that looks OEM?

Going to start my project this week.

:beer:


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

2000bora2.0 said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1) What wood are you guys using to build out your trunks?
> 2) What is the fabric you're using to wrap the wood that looks OEM?
> ...


I just use some 3/4 mdf board. And surprisingly I found some felt-type material that matches verrrry close at walmart of all places


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

2000bora2.0 said:


> 2) What is the fabric you're using to wrap the wood that looks OEM?
> 
> 
> 
> :beer:


The gray enclosure carpet that car audio shops usually supply is a super close match to OEM trunk liner


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

2000bora2.0 said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 
> 2) What is the fabric you're using to wrap the wood that looks OEM?
> ...


http://www.miamicorp.com/default.aspx?page=item+detail&itemcode=A21


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> http://www.miamicorp.com/default.aspx?page=item+detail&itemcode=A21


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000bora2.0 (Nov 4, 2004)

Just finished redoing the trunk. Added a spare as the R32 didn't come with one. Went from this:










To this:


----------



## asc629 (Jun 2, 2015)

Still working on it but this is what I got so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## asc629 (Jun 2, 2015)

apope930 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did you buy these style compression fittings?


----------



## IntocableMKV (May 14, 2009)

Nothing fancy, yet. But 100% functional.


----------



## asc629 (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Wabbit (Dec 27, 2015)

apope930 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME!!! Does the interior match the theme? or patina exterior?


----------



## apope930 (Dec 1, 2014)

asc629 said:


> where did you buy these style compression fittings?


Bought them at lowes but they leak, I'm changing everything to JIC/flared tubing



R.Wabbit said:


> AWESOME!!! Does the interior match the theme? or patina exterior?


Sadly no interior is stock and no patina. Maybe one day I'll have the set up in a old rusted bus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Untitled by Paul Underwood, on Flickr


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Another one I knocked out here recently for the 2016 Sponsor Car for Classy House Productions



Hardlines Jetta by vdubbin00, on Flickr

Hardlines Jetta by vdubbin00, on Flickr

Hardlines Jetta by vdubbin00, on Flickr


----------



## fifty3bags (Feb 20, 2014)

First setup, I ran this for about 6-8 months.










Last setup, built this past summer to match my wheels. Tank is matte galaxy grey, and lines are matte anodized red and polished


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone running braided lines instead of hardlines? About to start my install on my mk2 and I'm torn between the 2. Also any mk2 trunk setups please post them up!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SerGun (Feb 6, 2016)

Not in the trunk yet, hope it will be by 2k16 season

Chromed copper hardlines, accuair VU4, Wabco air dryer and small stainless steel receivers (2x0.75l) for wabco regeneration:

DSC_5971 by Sergun T, on Flickr
DSC_5965 by Sergun T, on Flickr
DSC_5974 by Sergun T, on Flickr
ыы by Sergun T, on Flickr


----------



## xamx (Feb 9, 2010)

22180021 by Anthony Mealie, on Flickr


----------



## cl4w (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Rojas29 (Oct 16, 2013)

this is my new set up.. dual tanks with gold plated lines


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

nice work. I know you are in California, but the only thing I would recommend changing, is the placement of the SMC check valve. Having it face up is the worse position for it to be. You would be better off placing it on the end of the leaderline, or at least turn it 90 degrees. 
:thumbup:


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

fasttt600 said:


> nice work. I know you are in California, but the only thing I would recommend changing, is the placement of the SMC check valve. Having it face up is the worse position for it to be. You would be better off placing it on the end of the leaderline, or at least turn it 90 degrees.
> :thumbup:


Thanks! Great tip, I'll remember that for my next setup 

Car was sold in summer 2014, and the air setup was sold separayely to someone else so I hope they did a better job lol


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Finished up the trunk in my 2016 Passat here recently, pretty happy how it came out! 

TRUNKYTRUNNNNK-5 by Shady Bum, on Flickr

TRUNKYTRUNNNNK-3 by Shady Bum, on Flickr


----------



## Ake219 (Jan 23, 2014)

Question for those people using air tools with their trunk set up. I saw a couple pics of people connecting impact wrenches to their tanks. Is that even enough pressure to use it on lugs? What tools are we limited to with the output that comes from our tanks? I have a air tool kit that I was going to use with my tank, but it's mostly air guns and fill up extensions, but I didn't know it was strong enough to power actual air tools.


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiker369 (Apr 30, 2013)

BUMP This thread needs a revival. Any mk7 owners got anything to share??


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine's still a little ghetto. I work in the ghetto and daily it so I can't have anything TOO flashy in the back. I'll be rebuilding something later on in this things life but for now this works.


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

B6 s4 with Vera Elite kit 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Wabbit (Dec 27, 2015)

I was looking to retain as much of my trunk as possible AND keep my spare. Still gonna build some side covers


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swcrow (Aug 20, 2004)

Daaaang....extremely impressed with everyone's ingenuity. Recently put my MK4 GLI on air and initial set up was a flat out fail. Anyone on here near Richmond VA that can do a custom set up for me? Don't even want to post a pic...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooltruck (Mar 26, 2017)

Lets bump in here, because I sort of need your advice guys!

First of all respect to all the builders here with all the great idea's, projects and installations! (yes I did read every single post on this page) :heart:

Shall I introduce myself? well lets go, 23 y/o guy from the Netherlands (unfortunately we don't have this kind of air showoff forums) and recently bought a mk6r! Super happy ofcourse and what a great power (350hp, going to be near the 400 in the future), nothing to compare to my old mk5 GTI. At this moment rolling static, kw variant 3 DCC blablabla, but within 2 months I will get my air set-up installed (the speedbumps here are out of control... kinda hard to get over most of 'em haha without losing half of the bumpers). And here comes the part where I need your advice! 

Some advice, examples or designs on how and where to install the 2 viair 444c compressors and the 5 gallon tank (might get 2 smaller tanks) would be awesome. I am looking for a good 'show' setup. Will re do the complete trunk setup, so don't look to much at the current setup  
I came up with this idea: Put the tank under the Rollcage the vertical bar and running the lines through the roll cage (unfortunately not aiming for hardlines at first) and put the 2 compressors under some Plexiglass with fancy led lights or something. All topped with some good looking leather. But I am not complete sure about this idea plus it was my only idea i got so far.. :facepalm:

So this is how it looks now ic:

















Looking forward to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## swcrow (Aug 20, 2004)

That's killer ^

Here's my first DIY go at a false floor...it was a fail:

 

So I scrapped it all after a month and started anew.....I get my trunk space back!

 

I still need to hide the manifold and wires, but getting there an waaaaaaaay better than before.


----------



## ch355 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## WillD7545 (Nov 22, 2017)

My dogs ride in the back a lot, so I wanted something completely hidden under the floor.


----------



## JRB_1190 (May 29, 2017)

Recently installed Airlift 3P kit on my MK6 GLI, installation was done by the infamous Misha (@rat4life).
Have almost the entire trunk space still available, with my spare and all tools. Water trap is mounted up between tank and back of seat.

IMG_0545 by Joseph Brown, on Flickr

IMG_0546 by Joseph Brown, on Flickr


----------



## vw671 (Mar 6, 2000)

Simple setup.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Simple setup.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MFreak17 (Dec 12, 2015)

What you guys think of my simple trunk setup? Looking to do harlines with Airlift v2, any ideas?


----------



## rubnbumps (Apr 6, 2018)

Hidden under the hatch floor.


----------



## kevinmkIIIgti (May 24, 2007)

rubnbumps said:


> Hidden under the hatch floor.


I like how you used the factory floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie7978 (Jul 11, 2012)

hey what wood do u guys use mdf or plywood?


----------



## rubnbumps (Apr 6, 2018)

eddie7978 said:


> hey what wood do u guys use mdf or plywood?


I used plywood, but that is because my friend had good stock laying around. 

But that is also just for the shelf I put everything on. The stock cover for the hatch floor was used in my setup.


----------



## TMW.SIXR (Sep 27, 2018)

Hers my updated setup in my 6R. Just needs a false floor over everything and she'll be perfect!

I just installed the ENDO CT- compressor inside the tank, saved so much room and is worlds quiter. Love it!


----------



## crnacnac (Aug 3, 2004)

IMG_7355 by Jon Polo, on Flickr

IMG_5731 by Jon Polo, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.mille R (Sep 23, 2021)

This was the set up I had on my mk6 gti, sold it and purchased a mk7.5 R


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Basic.


----------

